#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Обладает ли сознание свойством самоосознания?

## Dondhup

Обладает ли сознание свойством самоосознания?

----------


## Топпер

Вы имеете в виду винньяну?

----------


## До

Вау, какие вопросы пошли.

Голосую за обладает.

ps. Древние индусы думали, что сознание само по себе безсознательно, а с помощью него _атман_ осознает предметы. У буддистов наоборот, сознание не требует промежуточного осознавания, чтоб осознавать свои факторы, не требует носителя (субстанции), не требует атмана. А у прасангиков сознание снова себя не осознаёт. Круг замкнулся.

----------

Zom (01.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А у прасангиков сознание снова себя не осознаёт. Круг замкнулся.


сознает, только предшествующий момент, а не настоящий.
а в читтаматре сваведана - осознание текущего момента.
ну и пошла-поехала: "освещает ли пламя светильника само себя", "может ли лезвие себя разрезать" и прочая схоластика-софистика...

так что не круг замкнулся, а спираль пошла на очередной виток

----------


## Топпер

Вообще говоря, винньяна (читта) не возникает сама по себе. С ней минимум 7 дхамм возникает. И "самоозознание" - сложный процес, в который вовлечено множество дхамм.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы имеете в виду винньяну?


Простите. Я термин не знаю. Что такое "винньяна"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И "самоозознание" - сложный процес, в который вовлечено множество дхамм.


У нас в Махаяне все проще.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У нас в Махаяне все проще.


Махаяна тоже большая  :Smilie:  В какой именно школе махаяны?

Кстати, а самоосознание под каким термином корректнее всего понимать?

Особенно учитывая что "самоосознание" - осознание себя, и возникает вопрос - себя = чего? Пяти совокупностей?  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Простите. Я термин не знаю. Что такое "винньяна"?


Виджняна на санскрите. Или читта по-другому.

----------

Dondhup (01.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> У нас в Махаяне все проще.


Почему проще? 
Чтобы самоосознавать нужно, как минимум, иметь распознование объекта. А это уже саннья ккхандха, плюс нужна сосредоточенность сознания. Т.е. ещё две дхаммы. А если учесть, что дхамма существует одно мгновение, то для осознания какого-либо объекта нужно большое количество циклов.

----------

Ittosai (01.10.2010), Svarog (07.10.2010), Won Soeng (01.10.2010), Zom (01.10.2010), Сергей Хос (01.10.2010)

----------


## До

> сознает, только предшествующий момент, а не настоящий.


Это тоже самое, что и не осознаёт _себя_. (Ведь предыдущий момент, это другое сознание.)

Какая в этом логика? Вероятно, прасангики считают, что _сознание осознаёт только свой объект_ и ничего больше. В противоположность этому у йогачар признаётся осознание всех умственных феноменов - и объект, и всех сопуствующих факторов.

Можно ли это как-то проверить, убедиться без схоластики-софистики на которую так богата прасангика?

Классический пример - смотрим на синее, но одновременно мы способны осознавать, что оно приятно. Ведана является всегда присутствующим фактором сознания. При этом она не являясь объектом, а сопуствующим фактором - _осознаётся_.

Прасангики не способны осознавать сам факт своего осознавания объекта. А вы?

----------

Dondhup (01.10.2010), Tong Po (02.10.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Обладает ли сознание свойством самоосознания?


А почему Вы спрашиваете?

----------

Aion (01.10.2010), Rushny (11.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Чтобы лучше узнать свой ум.

----------


## Юй Кан

С моей профанической кочки зрения, коли сознание не обладает в принципе потенцией полного самоосознания, т.е. -- способностью осознавать и до конца осознать самое себя, то практиковать самопознание, самообуздание... и, наконец, самоосвобождение -- бессмысленно. : )

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (02.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> С моей профанической кочки зрения, коли сознание не обладает в принципе потенцией полного самоосознания, т.е. -- способностью осознавать и до конца осознать самое себя, то практиковать самопознание, самообуздание... и, наконец, самоосвобождение -- бессмысленно. : )


Самопознающее сознание -- это лишняя, ненужная категория, введённая читтаматрой для того, чтобы как-то обосновать свою небезгрешную доктрину. Но сознание, как верно выразился Хос, осознаёт свои предшествующие моменты. Именно на этом строится медитация махамудры. И нет тут противоречий с практикой самообуздания, самоосвобождения и пр. Нужно просто лучше изучить цему, или лориг.

----------


## Dondhup

Все верно, только я б не стал называть философское воззрпение йогочары "грешным", буддисты разные , способности и взгляды то же :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Интереснео когда в линии чань говорят про Природу Будды что они имеют в виду? Эти воззрения ближе к йогочаре или к мадхьямаке?

----------


## Нико

> Все верно, только я б не стал называть философское воззрпение йогочары "грешным", буддисты разные , способности и взгляды то же


Между "грешным" и "небезгрешным" есть-таки разница. На самом деле постижение воззрения читтаматры -- это очень, очень высоко... Но мы (т.е. я) стремимся к прасангике, которую постичь гораздо труднее. Поэтому все слова об этом -- пустая болтовня, пока это не освоено в медитации.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (02.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Интереснео когда в линричань говрят про Природу Будды что они имеют в виду? Эти воззрения ближе к йогочаре или к мадхьямаке?


А что есть "линричань"?  Чань-буддизм? Насколько я знаю, он основан на третьем повороте Колеса Дхармы, и, следовательно, на читтаматре.

----------

Dondhup (01.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это тоже самое, что и не осознаёт _себя_. (Ведь предыдущий момент, это другое сознание.)
> 
> Какая в этом логика? Вероятно, прасангики считают, что _сознание осознаёт только свой объект_ и ничего больше. В противоположность этому у йогачар признаётся осознание всех умственных феноменов - и объект, и всех сопуствующих факторов.


Так что у йогачар осознающее сознание - само сознание или сопутствующий фактор?
И как это сочетается с доктриной мгновенности? как в одном мгновении присутствуют два фактора: основной и "сопутствующие"?




> Прасангики не способны осознавать сам факт своего осознавания объекта. А вы?


Факт осознавания дан в самом осознавании; тут не требуется никакой дополнительной рефлексии "я знаю, что я знаю", иначе эта цепочка должна стать бесконечной: "я знаю + что я знаю + что я знаю + n".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Чтобы лучше узнать свой ум.


А Вы--это Ваш ум?
Сознание, о котором Вы спрашиваете, и ум--для Вас одно и то же, или нет?

----------

Aion (01.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Между "грешным" и "небезгрешным" есть-таки разница. На самом деле постижение воззрения читтаматры -- это очень, очень высоко... Но мы (т.е. я) стремимся к прасангике, которую постичь гораздо труднее. Поэтому все слова об этом -- пустая болтовня, пока это не освоено в медитации.


Мне термин их христиансва не нравиться  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> А Вы--это Ваш ум?
> Сознание, о котором Вы спрашиваете, и ум--для Вас одно и то же, или нет?


Речь идет не обо мне, хотите спросить - пишите в личку.
P.S.  Уроки в стиле дзэн про ум и т.п. я еще 16 лет назад проходил  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Самопознающее сознание -- это лишняя, ненужная категория, введённая читтаматрой для того, чтобы как-то обосновать свою небезгрешную доктрину. Но сознание, как верно выразился Хос, осознаёт свои предшествующие моменты. Именно на этом строится медитация махамудры. И нет тут противоречий с практикой самообуздания, самоосвобождения и пр. Нужно просто лучше изучить цему, или лориг.


Кому какая категория "лишняя и ненужная", тот пущай обходится без неё, вводя кучу других -- дополнительных (для осознания исключительно предыдущего, но, упаси, не настоящего момента) и, конечно же, по умолчанию "безгрешных" -- и изучая их всё лучше и лучше. : ))
Иными словами, не стоит противопоставлять "своё" -- некоему "чужому", тебе самому просто не-под-хо-дя-ще-му.
Иначе -- холивар и холивар... %)
Нико, оно Вам надо?

----------

Tong Po (02.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Кому какая категория "лишняя и ненужная", тот пущай обходится без неё, вводя кучу других -- дополнительных (для осознания исключительно предыдущего, но, упаси, не настоящего момента) и, конечно же, по умолчанию "безгрешных" -- и изучая их всё лучше и лучше. : ))
> Иными словами, не стоит противопоставлять "своё" -- некоему "чужому", тебе самому просто не-под-хо-дя-ще-му.
> Иначе -- холивар и холивар... %)
> Нико, оно Вам надо?


Да нет, не надо. Изучайте то, что Вам подходит, плиз. Я -- не за войны, а за мир.

----------


## Нико

> Мне термин их христиансва не нравиться


Это просто фигура речи, русский язык, панимаете... Нельзя всё с лёту заменить на новоявленные в русском языке буддийские термины-кальки. Хотя сама этим страдаю.

----------


## Dondhup

> А что есть "линричань"?  Чань-буддизм? Насколько я знаю, он основан на третьем повороте Колеса Дхармы, и, следовательно, на читтаматре.


Я так и думал, интересно мнение самих чаневцев услышать.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Между "грешным" и "небезгрешным" есть-таки разница. На самом деле постижение воззрения читтаматры -- это очень, очень высоко... Но мы (т.е. я) стремимся к прасангике, которую постичь гораздо труднее.


Не, классно... Оказывается, читтаматра для вас -- просто семечки на скамеечке и штаны на лямках? : ))



> Поэтому все слова об этом -- пустая болтовня, пока это не освоено в медитации.


А вот это как раз -- самое оно.
И из этого, в частности, вытекает, что всякие "мы (т.е. я) стремимся к прасангике, которую постичь гораздо труднее" -- просто *самовосхваление*.

----------

Tong Po (02.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Это просто фигура речи, русский язык, панимаете... Нельзя всё с лёту заменить на новоявленные в русском языке буддийские термины-кальки. Хотя сама этим страдаю.


Я понимаю что не простое это дело.
Например в контексте тантры когда речь идет об преобразовании обычного способа мышления в необычный , обычный способ один переводчик называет термином  "обыденный" другой "заурядный". На мой взгляд лучше 1-е.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> P.S.  Уроки в стиле дзэн про ум и т.п. я еще 16 лет назад проходил


Я понимаю  :Smilie: 
Но лично мне кажется, в Вашем вопросе заложена тавтология.
И Вы сами лучше ответите на вопрос, покольку "сознание" имеет разные смыслы в психологии, у разных буддийских переводчиков и т.д.
А люди, которые Вам отвечают, не обязательно вкладывают те же смыслы в эти слова, что и Вы.

----------

Aion (01.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это просто фигура речи, русский язык, панимаете... Нельзя всё с лёту заменить на новоявленные в русском языке буддийские термины-кальки. Хотя сама этим страдаю.


Хотите, подскажу, чтоб уменьшить страдание?
НЕБЕЗУПРЕЧНОЕ (С МОЕЙ прасангической ТОЧКИ ЗРЕНИЯ).
Вот. : )

----------


## Нико

> Не, классно... Оказывается, читтаматра для вас -- просто семечки на скамеечке и штаны на лямках? : ))


У Вас Ваша обычная мнительность и подозрительность всплыла тут. Просто я все время получаю учения от Его Святейшества Далай-ламы именно о пра-сан-ги-ке, поэтому и стремлюсь постичь это воззрение. Не сказала же, что уже постигла.

----------


## Нико

> Хотите, подскажу, чтоб уменьшить страдание?
> НЕБЕЗУПРЕЧНОЕ (С МОЕЙ прасангической ТОЧКИ ЗРЕНИЯ).
> Вот. : )


Можно я сама буду решать, какие русские термины в настоящий момент подходят для выражения моей мысли?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Интереснео когда в линии чань говорят про Природу Будды что они имеют в виду? Эти воззрения ближе к йогочаре или к мадхьямаке?


Да ни к чему они не ближе. %)
Природа Будды -- изначальная способность к обретению пробуждения/просветления всеми чувствующими существами без исключения.

----------


## Нико

> Я понимаю что не простое это дело.
> Например в контексте тантры когда речь идет об преобразовании обычного способа мышления в необычный , обычный способ один переводчик называет термином  "обыденный" другой "заурядный". На мой взгляд лучше 1-е.


Адназначна лучше первое. Что это еще за "заурядность" такая? Первый раз слышу.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Можно я сама буду решать, какие русские термины в настоящий момент подходят для выражения моей мысли?


Нико пожаловалась на страдание -- я посострадал. Чего не так? : )

----------


## Нико

> Да ни к чему они не ближе. %)
> Природа Будды -- изначальная способность к обретению пробуждения/просветления всеми чувствующими существами без исключения.


А я вот тут читала (у Торчинова, что ли?), что не все без исключения ЖС обладают такой способностью. Поправьте, кто тоже читал об этом. (На всякий случай, моё мнение: это бред, но, кажется, в читтаматре существуют подобные деления).

----------


## Dondhup

> Да ни к чему они не ближе. %)
> Природа Будды -- изначальная способность к обретению пробуждения/просветления всеми чувствующими существами без исключения.


Изначальная с какого момента?
"Способность достичь Пробуждения любым живым существом" - это воззрение мадхьямиков?

----------


## Топпер

> А я вот тут читала (у Торчинова, что ли?), что не все без исключения ЖС обладают такой способностью. Поправьте, кто тоже читал об этом. (На всякий случай, моё мнение: это бред, но, кажется, в читтаматре существуют подобные деления).


Да, были такие школы, которые думали, что не все. Точнее не все в этой жизни. Что, мол есть люди, у которых отсутствуют корни благого.

Хотя это возможно. Например, олигофрены в этом своём рождении не могут достичь Ниббаны. Слишком сильны омрачения сознания.

----------


## Юй Кан

> У Вас Ваша обычная мнительность и подозрительность всплыла тут. Просто я все время получаю учения от Его Святейшества Далай-ламы именно о пра-сан-ги-ке, поэтому и стремлюсь постичь это воззрение. Не сказала же, что уже постигла.





> На самом деле постижение воззрения читтаматры -- это очень, очень высоко... Но мы (т.е. я) стремимся к прасангике, которую постичь гораздо труднее.


Это ^^^^^^^^^^ кто сказал?
И если отсюда не следует, что прасангика ВЫШЕ читтаматры, в силу чего искушённая Нико читтаматру полагает "небезгрешной" и сразу берётся за "безгрешную" прасангику, то, наверное, надо бы уточнить, что тут имелось в виду, сострадая мнительности и подозрительности небезупречного Юй Кана?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Изначальгная с какого момента?


С безначального! %) И см. ниже.



> "Способность достичь Пробуждения любым живым существом" - это воззрение мадхьямиков?


Это махаянское воззрение, общее.
Иначе базовый неисчерпаемый обет бодхисаттвы не имеет смысла.

----------


## Dondhup

Если рассматривать Природу Будды как некую сущесть - это одно, а как потенциал -это другоею. Отсюлда и различя в воззрениях.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А я вот тут читала (у Торчинова, что ли?), что не все без исключения ЖС обладают такой способностью. Поправьте, кто тоже читал об этом. (На всякий случай, моё мнение: это бред, но, кажется, в читтаматре существуют подобные деления).


Ланкаватара -- читтаматрийский текст?
Тогда читайте Ланкаватару, а не "Торчинова, что ли?" %)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если рассматривать Природу Будды как некую сущесть - это одно, а как потенциал -это другоею. Отсюлда и различя в воззрениях.


Зачем выдумывать какие-то разницы...
Разве у меня было сказано "некая сущность"? %)

----------


## Dondhup

Это не я выдумал  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Ланкаватара -- читтаматрийский текст?
> Тогда читайте Ланкаватару, а не "Торчинова, что ли?" %)


Признаться, не читала её. А там об этом говорится?

----------


## Нико

> Это ^^^^^^^^^^ кто сказал?
> И если отсюда не следует, что прасангика ВЫШЕ читтаматры, в силу чего искушённая Нико читтаматру полагает "небезгрешной" и сразу берётся за "безгрешную" прасангику, то, наверное, надо бы уточнить, что тут имелось в виду, сострадая мнительности и подозрительности небезупречного Юй Кана?


Просто не переходите на личности, и будет Вам счастье. Вы, наверное, очень любите читтаматру, и поэтому любые упоминания о прасангике выводят Вас из себя. Это не мудро, согласитесь.

----------


## Нико

> Нико пожаловалась на страдание -- я посострадал. Чего не так? : )


Как Вы любите привязываться к простым словам! С этим нужно что-то срочно делать, а то есть риск не попасть в чистую землю.

----------


## Нико

> Если рассматривать Природу Будды как некую сущесть - это одно, а как потенциал -это другоею. Отсюлда и различя в воззрениях.


Да нет, Дондуп. 

Природа будды -- это базовое сознание ясного света и его же пустота. Другого нет. Какая тут может быть сущность, и какой потенциал? Это есть у каждого одушевлённого существа, верно же? В дзогчене, видимо, говорится, что мы уже все будды, тока этого пока не понимаем, но, по моему разумению, природа будды нуждается в существенном развитии, пока мы не станем просветлёнными.

----------


## До

> Между "грешным" и "небезгрешным" есть-таки разница.


Троичная логика?




> Но сознание, как верно выразился Хос, осознаёт свои предшествующие моменты.


Кто-нибудь может объяснить как оно это делает?
Прошлый момент - тот который уже не существует, а оно его, раз и осознаёт. (Осознаёт, воспринимает _несущствующий объект_.)

Мистерия, парадокс.




> Так что у йогачар осознающее сознание - само сознание или сопутствующий фактор?


Не понял вопроса. Самосознание - вид прямого познания. (Своего рода восприятие.)




> И как это сочетается с доктриной мгновенности? как в одном мгновении присутствуют два фактора: основной и "сопутствующие"?


Четасики сопуствуют читте - я считал, что это признаётся во всех школах. Ну как - например, рождаются одновременно. (Находятся в отношениях вместерождённости.)




> Факт осознавания дан в самом осознавании; тут не требуется никакой дополнительной рефлексии "я знаю, что я знаю", иначе эта цепочка должна стать бесконечной: "я знаю + что я знаю + что я знаю + n".


Хорошо, здравый смысл есть. Но у прасангиков как раз _не так_, они же отрицают _самосознание_. Вы потенциальный йогачарин, так держать.




> Самопознающее сознание -- это лишняя, ненужная категория, введённая читтаматрой для того, чтобы как-то обосновать свою небезгрешную доктрину.


На самом деле наоборот - она отсекает лишнее. Благодаря наличию самоосознанности не нужно изобретать ухищрения и сложности. Т.е. самоосознаность, это не вводится лишнаяя сущность, а как раз таки устраняется лишняя сущность.

Я еще раз повторюсь. У индусов _атман_ наделял познание самосознанием. (Все признают, что факт самосознания есть, это эмпирический факт для всех, кроме прасангиков. Различие только в том как этот факт объясняется.) Умственные процессы (чувства и т.д.) для индусов -- бессознательны, а осознаём мы их благодаря свету атмана. Раз у буддистов атмана нет, то кто осознаёт умственные процессы? Буддисты говорят - никто, они самоосознанны. Всё происходящее в уме не требуется осознавать ещё чем-то или кому-то.

----------

Tong Po (02.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Признаться, не читала её. А там об этом говорится?


Конечно! : ))



> Просто не переходите на личности, и будет Вам счастье. Вы, наверное, очень любите читтаматру, и поэтому любые упоминания о прасангике выводят Вас из себя. Это не мудро, согласитесь.


Было спрошено об объяснении написанного Нико, если её не устраивает ущербное понимание Юй Кана. А Нико, вместо внятного ответа, тут же перешла на личность Юй Кана, заповедовав ему не переходить на личности. %)



> Как Вы любите привязываться к простым словам! С этим нужно что-то срочно делать, а то есть риск не попасть в чистую землю.


Есть работа такая: "привязываться" к простым и непростым словам и, при необходимости, исправлять или уточнять их, по мере возможности.
Это, если кто не знает, и есть работа переводчика. : )
А вот куда она приведёт, если делать её бескорыстно, навыкладку, качественно, заодно помогая и другим (особенно если у них с этим проблемы)... -- эт не нам решать. : )

----------


## Dron

> Раз у буддистов атмана нет, то кто осознаёт умственные процессы?


Личность осознает, вы осознаете. Так в прасанге.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да нет, Дондуп. 
> 
> Природа будды -- это базовое сознание ясного света и его же пустота. Другого нет. Какая тут может быть сущность, и какой потенциал? Это есть у каждого одушевлённого существа, верно же? В дзогчене, видимо, говорится, что мы уже все будды, тока этого пока не понимаем, но, по моему разумению, природа будды нуждается в существенном развитии, пока мы не станем просветлёнными.


Сущность, поименованная тут "сознанием ясного света и его же пустотой", не являющаяся ни сущностью, ни потенцией, нуждается в существенном развитии...

Кто-нибудь что-нибудь понял из этого сложносочинённого "да нет"? %)

----------


## Dron

еще:
предметом самосознания является сознание или самосознающее сознание?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Адназначна лучше первое. Что это еще за "заурядность" такая? Первый раз слышу.


Заурядный...

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Конечно! : ))


Так дайте ссылку!




> Было спрошено об объяснении написанного Нико, если её не устраивает ущербное понимание Юй Кана. А Нико, вместо внятного ответа, тут же перешла на личность Юй Кана, заповедовав ему не переходить на личности. %)


Вы особо и не интересовались "мнением Нико".





> Есть работа такая: "привязываться" к простым и непростым словам и, при необходимости, исправлять или уточнять их, по мере возможности.
> Это, если кто не знает, и есть работа переводчика. : )


А может, это простое занудство?





> А вот куда она приведёт, если делать её бескорыстно, навыкладку, качественно, заодно помогая и другим (особенно если у них с этим проблемы)... -- эт не нам решать. : )


Да, карма всё решит за нас  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Сущность, поименованная тут "сознанием ясного света и его же пустотой", не являющаяся ни сущностью, ни потенцией, нуждается в существенном развитии...
> ]


Хватит Вам глумиться, почитайте лучше Чандракирти об этом вопросе.

----------


## Нико

> [Кто-нибудь может объяснить как оно это делает?
> Прошлый момент - тот который уже не существует, а оно его, раз и осознаёт. (Осознаёт, воспринимает _несущствующий объект_.)





> Мистерия, парадок


с.

А про ПАМЯТЬ Вы забыли?

Перефразируя Гедуна Чопела, можно сказать: "Отставив в сторону реальность, они все внимание уделяют несуществующим предметам, таким как рога зайца".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так дайте ссылку!


www.lirs.ru/do/trans-lanka.html

----------

Нико (02.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> www.lirs.ru/do/trans-lanka.html


Ваш стиль прекрасен. Только непонятно, почему в одной из сносок (пока просмотрела только первую главу) Вы называете десять недобродетелей "клешами". По-моему, они всё-таки -- следствие клеш и являются кармой.

----------

Юй Кан (02.10.2010)

----------


## sergey

До, а откуда эти идеи об автоматической самоосознанности? Можете привести цитаты или ссылки на какие-нибудь тексты?



> Классический пример - смотрим на синее, но одновременно мы способны осознавать, что оно приятно. Ведана является всегда присутствующим фактором сознания. При этом она не являясь объектом, а сопуствующим фактором - осознаётся.


Здесь на самом деле (как я понимаю учение Тхеравады), разные сознания. Видеть синее - это "сознание зрения" - чакку-винняна. Воспринимать и осознавать приятное ощущение (ведану) - это мано-винняна, т.к. ведана относится к нама.
Чакку-винняна "воспринимает" только видимое и, соответственно, не воспринимает (не сознает) приятное ощущение. Для восприятия (сознания) веданы должно возникнуть мано-винняна (мано-виджняна)
Во-вторых, вообще, чтобы ум что-то познал, он должен быть направлен на это, "это" должно быть его объектом, _араммана_. Соответственно, в тот момент, когда ум познает, вкушает синее, он имеет объектом синее. Чтобы было воспринято, познано приятное ощущение (ведана), оно должно стать объектом ума. Одна читта воспринимает синее, другая читта воспринимает приятное ощущение (ведану).
Например Нина ван Горком пишет



> As regards citta, citta knows or experiences an object. Each citta must have its object of knowing, in Pali: arammana. The citta which sees has what is visible as its object. The citta which hears (hearing-consciousness) has sound as its object. 
> ...
> There is only one citta at a time, ...


Насколько я понимаю, в Тхераваде как-то так.

И еще, _осознанность_, как это слово обычно употребляется в жизни, похоже, близко понятию _сампаджання_, однокоренному со словами пання (мудрость, санскр. праджня), паджанати - познавать. _Сампаджання_ так и переводят на русский: _осознанность_.



> 3. Памятование через осознанность (сампаджання)
> Кроме того,
> (1) когда монах шагает вперед и назад, он осознает это;
> (2) когда он смотрит прямо и в сторону, он осознает это;
> (3) когда он сгибает и разгибает конечности, он осознает это;
> (4) когда он носит накидку, мантию и чашу,
> он осознает это;
> (5) когда он ест, пьет, жует, пробует на вкус,
> он осознает это;
> ...


А то ведь бывает, что человек ест и не осознает этого, идет и не осознает этого и т.д.:



> Тенно, который закончив свое ученичество, стал учителем, пришел навестить Нан-ина. День выдался дождливый, и Тенно надел деревянные башмаки и взял зонтик.
> После приветствия Нан-ин заметил:
> «Думаю, что ты оставил башмаки в прихожей. Хотел бы я знать, справа или слева от башмаков стоит твой зонт?»
> Смущенный Тенно не смог дать достойного ответа. Он понял, что не может реализовать в себе Дзен каждую минуту. ...


(101 история дзен)

----------

Сергей Хос (02.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ваш стиль прекрасен. Только непонятно, почему в одной из сносок (пока просмотрела только первую главу) Вы называете десять недобродетелей "клешами". По-моему, они всё-таки -- следствие клеш и являются кармой.


Спасибо, Нико. : )
Да, это явная чепуха. (Хотя точнее будет не "недобродетели -- клешами", а "клеши -- недобродетелями", но суть от этого не меняется.) Пошёл исправлять...

----------


## Юй Кан

В продолжение о клешах, из Монье-Вильямса:



> *klesha*:
> -- (in Yoga phil. five Kles3as are named , viz. %{a-vidyA} , `" ignorance "' , %{asmi-tA} , egotism "' , %{rAga} , `" desire "' , %{dveSa} , `" aversion "' , and %{abhiniveza} , tenacity of mundane existence "' Yogas. Prab. Sarvad. ; 
> -- the Buddhists reckon ten , viz. three of the body [murder , theft , adultery] , four of speech [lying , slander , abuse , unprofitable conversation] , three of the mind [covetousness , malice , scepticism] Buddh. Sarvad.)


Отсюда -- то, что было сказано у меня в примечаниях.
Вот я и думаю: может, прав Монье-Вильямс, включив сюда все _десять_ омрачений, которые можно свести к трём?

----------


## Нико

> В продолжение о клешах, из Монье-Вильямса:
> 
> Отсюда -- то, что было сказано у меня в примечаниях.
> Вот я и думаю: может, прав Монье-Вильямс, включив сюда все _десять_ омрачений, которые можно свести к трём?


Ну, сами посудите, омрачения, или клеши, все же относятся к ментальным факторам, которыми побуждаются неблагие деяния. В списке этих десяти недобродетелей нет трёх коренных ядов, хотя, конечно, неведение  можно соотнести с ложными воззрениями, привязанность -- с алчностью, а гнев -- со злонамеренностью. И все же омрачений как таковых гораздо больше, а десять недобродетелей относятся к категории "карм", "составных действий", которых тоже гораздо больше, чем эти десять "примеров".

В Истине источника страдания говортся, что этот источник двояк: клеши и карма. Значит, первое все же отлично от второго, не думаете? Клеши ведь сугубо умственное явление, порождающее карму, которая проявляется на всех трёх уровнях. Не так?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, сами посудите, омрачения, или клеши, все же относятся к ментальным факторам, которыми побуждаются неблагие деяния. В списке этих десяти недобродетелей нет трёх коренных ядов, хотя, конечно, неведение  можно соотнести с ложными воззрениями, привязанность -- с алчностью, а гнев -- со злонамеренностью. И все же омрачений как таковых гораздо больше, а десять недобродетелей относятся к категории "карм", "составных действий", которых тоже гораздо больше, чем эти десять "примеров".
> 
> В Истине источника страдания говортся, что этот источник двояк: клеши и карма. Значит, первое все же отлично от второго, не думаете? Клеши ведь сугубо умственное явление, порождающее карму, которая проявляется на всех трёх уровнях. Не так?


Карма (как некое деяние) является следствием клеш.
Карма (как совокупность прошлых деяний) является следствием карм-деяний, являющихся следствием клеш. Но это просто на полях...

Что до кол-ва *основных* клеш-омрачений, то листните в Гугле по ключу "десять клеш"?
И должна найтись ссылка на Ламрим-ченмо, где сказано:



> 2. Характеристика каждой из десяти клеш34
> 
> (1) Страсть
> 
> - это привязанность к внешним и внутренним (т. е. мысленным) приятным, красивым объектам. Как, например, трудно удалить въевшееся в ткань масло, так же из-за [страсти], влекущей к своим объектам и растущей, - трудно от этих объектов отказаться.
> 
> (2) Гнев
> 
> - это озлобленное раздражение (нетерпимость) по отношению к существам, к [своему] страданию, к оружию, колючкам или другим вещам, причиняющим страдание; злонамеренность по отношению к этим объектам.
> ...


Т.е. вариантов толкования десяти клеш -- два, как минимум... : )
Ладно, не буду путать, распутываясь. %)

На самом деле вопрос гораздо сложнее и глубже.

Дело в том, что в Лс упоминается _клеша-двая_, что я перевёл как "два источника страдания" с пояснением в примечании: "скрытые страсти-_анушая_ и их проявления".
Т.е. речь о том, что десять "клеш", данные согласно МВ, являются проявлениями страстей-анушая...

----------


## Нико

> Карма (как некое деяние) является следствием клеш.
> Карма (как совокупность прошлых деяний) является следствием карм-деяний, являющихся следствием клеш. Но это просто на полях...
> 
> Что до кол-ва *основных* клеш-омрачений, то листните в Гугле по ключу "десять клеш"?
> И должна найтись ссылка на Ламрим-ченмо, где сказано:
> 
> Т.е. вариантов толкования десяти клеш -- два, как минимум... : )
> Ладно, не буду путать, распутываясь. %)
> 
> ...


А Вы сравните два списка и увидите, что вышеупомянутый список клеш из Ламрима не равнозначен списку десяти недобродетелей. Списков клеш может быть много, и семь, и десять, и 84 тысячи  :Smilie: .
Но, как Вы верно заметили, недобродетели являются следствиями клеш.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А Вы сравните два списка и увидите, что вышеупомянутый список клеш из Ламрима не равнозначен списку десяти недобродетелей. Списков клеш может быть много, и семь, и десять, и 84 тысячи .


Не "списков клеш", а "клеш -- по кол-ву". И с этим я уже в курсе (но не знал тогда, когда переводил), хотя пока речь -- только о десяти, которые можно свети к трём...
Но я же сказал: *Ладно, не буду путать, распутываясь. %)*?
В общем, погодите: пытаюсь разобраться с клеша-двая, а потом уже буду вносить правку. Ибо правок, похоже, понадобится больше, чем одна. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

Если кому интересно, то вот что нашлось по _клеша-двая_:



> _две формы иллюзии_
> 
> санскр. _клеша-двая_, япон. _ниваку_, кит. _эр-хуо_
> 
> Две формы иллюзии - общебуддийский термин, которым обозначаются клеши (страсти, или загрязнения, прим. 7). Установлено, что он восходит к теории Юйсики (санскр. _Виджняптиматра_), определяющей иллюзию в двух видах:
> 
> 1. _клеша-аварана_ (япон. _бонно сё_). Препятствие страстей и загрязненности: убеждение в существовании эго-субстанции и привязанность к эго, которая навсегда заключает индивида в царстве рождения-и-смерти.
> 
> 2. _джнея-аварана_ (япон. _соти сё_). Препятствие ложного представления о Дхарме: приверженность убеждению в реальном существовании всех вещей, которые преграждают человеку путь к Нирване.


На всякий случай: виджняптиматра -- синоним для вижнянавада, йогачара и читтаматра.

----------


## Нико

> Если кому интересно, то вот что нашлось по _клеша-двая_:
> 
> На всякий случай: виджняптиматра -- синоним для вижнянавада, йогачара и читтаматра.


Я думаю, по-нашему, по-тибетски, это две завесы -- завеса омрачений и завеса к всеведению. ("ньо-дрип" и "ше-дрип"), сорри за транкрипцию.

----------


## Юй Кан

И о собственно клешах, из того же источника.



> Клеши обычно разделяются на две группы, первичную и вторичную. Первичная содержит те дурные силы, которые лежат в основе всякой мучительной мысли и желания. Их насчитывается шесть: 1. _рага_ (жажда обладания), 2. _пратигха_ (гнев), 3. _мудха_ (глупость или невежество), 4. _мана_ (самодовольство), 5. _дришти_ (ложные взгляды), 6. _вичикица_ (сомнение).
> 
> _Атмадришти_ (вера в существование я-субстанции), _атмамоха_ (ошибочный взгляд на я), _атмамана_ (гордость) и _атмаснеха_ (самолюбие) - иногда эти четыре считаются глубинными дурными страстями, берущими начало от представления о том, что в действительности существует неизменная субстанция, называемая я-душой. 
> 
> Вторичных клеш, согласно разным школам, либо двадцать, либо двадцать четыре, либо всего девятнадцать. В трактате Васубандху Тримшика приводится двадцать четыре: 1. раздражительность (_кродха_), 2. ненависть (_упанаха_), 3. лицемерие (_мракша_), 4. язвительная речь (_прадаша_), 5. зависть (_иршья_), 6. скупость (_матсарья_), 7. лживость (_майя_), 8. двуличие (_шатхья_), 9. высокомерие (_мада_), 10. причинение вреда (_вихимса_), 11. бессовестность (_ахрикья_), 12. безрассудство (_анапатрапья_), 13. апатичность (_стьяна_), 14. нетерпеливость (_ауддхатья_), 15. неверие (_ашраддхья_), 16. праздность (_каушидья_), 17. небрежность (_прамада_), 18. забывчивость (_мушитасмритита_), 19. несобранное состояние (или _неуравновешенность_) ума (_викшепа_), 20. недостоверность знания (_асампраджанья_), 21. недостойные поступки (_каукритья_), 22. вялость (_миддха_), 23. размышление, связанное с объектом (_витарка_), 24. исследование, анализ объекта (_викара_). — *Д.Т.Судзуки.*

----------


## Нико

А вот сравните с тем, что пишет Его Святейшество Далай-лама в "ГЛ":


Далее, различают шесть коренных омрачений:
1. Желание, то есть привязанность к внешним или внутренним объектам.
2. Гнев, то есть ненависть, основанная на одном из девяти источников порождения вредоносных намерений. Что это за источники? Тот, кто навредил себе, вредит себе, либо навредит себе; тот, кто навредил своему другу, вредит своему другу, либо навредит своему другу; а тот, кто помог своему врагу, помогает своему врагу или же поможет врагу. Таковы девять источников возникновения гнева.
3. Гордость, которая проявляется в семи ее разновидностях. Одна из них — гордые помыслы о (самосущем) «я». Вторая — раздуваясь от спеси, свысока смотреть на тех, кто ниже, или же воображать, что превосходишь равных тебе. Еще одна разновидность гордости — считать, что ты лишь чуть ниже тех, кто на самом деле значительно тебя превосходит, при этом воображая: «Я знаю почти столько же, сколько и тактой-то». Бывает еще и запредельная гордость, когда чело¬век считает себя выше даже достойнейших из достойных. Существует и гордость того, кто воображает, будто обладает даром ясновидения, хотя это не так, или же полагает, что об¬рел сверхъестественные силы, тогда как в действительности, к примеру, одержим духом.
4. Неведение, которое в данном контексте являет собой непостигающее сознание, мешающее человеку узреть истинную форму существования объектов. Согласно Асанге, если брать в расчет виды сознания, неверно воспринимающие истину, и те, что просто не ведают истины, то неведение есть то сознание, что не ведает истины. Однако согласно Дхармакирти и Чандракирти, неведение – это сознание, неверно воспринимающее природу вещей.
5. Сомнение. Согласно одному толкованию, всякое сомнение обязательно является омраченным, в то время как по другому — не обязательно.
6. Омрачающие воззрения, то есть анализирующий ум, пришедший к неверному заключению и посему являющийся омрачающим. Поскольку ложные воззрения делятся на пять видов, считается, что есть десять категорий коренных омрачений — пять не-воззрений и пять омрачающих воззрений. К последним относятся следующие:
1. Воззрение,которое рассматривает преходящее собрание (скандх) как самосущие «я» и «мое». Это омрачающее познание, которое, наблюдая подверженное распаду собрание психофизических совокупностей, воспринимает их как самосущее «я» и самосущее «мое».
2. Крайние взгляды. Это омрачающее познание, которое считает «я», порожденное вышеуказанным взгля¬дом на преходящее собрание (скандх), либо постоянным, незыблемым и неизменным, либо никак не связанным с будущей жизнью. Эти два воззрения называются, соответственно, крайностью этернализма и крайностью нигилизма.
3. Представление о дурном воззрении как о превосходном. Это омрачающее познание, которое, воспринимая воззрение о преходящем собрании как о самосущих «я» и «мое», либо крайние взгляды, либо скандхи, на которых базируются подобные воззрения, считает их превосходными.
4. Представление о порочной этике и порочном поведении как о превосходных. Это омрачающее познание, которое, наблюдая либо порочные этические системы, либо поведение, сходное с поведением собак или других животных, или же наблюдая скандхи, на основе которых возникает все вышеупомянутое, считает подобное превосходным. 
5. Ложные взгляды, то есть омрачающее познание, отрицающее то, что в действительности существует, и приписывающее существование тому, что не существует. В классификации десяти недобродетелей ошибочное воззрение соответствует только первой части этого определения, но здесь, в контексте пяти омрачающих воззрений, оно характеризуется обоими признаками. 

Таковы пять омрачающих воззрений, которые вкупе с пятью омрачающими не-воззрениями составляют то, что именуется «десятью тонкими факторами, усугубляющими омраченность» (150). В тех случаях, когда пять омраченных воззре¬ний рассматриваются в качестве одной категории, выделяют шесть тонких факторов, усугубляющих омраченность. 
Кроме того, различают двадцать вторичных омрачений:

1. Враждебность, вызванная гневом.
2. Недовольство.
3.	Сокрытие пороков. *(* Вызванное неведением желание скрыть свой порок, когда на него указывает другой человек, например, духовный наставник. См. Jeffrey Hopkins, Meditation on Emptiness, Wisdom Publications, Boston, 1996. p.263.)
4.	3лобная речь, которая подобна враждебности, но выражена словами*. (*Вызванное враждебностью и недовольством желание говорить грубые слова человеку, указавшему на недостаток. См. Jeffrey Hopkins, Meditation on Emptiness, Wisdom Publications, Boston, 1996. p.263.) 
5. Зависть, или ревность.
6. Жадность, скупость. 
7. Обман, когда человек притворяется, что обладает отсутствующими у него благими качествами. 
8. Притворство, то есть сокрытие своих пороков*. (* Желание скрыть свои пороки от других, вызванное жаждой получать от других материальные блага и услуги. См. Jeffrey Hopkins, Meditation on Emptiness, Wisdom Publications, Boston, 1996. p.264.) 
9. Надменность, то есть кичливость, самодовольство, самолюбование.
10. Злонамеренность.
11. Бессовестность. 
12. Бесстыдство, то есть игнорирование чужого мнения.
13. Вялость апатия, то есть омраченность и отсутствие всяких мыслей*. (*Тяжесть и неподатливость тела и ума, связанная с неведением. См. Jeffrey Hopkins, Meditation on Emptiness, Wisdom Publications, Boston, 1996. p.265.) 
14. Возбужденность, то есть сумбурное стремление ума к объекту желания.
15. Неверие. 
16. Лень.
17. Недисциплинированность. 
18. Забывчивость. 
19. Невнимательность. 
20. Отвлечение.

----------


## Нико

2. джнея-аварана (япон. соти сё). Препятствие ложного представления о Дхарме: приверженность убеждению в реальном существовании всех вещей, которые преграждают человеку путь к Нирване. 

Вообще-то, shes bya'i sgrib pa это скорее отпечатки, оставленные омррачениями в сознании, которые препятствуют всеведению, т.е не просто нирване архата, а нирване будды. Это для строгости.

----------


## Dron

> джнея-аварана (япон. соти сё). Препятствие ложного представления о Дхарме: приверженность убеждению в реальном существовании всех вещей


это в какой школе?

----------


## Юй Кан

> 2. джнея-аварана (япон. соти сё). Препятствие ложного представления о Дхарме: приверженность убеждению в реальном существовании всех вещей, которые преграждают человеку путь к Нирване. 
> 
> Вообще-то, shes bya'i sgrib pa это скорее отпечатки, оставленные омррачениями в сознании, которые препятствуют всеведению, т.е не просто нирване архата, а нирване будды. Это для строгости.


Можно, подскажу, как добиться ещё меньшей "небезгрешности" (т.е., попросту -- если убрать взаимоисключающие "не" и "без" -- "грешности" : ) искомой строгости?

1. Открываете MWSDD V 1.5 Beta (который Вы должны были скачать по дармовому линку : ).
2. Вводите туда (предварительно поставив "галку" в оконце при ITRANS 5.2) *j~neya*.
3. Нажимаете клавишу Enter.
4. Читаете, чего там сказано.
5. Сообщаете (ежли эга не воспротивится : ) сюда, чего поняли в свете того, что представляет из себя сия аварана без доп. толкований.

Но если Вам оно не надо -- никаких претензий.
Вы -- в пределах своих васан и омрачений -- полностью свободны в выборе путей и способов преодоления "небезгрешности" своей строгости! : )

----------


## Нико

> Можно, подскажу, как добиться ещё меньшей "небезгрешности" (т.е., попросту -- если убрать взаимоисключающие "не" и "без" -- "грешности" : ) искомой строгости?
> 
> 1. Открываете MWSDD V 1.5 Beta (который Вы должны были скачать по дармовому линку : ).
> 2. Вводите туда (предварительно поставив "галку" в оконце при ITRANS 5.2) *j~neya*.
> 3. Нажимаете клавишу Enter.
> 4. Читаете, чего там сказано.
> 5. Сообщаете (ежли эга не воспротивится : ) сюда, чего поняли в свете того, что представляет из себя сия аварана без доп. толкований.
> 
> Но если Вам оно не надо -- никаких претензий.
> Вы -- в пределах своих васан и омрачений -- полностью свободны в выборе путей и способов преодоления "небезгрешности" своей строгости! : )


А вот это уже лишнее с Вашей стороны. Наберите в гугле jneya avarana и сообщите мне о результатах.

----------


## Юй Кан

> это в какой школе?


Так понимаю, что -- в начальной : )... (ШУТКА.)

А если серьёзно, то, как минимум -- в виджняптиматре ака вижнянаваде, йогачаре или читтаматре. (Или -- ныне -- в чань/дзэн и ваджраяне.) Хотя, мне кажется, нечто подобное должно быть и в тхеравадинских суттах...

Но вообще толкование для джнея-аварана, даное здесь ув. Д.Т.Судзуки, несколько, на мой взгляд, вольное или контекстное, хотя по сути -- правильное.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да нет, не надо. Изучайте то, что Вам подходит, плиз. Я -- не за войны, а за мир.


"Начальник, век воли не видать! Мой козлик тож нифига войны не хочет..." (Из анека.) : )

----------


## Нико

> Но вообще толкование для джнея-аварана, даное здесь ув. Д.Т.Судзуки, несколько, на мой взгляд, вольное или контекстное, хотя по сути -- правильное.


По сути оно не точно, отсюда у Dronа и возник вопрос.

----------


## Нико

> "Начальник, век воли не видать! Мой козлик тож нифига войны не хочет..." (Из анека.) : )


Ваш козлик? (Щас нас замодерируют, наверное, но я сегодня злая и придирчивая, пуще Вас).

----------

Юй Кан (02.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> По сути оно не точно, отсюда у Dronа и возник вопрос.


Т.е. Нико доуточнять его в свете санскр., а не тиб.  строгости, не будет?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вот это уже лишнее с Вашей стороны. Наберите в гугле jneya avarana и сообщите мне о результатах.


Ну, ежли эга -- всему голова, то хто ж ей указ, окромя её самой? %)))
Хотя и чуток с иронией, но реально полезную вещь там предложил, без дураков...

С авараной отдельно -- всё тут всем, надеюсь, и так ясно.
Важно разобраться именно с джнея как таковой, без доп. толкований.

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. Нико доуточнять его в свете санскр., а не тиб.  строгости, не будет?


Дело не в санскрите и не в тибетском, просто буддийские термины имеют одно и то же значение на всех языках. Я Вам уже пояснила, что значит данный термин (как мне его излагали тибетские учителя на протяжении 15 лет). Это расходится  с объяснением дост. Судзуки.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, ежли эга -- всему голова, то хто ж ей указ, окромя её самой? %)))
> Хотя и чуток с иронией, но реально полезную вещь там предложил, без дураков...
> 
> С авараной отдельно -- всё тут всем, надеюсь, и так ясно.
> Важно разобраться именно с джнея как таковой, без доп. толкований.


Так почему не поделиться бы тут с нами, эгами, "реально полезной вещью"? Вы слишком сложное всегда предлагаете. Я тут иной раз в инет зайти не могу, какие уж ухищрения со значками могут быть....

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дело не в санскрите и не в тибетском, просто буддийские термины имеют одно и то же значение на всех языках. Я Вам уже пояснила, что значит данный термин (как мне его излагали тибетские учителя на протяжении 15 лет). Это расходится  с объяснением дост. Судзуки.


Увы, бывает так (вспомните ещё и две авараны?), что на Тибете трактовки санскр. терминов/понятий отклоняются, мягко говоря, от достоверных. О чём и речь.
А так, Вам -- для себя -- виднее, конечно. : )

----------


## Нико

> Увы, бывает так (вспомните ещё и две авараны?), что на Тибете трактовки санскр. терминов/понятий отклоняются, мягко говоря, от достоверных. О чём и речь.
> А так, Вам -- для себя -- виднее, конечно. : )


Это Вы чем докажете?

----------


## До

> Сообщение от До
> 
> Раз у буддистов атмана нет, то кто осознаёт умственные процессы?
> 
> 
> Личность осознает, вы осознаете. Так в прасанге.


Какая прелесть, сразу видно, это самая лучшая и философски продвинутая буддийская школа.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так почему не поделиться бы тут с нами, эгами, "реально полезной вещью"? Вы слишком сложное всегда предлагаете. Я тут иной раз в инет зайти не могу, какие уж ухищрения со значками могут быть....


Задача у меня тут (применительно к Нико) -- простая: приучить её пользоваться словарём Монье-Вильямса. *И это -- куда важнее* (в свете значимости Нико для перевода наставлений Д.-л. и/или др.-тиб. текстов), чем разобраться с одной, отдельно за жабры взятой, аджнеей.

----------


## Нико

> Задача у меня тут (применительно к Нико) -- простая: приучить её пользоваться словарём Монье-Вильямса. *И это -- куда важнее* (в свете значимости Нико для перевода наставлений Д.-л. и/или др.-тиб. текстов), чем разобраться с одной, отдельно за жабры взятой, аджнеей.


А я Вам, в свою очередь, советую научиться пользоваться словарями Джеффри Хопкинса и Тони Даффа. Очень многое из них можно почерпнуть. И очень прошу: говорите со мной на русском языке, Вы ведь переводчик.

----------


## Dron

> Какая прелесть, сразу видно, это самая лучшая и философски продвинутая буддийская школа.


нет, пока еще не видно.

----------


## Нико

> Какая прелесть, сразу видно, это самая лучшая и философски продвинутая буддийская школа.


Ваш сарказм неуместен. Может быть, фраза была сформулирована не совсем точно, но: личность и ментальное сознание в прасангике ПОЧТИ отождествляются. Т.е это обозначение можно наложить на совокупность тела, когда оно совершает какие-то действия, а можно и на совокупность сознания, когда оно мыслит.

----------


## Dron

> Ваш сарказм неуместен. Может быть, фраза была сформулирована не совсем точно, но: личность и ментальное сознание в прасангике ПОЧТИ отождествляются. Т.е это обозначение можно наложить на совокупность тела, когда оно совершает какие-то действия, а можно и на совокупность сознания, когда оно мыслит.


никогда в МП основа и ее имя не отождествляется.

----------


## Нико

> никогда в МП основа и ее имя не отождествляется.


Я говорила про обозначение, накладываемое на основу. Т.е. можно сказать, что у меня в кармане есть бумажник с деньгами, а можно сказать, что у меня есть бумажник с деньгами. То же самое -- с личностью и ментальным сознанием.

----------


## Нико

Кроме того, известно ли Вам, что такие наставники (мадхьямики), как Бхававивека, отождествляли "я" с наитончайшим сознанием? Для того, чтобы пойти дальше, по линии Чандракирти, нужно сначала понять хотя бы это.

----------


## Dron

> Я говорила про обозначение, накладываемое на основу. Т.е. можно сказать, что у меня в кармане есть бумажник с деньгами, а можно сказать, что у меня есть бумажник с деньгами. То же самое -- с личностью и ментальным сознанием.


вы же не отождествляетесь с бумажником

----------


## Dron

> Кроме того, известно ли Вам, что такие наставники (мадхьямики), как Бхававивека, отождествляли "я" с наитончайшим сознанием? Для того, чтобы пойти дальше, по линии Чандракирти, нужно сначала понять хотя бы это.


не понял, кого хотим отправить по линии?

----------


## Dron

кста, Бхававивека отождествлял личность с ментальным сознанием.

----------


## Нико

> вы же не отождествляетесь с бумажником


Нет, конечно. "Карман" -- это аналогия с ментальным сознанием, а "у меня есть" -- с личностью.

----------


## Нико

> не понял, кого хотим отправить по линии?


Да кого угодно, было бы желание...

----------


## До

> До, а откуда эти идеи об автоматической самоосознанности?


Нет таких идей, я таких идей не говорил. Просто самоосознаность (свасамведана) без свякой _автоматики_.




> Можете привести цитаты или ссылки на какие-нибудь тексты?


Дигнага _Прамана-самуччая_, Дхармакирти и Дхармоттара _Ньяябинду-тика_, Ф.И, Щербасткой _Буддийская Логика_ и _Buddhist Logic_.




> Здесь на самом деле (как я понимаю учение Тхеравады), разные сознания. Видеть синее - это "сознание зрения" - чакку-винняна. Воспринимать и осознавать приятное ощущение (ведану) - это мано-винняна, т.к. ведана относится к нама.
> Чакку-винняна "воспринимает" только видимое и, соответственно, не воспринимает (не сознает) приятное ощущение. Для восприятия (сознания) веданы должно возникнуть мано-винняна (мано-виджняна)


На мой взгляд вы не правы. Мано-виджняна осознает ментальные объекты. Наличие (осознания) веданы никак мано-виджняной не определяется. Ведана присусвтует во всех сознаниях, так как является всегда присутствующим фактором.
Ведана зрительного сознания, это, скажем, дуккха- или сукха-ведана, *а* ведана мано, это доманасса или соманасса.




> Во-вторых, вообще, чтобы ум что-то познал, он должен быть направлен на это, "это" должно быть его объектом, _араммана_. Соответственно, в тот момент, когда ум познает, вкушает синее, он имеет объектом синее. Чтобы было воспринято, познано приятное ощущение (ведана), оно должно стать объектом ума. Одна читта воспринимает синее, другая читта воспринимает приятное ощущение (ведану).


Тоесть у вас действуют одновременно две читты (винняны) - одна читта осознает объект, а вторая читта осознаёт ведану. Хотя почему две - третья читта осознаёт четану, четвертая читта осознает манасикару, пятая читта осознает санню, шестая читта осознаёт экаггату. Ведь все эти факторы присутствуют одновременно. Выходит у вас виджнян (читт) больше чем в йогачаре и их восемью: шесть по органам чувств плюс еще семь для всех сарватрага четасик - тринадцать виджнян минимум.




> Насколько я понимаю, в Тхераваде как-то так.


Как удивительно.




> Например Нина ван Горком пишет As regards citta, citta knows or experiences an object. Each citta must have its object of knowing, in Pali: arammana. The citta which sees has what is visible as its object. The citta which hears (hearing-consciousness) has sound as its object. ... There is only one citta at a time, ...


А сарватрага четасики присутсвуют одновременно, следовательно ваше изложение противоречит позиции тхеравады.
То, что пишет Нина ван Горком, это о араммана-паччая - перечисленные предметы *могут* являться арамманами (объектами) читты. Что значит, что читту (винняну) *можно* на них направить. Это никак _свасамведане_ не противоречит.

Тут меня интересует скорее то, что в тхераваде предыдущее сознание так же может быть объектом сознания - как же так, ведь оно уже прекратилось, объясните?

----------


## Нико

> кста, Бхававивека отождествлял личность с ментальным сознанием.


Я о том и толкую, только не с грубым.

----------


## Dron

> Нет, конечно. "Карман" -- это аналогия с ментальным сознанием, а "у меня есть" -- с личностью.


здесь нет отождествления, даже "почти"

----------


## Dron

> Я о том и толкую, только не с грубым.


с пятой скандхой, значит- с грубым тоже.

----------


## Нико

> с пятой скандхой, значит- с грубым тоже.


А грубое сознание ведь прекращается при смерти.

----------


## Нико

> здесь нет отождествления, даже "почти"


Значит, для Вас это совершенно разрозненные понятия?

----------


## sergey

> Дигнага _Прамана-самуччая_, Дигнага и Дхармоттара _Ньяябинду-тика_, Ф.И, Щербасткой _Буддийская Логика_.


Попробую найти эти тексты Дигнаги и Дхармакирти. А цитат с высказываними по теме у вас нет под рукой?




> Наличие (осознания) веданы никак мано-виджняной не определяется.


Ведана есть и при сознании пяти органов чувств. Наличие и осознание - не одно и то же. Познается ведана - мано-винняной.




> Ведана присусвтует во всех сознаниях, так как является всегда присутствующим фактором.


Ведана присутствует, но не "в сознаниях". Просто возникает вместе с каждым сознанием. Это вовсе не означает, что она осознана.




> Тоесть у вас действуют одновременно две читты (винняны) - одна читта осознает объект, а вторая читта осознаёт ведану.


Нет, конечно, я же привел цитату, где говорится, что в один момент есть только одна читта. Эти две читты возникают в разное время.




> Хотя почему две - третья читта осознаёт четану, четвертая читта осознает манасикару, пятая читта осознает санню, шестая читта осознаёт экаггату. Ведь все эти факторы присутствуют одновременно.


Присутствуют - не значит осознаются. 
Соответственно - не выходит:



> Выходит у вас виджнян (читт) больше чем в йогачаре и их восемью: шесть по органам чувств плюс еще семь для всех сарватрага четасик - тринадцать виджнян минимум.





> А сарватрага четасики присутсвуют одновременно, следовательно ваше изложение противоречит позиции тхеравады.


Из вышенаписанного мной следовательно - в соответствии с учением Тхеравады.




> Тут меня интересует скорее то, что в тхераваде предыдущее сознание так же может быть объектом сознания - как же так, ведь оно уже прекратилось, объясните?


Благодаря памяти (как я понимаю). Объекты ума (объекты мано-винняны) могут быть прошлые, настоящие и будущие. Например в изложении Абхидхамматха-сангахи дост. тх. Нарадой на стр. 210:



> To all types of eye-door consciousness visible form itself is the object. That too pertains only to the present (73). Likewise sounds and so forth of the ear-door consciousness and so forth also pertain to the present (74).
> But the six kinds of objects of the mind-door consciousness are accordingly (75) present, past, future, and independent of time.

----------


## sergey

P.S. Я в общем-то не планирую дискутировать с какими-то положениями Йогачары. Понятно, что если в Йогачаре всё есть только ум, то любое познание есть познание умом самого себя (больше-то познавать нечего, потому что больше ничего нет). В Тхераваде не так. В Тхераваде есть пять кхандх и винняна (которая есть синоним ума) -только одна из этих пяти кхандх.
Я попытался изложить то, что в Тхераваде говорится на этот счет, естественно, в меру своих знаний и понимания.

----------


## sergey

И еще, осознанию возникающих дхамм Будда учит например в Сатипаттхана сутте. Есди бы все возникающие дхаммы были бы сразу же осознаны, то нечему и незачем было бы наверное и учить?

----------


## До

> Попробую найти эти тексты Дигнаги и Дхармакирти. А цитат с высказываними по теме у вас нет под рукой?


Может есть, а что вам нужно?




> Ведана есть и при сознании пяти органов чувств.


Я это не оспаривал.




> Наличие и осознание - не одно и то же.


Скорее, "наличие в сознании" и "иметь объект", это не одно и то же. Но всё, что наличествует в сознании так или иначе осознаётся.

Но вобщем можно свести наш предмет дискусси к тому могут ли четасики осознаваться на становясь объектами (_араммана_).




> Познается ведана - мано-винняной.


Приведите цитату, что любая ведана познаётся только мано-винняной.




> Ведана присутствует, но не "в сознаниях". Просто возникает вместе с каждым сознанием. Это вовсе не означает, что она осознана.


У вас ведана вне сознания? Интересно где это.




> Нет, конечно, я же привел цитату, где говорится, что в один момент есть только одна читта. Эти две читты возникают в разное время.


Но четасики сосуществуют одновременно с каждой читтой.

Берём Нину ван Горком:
http://www.vipassana.info/nina-abhi-01.htm



> The second paramattha dhamma is cetasika which is nama. As we have seen, citta experiences an object: seeing has what is visible as its object, hearing has sound as its object, thinking has what is thought about as its object. However, there is not only citta, there are also mental factors, cetasikas, which accompany a citta. *One can think of something with aversion, with a pleasant feeling, with wisdom. Aversion, feeling and wisdom are mental phenomena which are not citta; they are cetasikas which accompany different cittas.* There is only one citta at a time, but there are several cetasikas (at least seven) arising together with the citta and falling away together with the citta, citta never arises alone. *For example, feeling, in Pali: vedana, is a cetasika which arises with every citta. Citta only knows or experiences its object; it does not feel. Vedana, however, has the function of feeling. Feeling is sometimes pleasant, sometimes unpleasant.* When we do not have a pleasant or an unpleasant feeling, there is still feeling: at that moment the feeling is neutral or indifferent. *There is always feeling; there isn't any moment of citta without feeling. For example, when seeing-consciousness arises, feeling (vedana) arises together with the citta. The citta which sees perceives only visible object; there is not yet like or dislike. The feeling which accompanies this type of citta is indifferent feeling.* After seeing-consciousness has fallen away, other cittas arise and there may be cittas which dislike the object. The feeling which accompanies this type of citta is unpleasant feeling.
> ...
> Although citta and cetasika are both nama, they each have different qualities. *One may wonder how cetasikas can be experienced. When we notice a change in citta, a characteristic of cetasika can be experienced.* For instance, when akusala cittas with stinginess arise after kusala cittas with generosity have fallen away, we can notice a change. Stinginess and generosity are cetasikas which can be experienced; they have different characteristics. We may notice as well the change from attachment to aversion, from pleasant feeling to unpleasant feeling. Feeling is a cetasika we can experience, because feeling is sometimes predominant and there are different kinds of feeling. We can experience that unpleasant feeling is different from pleasant and neutral feeling. These different cetasikas arise with different cittas and they fall away immediately, together with the citta they accompany. If we know more about the variety of citta and cetasika, it will help us to see the truth.


Чувство есть одновременно с каждой читтой. Для вас чувство есть, но вы его не осознаёте, не знаете о нём, что оно есть? Удивительно.
Далее, как Нина предлагает почувствовать четасики - восве не направляя на них сознание, а отслеживая изменения в сознании.




> Присутствуют - не значит осознаются.


Если присутствуют в сознании (читте), то заодно и осознаются. Так как в сознании, в силу его природы, не может быть неосознаваемых процессов. А вот гденибудь в паровозе или в теле, конечно, может что-то _присутствовать_ и не осознаваться. Но в сознании всё не так.




> Соответственно - не выходит:


Как же вы осознаёте ведану?

Вот появился объект сознания, одновременно возникла ведана, относящаяся к этом сознанию и этому объекту. Что дальше? Как почувствовать, что он мне неприятен (болезнен) или приятен?

Если вы быстренько направляете следующее сознание на ведану старой читты, то в следующий момент нет старой читты, а значит нет и старой веданы (Нина там пишет, что четасики прекращаются вместе с читтами), значит не на что направить новое сознание. А сли таки направилось, то что это за ведана без читты? Так не бывает.

Если предположить, что четасики не осознаются сразу, то это порождает такие логические парадоксы. И мне интересно как вы их решаете.




> Из вышенаписанного мной следовательно - в соответствии с учением Тхеравады.


Мне кажется, что вышенаписанное вами противоречит учению тхеравады.




> Благодаря памяти (как я понимаю). Объекты ума (объекты мано-винняны) могут быть прошлые, настоящие и будущие. Например в изложении Абхидхамматха-сангахи дост. тх. Нарадой на стр. 210:


Тут говорится про память и прошлое вообще (благодаря, ну, _сати_ допустим). А в описании _араммана-паччая_, насколько я помню (у Нины есть в дргой книге), утверждается, что (не вообще все прошлое, а только) предыдущий момент может быть объектом сознания. Вот я про это бы хотел понять. Тоесть в настоящий момент сознание может воспринимать предыдущий момент...

----------

Tong Po (03.10.2010)

----------


## До

> И еще, осознанию возникающих дхамм Будда учит например в Сатипаттхана сутте. Есди бы все возникающие дхаммы были бы сразу же осознаны, то нечему и незачем было бы наверное и учить?


Не обязательно. Художник и простой человек могут видеть одного человека, но по разному. Художник потом способен нарисовать реалистичный портрет. А простой человек "только палка, палка огуречик, вот и вышел человечек".

----------


## sergey

> Но вобщем можно свести наш предмет дискусси к тому могут ли четасики осознаваться на становясь объектами (_араммана_).


Я вижу предмет разногласий в другом.




> У вас ведана вне сознания? Интересно где это.


Что значит где? У вас сознание - это некое вместилище, внутри которого возникает ведана? Дхаммы возникают; где - здесь атрибут ненужный.




> Приведите цитату, что любая ведана познаётся только мано-винняной.


Искать сейчас не буду, но сами рассмотрите, что является объектами шести виннян. Нама (а ведана относится к нама) познается мано-винняной.




> Но четасики сосуществуют одновременно с каждой читтой.


Четасики сосуществуют с каждой читтой, но если мы хотим их познать, то это делается ретроспективно. --- P.S. в смысле если речь идет о четасиках, сопутствующих виннянам 5 органов чувств.
Кстати говоря, не помню именно в чьей лекции или в какой книге тхеравадинских авторов это читал, но пишут, что когда мы сидим и слушаем музыку, видим красивые цвета и формы, чувствуем приятные запахи, то эти восприятия происходят не одновременно, а последовательно (очень быстро может быть, как быстр ум). Это, насколько я помню, было изложение абхидхаммы.




> Чувство есть одновременно с каждой читтой. Для вас чувство есть, но вы его не осознаёте, не знаете о нём, что оно есть? Удивительно.


Ничего удивительного. Это - обычное дело, что человек не осознает происходящие психические процессы. Только здесь я бы сказал не "для вас чувство есть", а просто чувство есть.




> Далее, как Нина предлагает почувствовать четасики - восве не направляя на них сознание, а отслеживая изменения в сознании.


Если это выделенный текст - то Нина ван Горком просто не рассматривает здесь процесс детально. Кроме того, она судя по всему хорошо знакома с комментаторской литературой, но в том,что касается её интерпретаций в некоторых деталях, и в том, что касается практики, т.е. там где речь идет не об текстах, а об анализе опыта, Н. ван Горком для меня вовсе не окончательный авторитет. Но в данном пункте это и несущественно.




> Вот появился объект сознания, одновременно возникла ведана, относящаяся к этом сознанию и этому объекту. Что дальше? Как почувствовать, что он мне неприятен (болезнен) или приятен?


Почувствовать отдельно от веданы не нужно, ведана и есть болезненное или приятное, возникающее при условии контакта. Осознать наличие этого болезненнгого, распознать его, рассмотреть, как оно появляется и исчезает - это другой вопрос.




> Если вы быстренько направляете следующее сознание на ведану старой читты, то в следующий момент нет старой читты, а значит нет и старой веданы, значит не на что направить новое сознание. А сли таки направилось, то что это за ведана без читты? Так не бывает.


Да, более позднее сознание направляется на предшествующий момент сознания (с сопутствующими факторами, четасиками) и исследует его (воспринимает и т.д.). А что здесь удивительного? Вы разве не можете вспомнить какие-то свои прошлые мысли, чувства, состояния, принципиально не можете проанализировать их?




> Если предположить, что четасики не осознаются сразу, то это порождает такие логические парадоксы. И мне интересно как вы их решаете.


Ну вот я это объясняю, как написал выше, и не вижу парадокса.

----------


## До

> Но вобщем можно свести наш предмет дискусси к тому могут ли четасики осознаваться на становясь объектами (араммана).
> 			
> 		
> 
> Я вижу предмет разногласий в другом.


Если мы не говорим об одном и том же, то этот разговор не имеет смысла.

----------


## Dron

> А грубое сознание ведь прекращается при смерти.


на это и указывали прасангики, как на противоречие в системе Бхававивеки.

----------


## Dron

> Значит, для Вас это совершенно разрозненные понятия?


да

----------


## Dron

еще интересно, устанавливается ли существование самопознания каждый момент?
и, если сознание напрямую познается, самосознается, то существование самосознания должно устанавливаться только умозаключением (чтобы избежать феномена аццкого зерцала с бесконечным отражением), так, читтаматрины?

----------


## AlexТ

> Обладает ли сознание свойством самоосознания?


В суттах, нет.  Сознание всегда сознание чего то (_даже если обьект берется как прошлое сознание_) .




> Bhikkhus, founded on whatever, consciousness arises, it is reckoned on that. On account of eye and forms arises consciousness, it's reckoned eye consciousness. On account of ear and sounds arises consciousness, it's reckoned ear consciousness. On account of nose and smells arises consciousness, it's reckoned nose consciousness. On account of tongue and tastes arises consciousness, it's reckoned tongue consciousness. On account of body and touches arises consciousness, it's reckoned body consciousness. On account of mind and ideas arises consciousness, it's reckoned mind consciousness. Bhikkhus, just as based on whatever fire burns, it is reckoned by that. Fire ablaze with sticks is stick fire. Ablaze with twigs is twig fire. Ablaze with grass is grass fire. Ablaze with cow dung is cow dung fire. Ablaze with grain thrash is grain thrash fire. Ablaze with dirt is dirt fire. 
> http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...-sutta-e1.html

----------


## Tong Po

> Понятно, что если в Йогачаре всё есть только ум, то любое познание есть познание умом самого себя (больше-то познавать нечего, потому что больше ничего нет)


Как-то Вы странно понимаете йогачаринское "только ум".  

То, что "вне" ума не может быть познано, а, следовательно, это можно вообще исключить из рассмотрения, так как оно никак не может влиять на Вас (оно же непознаваемо).

----------


## Юй Кан

Чтоб закрыть вопрос о двойном препятствии -- цитата из Ланкаватары:



> И Благодатный молвил ему так: 
> 
> — Сказанное [об обретении архатами высшего совершенного пробуждения] истинно для побуждения достижения нирваны умиротворёнными и следующими путём бодхисаттвы. Среди следующих путём бодхисаттвы здесь и в иных землях [будд] существуют жаждущие [обретения] нирваны[, достигаемой в] колеснице шраваков. И для отвращения их от приверженности колеснице шраваков и побуждения следованию Махаяне [приведённое] предсказание даётся шравакам [буддами] в телах преображения, но не сущностными буддами. Это предсказание, Махамати, даётся умиротворённым шравакам. Нет никакого различия, Махамати, между шраваками и пратьекабуддами в избавлении [от пут сансары] применительно к устранению препятствия, связанного с источниками страдания (клеша), что не относится к устранению препятствия, связанного с уже известным (джнея). Источник уже известного, Махамати, очищается превосходным ви'дением бессамостности дхарм. Однако прежде этого устраняется, благодаря обретению восприятия бессамостности личности, препятствие, связанное с источниками страдания, [что происходит] при прекращении действия мыслеразличающей виджняны. Дальнейшее очищение происходит [благодаря] избавлению от препятствия, связанного с дхармами, что достигается прекращением [действия] васан1[, накопленных в] Алая-виджняне. 
> 
> В силу умиротворённого пребывания в изначальной Дхарме и не-существования [чего-либо] предшествующего и последующего, Татхагаты наставляют в Дхарме знаками-словами (акшара), остающимися поистине изначальными, не сомневаясь и не рассуждая. Они не сомневаются и не рассуждают благодаря совершенному знанию и неугасающей памяти, а также в силу устранения источника четырёх васан, (242) избавлению от двойной смерти1 и устранению *двойного препятствия: источников страдания (клеша) и [всего] узнанного (джнея).*

----------


## Нико

> Чтоб закрыть вопрос о двойном препятствии -- цитата из Ланкаватары:


Я не понимаю, как "все узнанное" (джнея) может стать источником препятствия. По-моему, этим источником скорее служит препятствие к "познанию всего". Логичнее, не считаете?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не понимаю, как "все узнанное" (джнея) может стать источником препятствия. По-моему, этим источником скорее служит препятствие к "познанию всего". Логичнее, не считаете?


Сорь, во-первых, джнея -- не источник препятствия, а собственно препятствие. Как и сказано в тексте сутры. Т.е. джнея или "всё, узнанное умом" само по себе служит препятствием к достижению внерассудочного всеведения или восприятия.

Во-вторых, когда говорят о джнея как совокупности отпечатков (т.е. васан), речь, по сути, идёт о том же (хотя, на мой взгляд, говорить ещё и о васанах вместо простого "всё узнанное" или "все знания, накопленные в уме/сознании" означает усложнять смысл для понимания его слушателем).

Наконец, короче всего о том же (т.е. об избавлении от джнея) сказано в старом коане "Освободи чашку/сосуд!".

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Сорь, во-первых, джнея -- не источник препятствия, а собственно препятствие. Как и сказано в тексте сутры. Т.е. джнея или "всё, узнанное умом" само по себе служит препятствием к достижению внерассудочного всеведения или восприятия.


Про "собственно препятствие" соглашусь. 




> Во-вторых, когда говорят о джнея как совокупности отпечатков (т.е. васан), речь, по сути, идёт о том же (хотя, на мой взгляд, говорить ещё и о васанах вместо простого "всё узнанное" или "все знания, накопленные в уме/сознании" означает усложнять смысл для понимания его слушателем).



У Вас какое-то неверное представление сложилось о кармических отпечатках.

А про коаны мне не говорите, для меня это не логика -- а ребусы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> У Вас какое-то неверное представление сложилось о кармических отпечатках.


1. Что собой представляет верное представление о кармических отпечатках, и чем они отличаются от просто отпечатков-васан в контексте джнея?
2. Разве есть какие-то внекармические или не-кармические отпечатки? Если "да", что они собой представляют?



> А про коаны мне не говорите, для меня это не логика -- а ребусы.


В данном случае эта фраза из коана -- всего лишь свёртка того, что было написано выше. Это -- всего лишь метафора или образное выражение.
Другое дело, что смысловая плотность образного выражения, как и положено для метафоры, значительно выше, чем в протяжённых пояснениях.
Потому не пугайтесь слова "коан"... Вникните в саму фразу?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> 1. Что собой представляет верное представление о кармических отпечатках, и чем они отличаются от просто отпечатков-васан в контексте джнея?
> 2. Разве есть какие-то внекармические или не-кармические отпечатки? Если "да", что они собой представляют?


Вы как первоклассник, ей-богу. Отпечатки в сознании могут быть только кармическими, и никакими больше.  А что за "просто" отпечатки такие?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы как первоклассник, ей-богу. Отпечатки в сознании могут быть только кармическими, и никакими больше.  А что за "просто" отпечатки такие?


Если отпечатки в сознании не могут быть никакими иными, значит, прилагательное "кармические" здесь -- лишнее или избыточное. И, стало быть, "[просто] отпечатки" это аналог санскр. "васаны".

Теперь, вспомнив о категорическом заключении Нико (*"У Вас какое-то неверное представление сложилось о кармических отпечатках"*), возвратимся к первому и главному вопросу, убрав из него избыточное слово и вопрос уточняющий:

*Что собой представляет верное представление об отпечатках-васанах в контексте джнея?*

----------


## До

Джнея, это не "всё узнанное", а _то, что нужно узнать_. Так к слову. Но, не отвлекайтесь от обсуждения _самоосознавания_.

----------

Нико (04.10.2010), Юй Кан (04.10.2010)

----------


## До

> Я вижу предмет разногласий в другом.


В подборе слов? Постараюсь в этом посте сатисфицировать ваш лингвистический вкус.




> Что значит где?


В уме. _Нама_ - умственные феномены, _ведана_ умственный феномен, значит в уме.

Например Нина пишет "_Nama experiences something; rupa does not experience anything. Seeing is, for example, a type of nama; it experiences visible object. Visible object itself is rupa; it does not experience anything._"

Нама - то, что испытывает. Ведана - _нама_, значит _испытывается_. Вам не понравилоась, что я там говорил "осознаётся", а надо было сказать "испытывается" тогда бы небыло претензий?




> Дхаммы возникают; где - здесь атрибут ненужный.


Нормальный атрибут.
Где пусть будет счастье? В вашем сердце.
Ведана бывает внешняя и внутренняя. 
И т.п.




> Искать сейчас не буду, но сами рассмотрите, что является объектами шести виннян. Нама (а ведана относится к нама) познается мано-винняной.


4 чувства сопровождаются упеккха веданой, а тело сукха или дуккха телесной веданой. У манаса - доманасса и соманасса веданы.




> Четасики сосуществуют с каждой читтой, но если мы хотим их познать, то это делается ретроспективно. --- P.S. в смысле если речь идет о четасиках, сопутствующих виннянам 5 органов чувств.
> Кстати говоря, не помню именно в чьей лекции или в какой книге тхеравадинских авторов это читал, но пишут, что когда мы сидим и слушаем музыку, видим красивые цвета и формы, чувствуем приятные запахи, то эти восприятия происходят не одновременно, а последовательно (очень быстро может быть, как быстр ум). Это, насколько я помню, было изложение абхидхаммы.


Это про то, что сознания работают не одновременно.




> Чувство есть одновременно с каждой читтой. Для вас чувство есть, но вы его не осознаёте, не знаете о нём, что оно есть? Удивительно.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ничего удивительного. Это - обычное дело, что человек не осознает происходящие психические процессы. Только здесь я бы сказал не "для вас чувство есть", а просто чувство есть.


Ну тут я видимо неудачно подобрал слово - ляпнул "осознаёте", а надо было сказать "испытываете" и все бы было гладко.




> Если это выделенный текст - то Нина ван Горком просто не рассматривает здесь процесс детально. Кроме того, она судя по всему хорошо знакома с комментаторской литературой, но в том,что касается её интерпретаций в некоторых деталях, и в том, что касается практики, т.е. там где речь идет не об текстах, а об анализе опыта, Н. ван Горком для меня вовсе не окончательный авторитет. Но в данном пункте это и несущественно.


Конечно не существенно, так как она говорит в поддержку моих слов: "_When we notice a change in citta, a characteristic of cetasika can be experienced_." Для того, чтоб "испытать" четасику отслеживаем изменения в читте. 1) четасики таки как-то оказываются в читте, а не просто есть, мол, и всё, не важно где. 2) четасика осознается, то есть испытывается, без направления на неё сознания, не становясь объектом.




> Почувствовать отдельно от веданы не нужно, ведана и есть болезненное или приятное, возникающее при условии контакта. Осознать наличие этого болезненнгого, распознать его, рассмотреть, как оно появляется и исчезает - это другой вопрос.


Ну вот вы же тут со мной соглашаетесь. Тогда с чем спорили? Со словом "осознаётся"?

"Осознавание" для "испытываемого" в уме вполне нормальное слово - ум знает, это его природа - знать. Всё что он знает, то он испытывает, все что он испытывает - он знает, т.е. _осознаёт_.

Другое дело, что _иметь объект_ (араммана) и испытывать/знать/_осознавать_ сопутствующий фактор, это разное. У меня, допустим, возникло приятное чувство - известно ли мне об этом? Известно, знаю, чувство осознаётся. Допустим вы смотрите на блестящий объект и возникло намерение его получить - объект-то тот-же, а четасика омраченная лобхой, но вам это не известно? Вы только блестящий объект осознаете, но что его хотите получить - понятия не имеете. Желание есть, но о нём ничего не известно - так какая разница тогда, что оно есть? Как я могу убрать внимание если я о нем даже не знаю? Фактически и распозновать-то нечего - так как в уме (в моём опыте) ничего нет. И нельзя неблагое желание выполнять о котором ничего не известно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Джнея, это не "всё узнанное", а _то, что нужно узнать_. Так к слову. Но, не отвлекайтесь от обсуждения _самоосознавания_.


Надеюсь, До понимает, что препятствием к "тому, что нужно узнать", является именно "всё, уже узнанное", т.к. "препятствие клеш" уже устранено?

----------

Сергей Хос (04.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Точнее говоря, джнея - это все познаваемое: как уже узнанное, так и подлежащее познанию. В этом смысле джнейаварана есть пристрастие к якобы реально существующим объектам познания, а точнее - к тому, что концептуальное схватывание и есть познание.
Тогда устранением джнейавараны будет вхождение в переживание бессамостности дхарм, а клешаварана устраняется постижением бессамостности личности.

Для читтаматринов таким "объектом схватывания" является реально существующий ум. Это и отражено в их установке на возможность для ума быть собственным объектом.

----------

Юй Кан (04.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Спасибо, Сергей, ещё и письменно. : )
Очень точная, по мне, развёртка касательно аварана-двая.

Что до читтаматрийского "объекта схватывания", то...
Почему не сказать, что в случае устранения двойственности познающего и познаваемого (о чём в читтаматре говорится очень часто и много) никакого отдельного "объекта схватывания" вообще не остаётся?

----------

Сергей Хос (04.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> В этом смысле джнейаварана есть пристрастие к якобы реально существующим объектам познания, а точнее - к тому, что концептуальное схватывание и есть познание.
> Тогда устранением джнейавараны будет вхождение в переживание бессамостности дхарм, а клешаварана устраняется постижением бессамостности личности.


Это у читтаматринов так считается? Новая для меня формулировка.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это у читтаматринов так считается? Новая для меня формулировка.


А у вас как?

----------


## Нико

> А у вас как?


Мне всегда казалось, что джнеяаварана -- это двойственное восприятие, т.к. видимость субъектно-объектного различия. Причём, как личности, так и феноменов.

----------


## sergey

Я на работе, поэтому пока отвечу только на кое-что.




> В уме. _Нама_ - умственные феномены, _ведана_ умственный феномен, значит в уме.


Нама - это "имя". Да, для пояснения нередко примерно так, как вы, но умственые - это не те, что в уме (вы ведь называете "в уме" то что познано?), а те, что относятся к уму, неким образом сопряжены с ним. 




> Например Нина пишет "_Nama experiences something; rupa does not experience anything. Seeing is, for example, a type of nama; it experiences visible object. Visible object itself is rupa; it does not experience anything._"
> 
> Нама - то, что испытывает. Ведана - _нама_, значит _испытывается_. Вам не понравилоась, что я там говорил "осознаётся", а надо было сказать "испытывается" тогда бы небыло претензий?


Если нама _испытывает_, а ведана - нама, то отсюда следует, что ведана _испытывает_, а не _испытывается_. Это - по аргументации, а по сути, я конечно же не отрицаю, что ведана, как и другое, испытывается. В Махаведалла сутте встречается такое понятие - vedaniyā dhammā - испытываемые, чувствуемые дхаммы (там, где говорится о факторе жизненности). 




> Нормальный атрибут.
> Где пусть будет счастье? В вашем сердце.
> Ведана бывает внешняя и внутренняя. 
> И т.п.


Да, здесь вы правы, но это  не имеет отношения к "вне"/"внутри" ума, о чем шла речь. Первое имеет отношение к телу, второе имеет отношение к "свое"/"чужое" (что имеет относительный смысл) и тоже к телу, т.к. Будда говорит, что чувство, ведана возникает в теле.




> 4 чувства сопровождаются упеккха веданой, а тело сукха или дуккха телесной веданой. У манаса - доманасса и соманасса веданы.


При контакте тела возникает приятное или неприятное телесное чувство, но познается оно (чувство) умом, через мано-винняну, а не осязанием. Так же как, когда вы чувствуете что-то осязательное телом (кайя-винняна), у вас может возникнуть распознавание (сання). Но познать эту санню вы можете умом, а не осязанием.

Пока всё. И - по предыдущему обсуждению: мне кажется, там несколько смешались два уровня обсуждения - на уровне моментов ума, как это часто излагается в комментаторской абхидхамме, и на уровне длящихся заметное время промежутков. Если человек смотрит на синее и испытывает приятное чувство, и осознает, что испытывает приятное чувство, то если рассматривать моменты сознания, то тут будет присутствовать последовательность множества разных сознаний, причем каждое из них, как здесь писал бх. Топпер - сложный процесс, в котором присутствует например узнавание (распознавание, сання) и другие факторы ума. Кстати, Тхера Нагасена говорит (ВМ, стр.102-103), что когда возникает зрительное сознание, то следом возникает и умное сознание (пер. А. Парибка, видимо имеется в виду чакку- и мано - винняна). Так что это вполне нормально - что-то воспринято зрением, а потом это осмысливается умом. Причем известно, что ум изменяется очень быстро, Будда где-то кажется говорит, что не находит сравнения, что еще так быстро, как ум.

----------

Марина В (04.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> видимость субъектно-объектного различия. Причём, как личности, так и феноменов.


То есть у вас джнеяйаварана - это то же самое, что неведение, авидья?
Вообще-то они схожи, но не одно и то же. Это различие я и пытался выразить.

----------


## Нико

Из "Гарвардсих лекций":


Как происходит переход от одной жизни к другой? Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос, в первую очередь необходимо рассмотреть процесс перерождения. Новое рождение обусловлено главным об¬разом непрерывностью потока сознания. В целом различают два вида явлений: внутреннее сознание и внешняя материя. Материя может служить вспомогательной причиной для порождения сознания, например, в том случае, когда материальный, зримый объект является причиной порождения сознания в аспекте этого объекта. Это называется «условием воспринимаемого объекта». Однако материя не может являться сущностной причиной сознания. Чтобы разъяснить это положение, рассмотрим три причинных условия порождения, скажем, зрительного сознания. Это уполномочивающее условие, условие воспринимаемого объекта и непосредственно предшествующее условие. У каждого из трех условий своя, уникальная функция. К примеру, тот факт, что зрительное сознание способно воспринимать видимую форму, а не звук, обусловлено силой «зрительного чувства» (тончайшего, прозрачнейшего вещества, находящегося в глазу), которое и является уполномочивающим условием зрительного сознания. То, что зрительное сознание порождается, скажем, в аспекте голубого, а не желтого цвета, обусловлено самим пятном голубого цвета, которое и являет¬ся условием воспринимаемого объекта. Также то, что порожденное зрительное сознание по своей сути есть ясность и познающая способность, обусловлено непосредственно предшествующим моментом сознания, который и служит его непосредственно предшествующим условием.
Не будь предшествующего потока сознания, не могло бы быть и порождения сознания в качестве ясности и познающей способности. Посему установлено, что без предшествующего ума последующий ум не может быть порожден. В этой связи также установлено, что сознание не имеет начала, и поток индивидуального сознания бесконечен. 


Это к теме "самопознающего" сознание. Его Святейшество здесь рассматривает данный вопрос с точки зрения прасангики, а не читтаматры.

----------


## Нико

> То есть у вас джнеяйаварана - это то же самое, что неведение, авидья?
> Вообще-то они схожи, но не одно и то же. Это различие я и пытался выразить.


Не то же самое. Это следы, отпечатки неведения, не оно само.

----------


## Нико

Еще из ГЛ на тему треда:


"Некоторые школы утверждают, что есть виды самопознающего сознания. Например, школа Читтаматра использует наличие самопознающего сознания в качестве основного аргумента для доказательства того, что сознание существует истинно. Это пример сознания, которое познает само себя.
Однако во всех буддийских философских системах утверждается, что факт существования или несуществования чего бы то ни было может быть установлен только достоверным сознанием. Что же касается установления достоверности самого сознания , то только школа Мадхьямика Прасангика оговаривает, что это зависит от объекта познания. В школе Читтаматра существование объекта познания определяется в зависимости от достоверного сознания, а существование этого достоверного сознания определяется в зависимости от самопознающего сознания. Таким образом, постулируются два вида сознания — сознание, направленное вовне, и сознание, направленное внутрь. Сознание, направленное внутрь, не принимает вид воспринимаемого объекта — будучи направлено только внутрь, оно имеет вид одного лишь воспринимающего сознания. Так объясняется сознание, познающее сознание.
Однако последователи школы Прасангика это отрицают. По их словам, нет обоснованных доказательств существования самопознающего сознания, есть лишь отдельные школы, упорно утверждающие, что оно существует. Прасангики не признают самопознающего сознания, да их учение и не нуждается в данном понятии, но при этом они все же допускают, что одно сознание может познавать другое. Возьмем в качестве примера медитативную практику. В медитации мы в основном используем не внешние объекты, а внутренние — например, мысленный образ Будды, но иногда  сосредоточиваемся и на уме как таковом. Хотя, строго говоря, это нельзя назвать самопознающим сознанием, можно сказать, что последующий момент сознания познает предыдущий момент, или определенный аспект сознания познает сознание в целом. Таким образом, и в этом смысле сознание может познавать сознание.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не то же самое. Это следы, отпечатки неведения, не оно само.


То есть васаны? а почему название другое?

Мне кажется, у Вас просто нет отчетливого понимания, что же собственно такое, это препятствующее всеведению "осквернение знанием".

А между тем это отличительная черта махаяны. Клешавараны и в хинаяне подавляются. А вот на джнейаварану они не обращают внимания, считая джнею исключительно (в абсолютном смысле) положительным фактором.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Еще из ГЛ на тему треда:
> "Некоторые школы утверждают, что есть виды самопознающего сознания. Например, школа Читтаматра использует наличие самопознающего сознания в качестве основного аргумента для доказательства *того, что сознание существует истинно*. Это пример сознания, которое познает само себя...


Ну да, поэтому прасангики и обзывают читтаматринов "реалистами". И поделом, раз ум у них реален.

----------


## Нико

> То есть васаны? а почему название другое?
> 
> Мне кажется, у Вас просто нет отчетливого понимания, что же собственно такое, это препятствующее всеведению "осквернение знанием".
> 
> А между тем это отличительная черта махаяны. Клешавараны и в хинаяне подавляются. А вот на джнейаварану они не обращают внимания, считая джнею исключительно (в абсолютном смысле) положительным фактором.


Ну почему же нет. На тибетском это shes bya'i sgrib pa. Перевод с санскритского jñeyavaranam. 

"Завеса", или "препятствие",  всеведению. 

Одна из двух завес -- sgrib pa gnyis.

Будда объединил все факторы, мешающие сознанию полностью узреть реальность, в две категории.

Первая -- это  nyon mongs pa'i sgrib pa, то есть завеса клеш, а вторая -- завеса к всеведению.

Завеса nyon mongs грубее второй, т.е. она есть лишь у живых существ, блуждающих в сансаре. У существ, достигших mthong lam или более высоких путей, нет омрачений-клеш, и, соответственно, нет этой первой завесы. 


Однако у них до сих пор остаётся привычка неверного вИдения из-за силы неведения, сопровождавшего их с безначальных рождений. Эта привычка --
 thams cad mkhyen pa la sgrib byed -- мешает им достичь состояния будды, в котором они смогут познать все  shes bya, т.е. объекты познания. 

Следовательно, у них есть завеса к всеведению. 


Термин sgrib pa также иной раз переводится как "покров" или "препятствия". 
Кроме того, его иногда переводят как "омрачение из-за (ошибочного) интеллектуального знания", но это неверное понимание термина  shes bya'i. Потому что он означает именно завесу к полноте видения всех феноменов. 

Наконец, этот термин некоторые переводят как "когнитивное омрачение" или "омрачение, препятстующее всеведению, но эти переводы, трактующие термин shes bya'i (познаваемое) как shes pa'i (познание или всеведение) будды также неверны. 


Из словаря Тони Даффа.

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, поэтому прасангики и обзывают читтаматринов "реалистами". И поделом, раз ум у них реален.


Прасангики не только читтаматринов обзывают "реалистами". Например, Нагарджуна с Чандракирти в свое время вели много споров не только с буддистами, но и с индуистами, и все они у них назывались "поборниками самобытия" (sic!)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> он означает именно завесу к полноте видения всех феноменов.


Так "полнота видения всех феноменов" и есть их неконцептуальное познание. Об этом я, собственно, и сказал.
Пока знание остается концептуальным, и пока имеется мнение, что концепт дает истинное постижение феноменов, существует и джнейаварана.




> Наконец, этот термин некоторые переводят как "когнитивное омрачение" или "омрачение, препятстующее всеведению, но эти переводы, трактующие термин shes bya'i (познаваемое) как shes pa'i (познание или всеведение) будды также неверны. 
> Из словаря Тони Даффа.


А вот дорогой Вашему сердцу Гопкинс переводит shes-sgrib именно как obstructions to omniscience (см. вложенный рисунок, стр. из Kindness, clarity, and insight). При этом обратите внимание, что представление о самобытии (т.е. собственно неведение) лишь создает предрасположенность (establishes predespositions) к возникновению джнейавараны, но не является ею.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прасангики не только читтаматринов обзывают "реалистами".


Ну да.  Собственно, всех, кроме самих себя.

----------

Юй Кан (04.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну да.  Собственно, всех, кроме самих себя.


И я теперь знаю, у кого Нико училась обзываться. : ))

----------


## Нико

> Так "полнота видения всех феноменов" и есть их неконцептуальное познание. Об этом я, собственно, и сказал.
> Пока знание остается концептуальным, и пока имеется мнение, что концепт дает истинное постижение феноменов, существует и джнейаварана.
> 
> А вот дорогой Вашему сердцу Гопкинс переводит shes-sgrib именно как obstructions to omniscience (см. вложенный рисунок, стр. из Kindness, clarity, and insight). При этом обратите внимание, что представление о самобытии (т.е. собственно неведение) лишь создает предрасположенность (esteblish predespositions) к возникновению джнейавараны, но не является ею.


Ну и, собственно, верно переводит. А я и не говорила, что неведение является джнеяавараной. Я говорила только про отпечатки, типа, когда из горшка вынули чеснок, его запах остается в горшке....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А я и не говорила, что неведение является джнеяавараной.


Ну да, это Тони Дафф говорит, а не Вы. Вы его просто процитировали.

----------


## Нико

> И я теперь знаю, у кого Нико училась обзываться. : ))


А у кого Юй Кан этому научился? Не у дзенцев ли?

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, это Тони Дафф говорит, а не Вы. Вы его просто процитировали.


Вы тоже, когда о чём-то говорите, кого-нибудь да цитируете. Вольно или невольно.

----------


## До

> для доказательства того, что сознание существует истинно.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ну да, поэтому прасангики и обзывают читтаматринов "реалистами". И поделом, раз ум у них реален.


Позвольте полюбопытствовать, а вот, например, считать, что _силлогизм_ может давать правильный вывод, или, попросту, что _силлогизм_ может быть истинным — это реализм?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не то же самое. Это следы, отпечатки неведения, не оно само.


Следы или отпечатки неведения, неведением как таковым *не являющиеся*? Тогда что они собой представляют, по сути?



> "Завеса", или "препятствие",  всеведению. 
> 
> Одна из двух завес -- sgrib pa gnyis.
> 
> Наконец, этот термин некоторые переводят как "когнитивное омрачение" или "омрачение, препятстующее всеведению, но эти переводы, трактующие термин shes bya'i (познаваемое) как shes pa'i (познание или всеведение) будды также неверны. 
> 
> 
> Из словаря Тони Даффа.


Просто теряюсь от того, как на Тибете, если судить по словарю Тони Даффа в изложении Нико, умудряются запутать и это...

Рассуждаем, исходя сугубо из логики и анализа.

1. Первая из двух аваран -- препятствие *на пути к всеведению, связанное с* клешами-омрачениями (или *ими образуемое*).
2. Вторая из аваран -- препятствие на пути к всеведению, *связанное с ЧЕМ (или ЧЕМ образуемое)*? Связанное с некими отпечатками, о которых тут нет ни слова?

Тут же параллелизм, т.е., если в первом из двух сочетаний внятно сказано, что именно представляет собою это препятствие, то такая же ясность/внятность должна присутствовать и относительно второго препятствия, ведь структурно два сочетания, определяющих авараны, в санскр. оригинале идентичны.

----------

Марина В (04.10.2010), Сергей Хос (04.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А у кого Юй Кан этому научился? Не у дзенцев ли?


Цитату, плз, где я обзывался.
Извинюсь и поставлю "спасибу", честно!

И вообще: аргументы класса "сам такой" -- демагогия в чистом виде. : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Позвольте полюбопытствовать, а вот, например, считать, что _силлогизм_ может давать правильный вывод, или, попросту, что _силлогизм_ может быть истинным — это реализм?


Нет, не реализм, если мы признаем вывод, или, попросту, силлогизм, истинным на уровне относительной истины, которая сама по себе иллюзорна.
А раз иллюзорна, какой же тут реализм?

Как мерцающие звезды и пламя свечи,
Как иллюзии, капли росы, пузыри на воде,
Как сны, сверкание молнии, как облака –
Так воспринимайте все составные дхармы.

----------

Марина В (04.10.2010)

----------


## До

> Нет, не реализм, если мы признаем вывод, или, попросту, силлогизм, истинным на уровне относительной истины, которая сама по себе иллюзорна. А раз иллюзорна, какой же тут реализм?


Иллюзорный означает ложный. Вывод "раз Далай-лама учитель буддизма, то значит он буддист" иллюзорный?

И заметьте речь идет о самом силлогизме (логике), а не о понятиях.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вывод "раз Далай-лама учитель буддизма, то значит он буддист" иллюзорный?


Это вывод - составная дхарма?

----------


## До

> Это вывод - составная дхарма?


Причинность, это составная дхарма?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Причинность, это составная дхарма?


Несоставных всего три - пространство и два прекращения.
Следственно, составная.

----------


## До

> Несоставных всего три - пространство и два прекращения.
> Следственно, составная.


Причинность, это дхарма?

----------


## Dron

> Точнее говоря, джнея - это все познаваемое: как уже узнанное, так и подлежащее познанию. В этом смысле джнейаварана есть пристрастие к якобы реально существующим объектам познания, а точнее - к тому, что концептуальное схватывание и есть познание.
> Тогда устранением джнейавараны будет вхождение в переживание бессамостности дхарм, а клешаварана устраняется постижением бессамостности личности.


 у прасангиков клешаварана устраняется постижением и бессамостности личности и дхарм и всего вообще. Пока нет постижение всего как бессамостного, клешаварана есть.

----------


## Dron

> Несоставных всего три - пространство и два прекращения.
> Следственно, составная.


в прасангике все дхармы составные, т.к. представляют собой название, данное основе.

----------


## До

> Причинность, это составная дхарма?
> 			
> 		
> 
> в прасангике все дхармы составные, т.к. представляют собой название, данное основе.


Может и вы мне сможете ответить. Причинность, это дхарма?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Причинность, это дхарма?


Конечно.
hetu-pratyaya

----------


## Dron

Не уверен что есть какая-то "причинность". Причина есть, следствие есть.

----------


## До

> Конечно.
> hetu-pratyaya


То что есть слово на санскрите, не значит, что это дхарма.

Вот например полный список дхарм йогачары, где же тут хету-пратьяя?

http://www.acmuller.net/yogacara/out...armas-utf8.htm

----------


## До

> Не уверен что есть какая-то "причинность". Причина есть, следствие есть.


А что назыается причиной и что следствием?

----------


## Dron

самосознание устанавливается умозаключением или непосредственно?

----------


## Сергей Хос

Напомню: изначальный вопрос До (в этой "ветви" беседы"), состоял в следующем:
можно ли утверждение "раз Далай-лама учитель буддизма, то значит он буддист" считать истинным в абсолютном смысле:



> Иллюзорный означает ложный. Вывод "раз Далай-лама учитель буддизма, то значит он буддист" иллюзорный?


При этом он как-то противопосталяет силлогизм понятию:



> И заметьте речь идет о самом силлогизме (логике), а не о понятиях.


Мне кажется это ложным направлением мысли. С буддийской т.зр., разумеется.

----------

Нико (04.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Цитату, плз, где я обзывался.
> Извинюсь и поставлю "спасибу", честно!
> 
> И вообще: аргументы класса "сам такой" -- демагогия в чистом виде. : )


А цитату, плиз, где я "обзывалась"? Вообще не имею такой привычки, если честно. Вы -- хороший человек, Юй Кан.  Только очень мнительный.

----------


## Нико

> Несоставных всего три - пространство и два прекращения.
> Следственно, составная.


И ещё пустота -- несоставная дхарма.

----------


## Dron

> Напомню: изначальный вопрос До (в этой "ветви" беседы"), состоял в следующем:
> можно ли утверждение "раз Далай-лама учитель буддизма, то значит он буддист" считать истинным в абсолютном смысле


непонятно, к чему здесь добавление "в абсолютном смысле"? Утверждение истинно, и все.

----------


## До

> Напомню: изначальный вопрос До (в этой "ветви" беседы"), состоял в следующем: можно ли утверждение "раз Далай-лама учитель буддизма, то значит он буддист" считать истинным в абсолютном смысле:


Это был лишь пример. Вопрос, который меня сейчас интересует _дхарма_ ли причинность и логика (отношение частного к общему, например).




> При этом он как-то противопосталяет силлогизм понятию:


Силлогизм связывает понятия. И причинность связывает понятия.
Например, дым так как огонь. Например, дым следствие огня, огонь причина дыма.
Как видим два понятия "дым" и "огонь" связаны. Тут понятия - относительные.

Другой пример, нирвана - спокойствие. Это абсолютная истина? Где нирвана там спокойствие - похоже на силлогизм? Нирвана причина спокойствия - похоже на причинность?

Значит логика и причинность связывают не только относительные понятия?




> Мне кажется это ложным направлением мысли. С буддийской т.зр., разумеется.


Признаки мыслепреступления?




> непонятно, к чему здесь добавление "в абсолютном смысле"? Утверждение истинно, и все.


У меня с вами совпал взгляд в данном случае. Причем тут относительность и абсолютность - не понятно.

----------


## Нико

> Силлогизм связывает понятия. И причинность связывает понятия.
> Например, дым так как огонь. Например, дым следствие огня, огонь причина дыма.
> Как видим два понятия "дым" и "огонь" связаны. Тут понятия - относительные.
> 
> Другой пример, нирвана - спокойствие. Это абсолютная истина? Где нирвана там спокойствие - похоже на силлогизм? Нирвана причина спокойствия - похоже на причинность?
> 
> Значит логика и причинность связывают не только относительные понятия?


Вы сейчас не об абсолютной истине толкуете. Силлогизмы -- силлогизмами, а абсолютная истина -- это всегда пустота от самобытия дыма, огня, силлогизмов и прочего.

----------

Сергей Хос (04.10.2010)

----------


## Dron

Выводы бывают ложные и истинные. И тот и другой существуют, являются относительной истиной, подобны иллюзии. То, что выводится в ложном выводе, не существует, не является подобием иллюзии.

----------

Сергей Хос (04.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> непонятно, к чему здесь добавление "в абсолютном смысле"? Утверждение истинно, и все.


Совсем не так.
Относительная истина утверждется на основании сосвкупности признаков.
С т.зрения абс. истины признаков нет, как сказано в Ваджраччхедике:
"Субхути, если есть у тебя такая мысль: "Так Приходящий на основе совокупности признаков обрел аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи", то, Субхути, не имей такой мысли. Так Приходящий не на основе совокупности признаков обрел аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи...
...в том аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи, которое обрел Будда, нет ничего, что могло бы быть обретено..."

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Выводы бывают ложные и истинные. И тот и другой существуют, являются относительной истиной, подобны иллюзии. То, что выводится в ложном выводе, не существует, не является подобием иллюзии.


Ну да.
Просто До путает (не различает) ложное и иллюзорное.

----------


## Нико

> Выводы бывают ложные и истинные. И тот и другой существуют, являются относительной истиной, подобны иллюзии. То, что выводится в ложном выводе, не существует, не является подобием иллюзии.


А с какой стати ложный вывод (рога зайца) -- вдруг становится относительной истиной?

----------


## Dron

> Совсем не так.
> Относительная истина утверждется на основании сосвкупности признаков.
> С т.зрения абс. истины признаков нет,


Относительная истина утверждается на основании совокупности признаков. Такое ее утверждение истинно. Это утверждение существует, является относительной истиной.
Абсолютных признаков нет. И это утверждение истинно. Это утверждение существует, является относительной истиной.

("с точки зрения абсолютной истины" такое же выражение-паразит, как и "абсолютный уровень")

----------


## Dron

> А с какой стати ложный вывод (рога зайца) -- вдруг становится относительной истиной?


здесь путаем самосущий вывод и ложный. Первого нет, ни ложного, ни истинного. Ложный вывод есть (не путать с объектом вывода). Это вид ума. Если бы его не было, то не было бы ложных воззрений.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Абсолютных признаков нет. И это утверждение истинно.


Истинно, но иллюзорно.
Точнее, "подобно иллюзии".

Как мерцающие звезды и пламя свечи,
Как иллюзии, капли росы, пузыри на воде,
Как сны, сверкание молнии, как облака –
Так воспринимайте все составные дхармы.

----------


## Dron

> Истинно, но иллюзорно.
> Точнее, "подобно иллюзии".
> 
> Как мерцающие звезды и пламя свечи,
> Как иллюзии, капли росы, пузыри на воде,
> Как сны, сверкание молнии, как облака –
> Так воспринимайте все составные дхармы.


стопудоф. см пост 171

----------


## Нико

> здесь путаем самосущий вывод и ложный. Первого нет, ни ложного, ни истинного. Ложный вывод есть (не путать с объектом вывода). Это вид ума. Если бы его не было, то не было бы ложных воззрений.


Ложный вывод о наличии у зайца рогов -- относительная истина?

----------


## Dron

> Ложный вывод о наличии у зайца рогов -- относительная истина?


ложный вывод существует или нет?
Существует.
Существует абсолютно или относительно?
Относительно.
"Существующее относительно" синоним "относительной истины". Основа для наименования одна.

----------

Сергей Хос (04.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> ложный вывод существует или нет?
> Существует.
> Существует абсолютно или относительно?
> Относительно.
> "Существующее относительно" синоним "относительной истины". Основа для наименования одна.


Как Вы прям уверенно говорите....

Если рассуждать с точи зрения прасангики, ложные выводы и рога зайца не выдерживают никакой критики.

Есть три критерия существования "относительной истины".

1) общепринятость феномена в сознании обывтелей мира. Ни ложный вывод о рогах зайца, ни сами рога зайца не являются этим общепринятым понятием.
2) непротиворечие относительному анализу. Здесь тоже наблюдаем противоречие.
3) непротиворечие абсолютному анализу. Если ложного вывода о рогах зайца и самих этих рогов не существует, значит, нет и объекта пустоты.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А цитату, плиз, где я "обзывалась"? Вообще не имею такой привычки, если честно. Вы -- хороший человек, Юй Кан.  Только очень мнительный.


Приедьте в гости -- и убедитесь, насколько я мнительный. : )
С друзьями моими поговорите, с женой, с дочкой, наконец...

Ну не выдумывайте хотя бы этого, плиз... %)
Одним заблуждением хотя бы на мой счёт меньше будет. : )

----------


## Нико

> Приедьте в гости -- и убедитесь, насколько я мнительный. : )
> С друзьями моими поговорите, с женой, с дочкой, наконец...
> 
> Ну не выдумывайте хотя бы этого, плиз... %)
> Одним заблуждением хотя бы на мой счёт меньше будет. : )


Я говорю о том, что читаю на форуме. Вы очень придираетесь к словам, обращённым в свой адрес. Но это не недостаток в моих глазах, просто затрудняет общение, и всё. Опять же: "разговорчики в строю!" Сейчас придёт строгий Топпер и всех накажет.

----------


## Dron

> Как Вы прям уверенно говорите....


я знаю, спасибо




> Если рассуждать с точи зрения прасангики, ложные выводы и роги зайца не выдерживают никакой критики.


да, только по-разному "не выдерживают".




> Есть три критерия существования "относительной истины".


да, давайте пробежимся.




> 1) общепринятость феномена в сознании обывтелей мира. Ни ложный вывод о рогах зайца, ни сами рога зайца не являются этим общепринятым понятием.


рога зайца не воспринимаются обывателем. Их нет. На этом основании познается ложность вывода о рогах зайца. Вывод есть.



> 2) непротиворечие относительному анализу. Здесь тоже наблюдаем противоречие.


не наблюдаем



> 3) непротиворечие абсолютному анализу. Если ложного вывода о рогах зайца и самих этих рогов не существует, значит, нет и объекта пустоты.


               Ложного вывода как абсолютной истины нет.
 Пустоты ложного вывода как абсолютной истины нет.

              Рогов зайца нет ни как относительной, ни как абсолютной истины. Пустоты рогов зайца нет ни как относительной, ни как абсолютной истины.

----------

Сергей Хос (04.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если рассуждать с точи зрения прасангики, ложные выводы и рога зайца не выдерживают никакой критики.


Ложные выводы и "рога зайца" относятся к отн. истине в том смысле, что *как суждения они могут быть объектом рассмотрения*.

----------


## Нико

> рога зайца не воспринимаются обывателем. Их нет. На этом основании познается ложность вывода о рогах зайца. Вывод есть.



Так мы про относительную истину толкуем, или про что? Вы, что, падающие волоски, котрые Вам мерещатся, или желтый снег вместо белого тоже отнесёте к категории относительной истины? Или свои сны и галлюцинации? Только на основании того, что Вы это воспринимаете?

Это не воззрение прасангики.

----------


## Нико

> Ложные выводы и "рога зайца" относятся к отн. истине в том смысле, что как суждения они могут быть объектом рассмотрения.


Суждениями и объектами рассмотрения может быть много чего, но, если это не отвечает трем вышеперечисленным критериям, это нельзя отнести к относительной истине, ей-богу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так мы про относительную истину толкуем, или про что? Вы, что, падающие волоски, котрые Вам мерещатся, или желтый снег вместо белого тоже отнесёте к категории относительной истины? Или свои сны и галлюцинации? Только на основании того, что Вы это воспринимаете?
> Это не воззрение прасангики.


Здрасьте вам! Сама ж переводила:

…поскольку, к примеру, отражение лица в зеркале не является истинным лицом с точки зрения относительного [познания] образованного обывателя, *применительно к нему* оно  не является относительной истиной.* Тем не менее, поскольку это объект, обнаруживаемый [сознанием], воспринимающим ложный объект познания – обманчивый объект -- он считается относительной истиной.*

поскольку *в [нашей] собственной системе мадхьямика* не стоит вопрос о различении восприятия обладающей неведением личностью 1) отражений в зеркале и пр. и 2) синего цвета и пр. по принципу достоверности или ошибочности [воспринимающих это видов сознания] в отношении являющегося им объекта, то в ней *не проводится деление относительных объектов на реальные и нереальные*.

Переводила-переводила, да и позабыла. Вот оно как быват.

----------


## Нико

> Здрасьте вам! Сама ж переводила:
> 
> …поскольку, к примеру, отражение лица в зеркале не является истинным лицом с точки зрения относительного [познания] образованного обывателя, *применительно к нему* оно  не является относительной истиной.* Тем не менее, поскольку это объект, обнаруживаемый [сознанием], воспринимающим ложный объект познания – обманчивый объект -- он считается относительной истиной.*
> 
> поскольку в [нашей] собственной системе мадхьямика не стоит вопрос о различении восприятия обладающей неведением личностью 1) отражений в зеркале и пр. и 2) синего цвета и пр. по принципу достоверности или ошибочности [воспринимающих это видов сознания] в отношении являющегося им объекта, то *в ней не проводится деление относительных объектов на реальные и нереальные*.
> 
> Переводила-переводила, да и позабыла. Вот оно как быват.



А ты там дальше почитай.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ты там дальше почитай.


В контексте данного обсуждения этого достаточно.

----------


## Dron

> Так мы про относительную истину толкуем, или про что? Вы, что, падающие волоски, котрые Вам мерещатся, или желтый снег вместо белого тоже отнесёте к категории относительной истины? Или свои сны и галлюцинации? Только на основании того, что Вы это воспринимаете?
> 
> Это не воззрение прасангики.


волоски, желтизна снега, сон и галлюцинация не *воспринимаются*, как вы предлагаете считать, они *кажутся*.
Поэтому не являются относительной истиной.

----------


## Dron

> Ложные выводы и "рога зайца" относятся к отн. истине в том смысле, что *как суждения они могут быть объектом рассмотрения*.


Рога зайца не относятся к относительной истины ни в каком смысле. Ложные выводы относятся.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> волоски, желтизна снега, сон и галлюцинация не *воспринимаются*, как вы предлагаете считать, они *кажутся*.
> Поэтому не являются относительной истиной.


...с точки зрения относительного [познания] образованного обывателя и применительно к нему...
уточняет Дже Цонкапа.

----------


## Dron

> ...с точки зрения относительного [познания] образованного обывателя и применительно к нему...
> уточняет Дже Цонкапа.


этот вы уточняете. Все это и так следует из термина "относительная истина."

----------


## Сергей Хос

> этот вы уточняете.


Я цитирую Цонкапу. Почти дословно, насколько это возможно в переводе.
Но сказать "Ложные выводы относятся к объектам отн. истины", как Вы говорите - это верно, ИМХО.
Относятся в том смысле, что могут быть объектом рассмотрения.
Главное - не принимать их "за чистую монету". А рассматривать - сколько угодно. Хоть ложные выводы, хоть отражения, хоть "рога осла" - все это будут объекты отн. истины при их концептуальном рассмотрении.

----------


## Dron

> Я цитирую Цонкапу. Почти дословно, насколько это возможно в переводе.


цитируете Цонкапу. Но мнение, что эта цитата "уточняет" - ваше, не Цонкапы.



> Но сказать "Ложные выводы относятся к объектам отн. истины", как Вы говорите - это верно, ИМХО.
> Относятся в том смысле, что могут быть объектом рассмотрения.


нет, не в этом смысле. Основа для названия "ложные умозаключения" - определенные состояния ума, которые существуют. 




> Главное - не принимать их "за чистую монету". А рассматривать - сколько угодно. Хоть ложные выводы, хоть отражения, хоть "рога осла" - все это будут объекты отн. истины при их концептуальном рассмотрении.


Рога осла не будут относительной истиной. Нет основы для наименования "рога осла".

----------


## Нико

А самобытие, которое мерещится, -- тоже относительная истина? Ведь сказано, что его никогда не было, нет и не будет. Хотя мы все время его рассматриваем...

----------


## До

> Вы сейчас не об абсолютной истине толкуете.


О ней, родной.



> Силлогизмы -- силлогизмами, а абсолютная истина -- это всегда пустота от самобытия дыма, огня, силлогизмов и прочего.


"Пустота от силлогизмов" - что-то тут с объектом отрицания.




> Выводы бывают ложные и истинные. И тот и другой существуют, являются относительной истиной, подобны иллюзии. То, что выводится в ложном выводе, не существует, не является подобием иллюзии.


А почему логика, которой делаются выводы (точнее, которая связывает понятия) - относительная истина?
Почему причинность относительная истина?

Пустота ведь как раз и понимается как причинность. А у вас, это относительная истина…




> Просто До путает (не различает) ложное и иллюзорное.


Иллюзорное, следовательно ложное. Но не наоборот. В чем ложность иллюзорного? В том, что оно принимается за то, чем не является.


А вот ещё интересно. Для прасангиков _основа для наименования_ и наименование связаны каким видом связи - логическая, причинная, ещё какая-то?

----------


## Нико

> А вот ещё интересно. Для прасангиков _основа для наименования_ и наименование связаны каким видом связи - логическая, причинная, ещё какая-то?


Это взаимозависимость, называемая "зависимость от  обозначения мыслью". Вряд ли стало яснее, да? 

Кстати, пустота в прасангике понимается далеко не только как причинность, а в основном -- как взаимозависимость.

----------


## Dron

> А самобытие, которое мерещится, -- тоже относительная истина? Ведь сказано, что его никогда не было, нет и не будет. Хотя мы все время его рассматриваем...


вы сами отвечаете на свой вопрос. Какая может быть относительная истина, если *мерещится*? Ну, и, конечно, мы не *рассматриваем* самобытие. По той же причине.

----------


## До

> Это взаимозависимость, называемая "зависимость от  обозначения мыслью". Вряд ли стало яснее, да?


1. По крайней мере признается особый вид связи раз для него есть название.
2. Она не логическая и не причинная.




> Кстати, пустота в прасангике понимается далеко не только как причинность, а в основном -- как взаимозависимость.


Ну, я и имел ввиду "взаимозависимость", когда говорил причинность.

----------


## Dron

> А вот ещё интересно. Для прасангиков _основа для наименования_ и наименование связаны каким видом связи - логическая, причинная, ещё какая-то?


Основа известна в миру под таким-то именем, и все.

----------


## Нико

> вы сами отвечаете на свой вопрос. Какая может быть относительная истина, если *мерещится*? Ну, и, конечно, мы не *рассматриваем* самобытие. По той же причине.


Ну, тут было сказано, что волоски при катаракте и все прочие глюки -- относительная истина. А самобытие мы не рассматриваем, мы просто везде его видим и в него верим.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> цитируете Цонкапу. Но мнение, что эта цитата "уточняет" - ваше, не Цонкапы.


Вы пока что не привели другого толкования этих слов, которое раскрывало бы "истинный замысел" Римпоче.



> Рога осла не будут относительной истиной. Нет основы для наименования "рога осла".


По мнению Цонкапы, все без исключения объекты познания входят в две истины. Третьей категории, к которой мог бы относиться такой концепт, как "рога осла", просто не существует.

----------


## До

> Основа известна в миру под таким-то именем, и все.


Тогда интересно - анализ по сути является лишь припоминанием известных в миру названий?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> 1. По крайней мере признается особый вид связи раз для него есть название.
> 2. Она не логическая и не причинная.


Я бы сказала, что она бытовая, но и причинная тоже. Потому что, если нет основы, нет причины как-то что-то называть.  




> Ну, я и имел ввиду "взаимозависимость", когда говорил причинность


Теперь понятна Ваша мысль  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> По мнению Цонкапы, все без исключения объекты познания входят в две истины. Третьей категории, к которой мог бы относиться такой концепт, как "рога осла", просто не существует.


А рога осла -- объект познания, что ли? По-моему, это не феномен.

----------


## Dron

> Ну, тут было сказано, что волоски при катаракте и все прочие глюки -- относительная истина..


нет, как и рога осла



> А самобытие мы не рассматриваем, мы просто везде его видим


нет не видим.Если бы *видели*, самобытие было бы относительной истиной.



> и в него верим.


это да

----------


## Нико

> Тогда интересно - анализ по сути является лишь припоминанием известных в миру названий?


Смотря какой анализ. Если это анализ относительной достоверности -- то да. Если анализ абсолютной достоверности -- то нет.

----------


## Нико

> нет не видим.Если бы *видели*, самобытие было бы относительной истиной.



ВОт какой у Вас интересный расклад получается. Т.е. самобытие мы не видим, так? Но верим в него почему-то.

И второе: все, что мы видим, является относительной истиной? Сами себе противоречите. Иные ведь и рога у осла увидеть могут...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я говорю о том, что читаю на форуме. Вы очень придираетесь к словам, обращённым в свой адрес.


К словам -- не только в свой адрес, а во-об-ще. Объяснял ведь уже...

Добавлю: более 20 лет работы со словом в самых разных жанрах дают себя знать. И не думаю, что это неблагое знание. : )
Хотя понимаю, что многим некомфортно общаться с человеком, более "искушённым в словах", чем собеседник, и потому легко "ловящем на слове".
Ну, и меня очень позабавила ещё и Ваша просьба общаться с Вами на русском. А ведь буквально накануне проблемы с простым русским слово "заурядный" были не у меня. : )
Если же пост удалили -- значит, туда ему и дорога. О чём сожалеть? : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А рога осла -- объект познания, что ли? По-моему, это не феномен.


Раз мы об ем стока говорим, стал быть объект.
Умозрительный.

----------


## Dron

> Вы пока что не привели другого толкования этих слов, которое раскрывало бы "истинный замысел" Римпоче..


как у скомпонованного вами может быть замысел Римпоче? Вы считаете, что цитата необходима, я считаю, что нет, т.к. цитированное подразумевалось.




> По мнению Цонкапы, все без исключения объекты познания входят в две истины. Третьей категории, к которой мог бы относиться такой концепт, как "рога осла", просто не существует.


да, вот именно, поэтому рогов осла просто не существует.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> К словам -- не только в свой адрес, а во-об-ще. Объяснял ведь уже...


Что-то я про "вообще" не заметила.





> Добавлю: более 20 лет работы со словом в самых разных жанрах дают себя знать. И не думаю, что это неблагое знание. : )


Так честь Вам и почет. Вы и правда хорошо переводите. 




> Хотя понимаю, что многим некомфортно общаться с человеком, более "искушённым в словах", чем собеседник, и потому легко "ловящем на слове".


Ну, а это зачем было сказано? Мы тут не боремся же на шпагах.





> Ну, и меня очень позабавила ещё и Ваша просьба общаться с Вами на русском. А ведь буквально накануне проблемы с простым русским слово "заурядный" были не у меня. : )


Это Вы не так поняли. Просто в тантре уже давно принято использовать термин "обыденное" восприятие, а не "заурядное". У меня-то проблем с этим словом нет.

Я просто не знаток санскрита, в отличие от Вас, поэтому, когда Вы со мной общаетесь, все же переводите санскитские термины на русский. Окей?

----------


## Dron

> ВОт какой у Вас интересный расклад получается. Т.е. самобытие мы не видим, так? Но верим в него почему-то.


нет не видим. Оно  "*кажется*".
Еще раз, если вы *видите* самобытие, значит, оно - относительная истина.




> И второе: все, что мы видим, является относительной истиной?


да, все что видим, основа для названия "относительная истина". 



> Сами себе противоречите.Иные ведь и рога у осла увидеть могут...


нет, никто не может *видеть* рога осла. Рога осла могут *мерещиться*.
Вы забываете применять второй критерий отн. истины - непротиворечие веронму познанию другого. Если кто-то *говорит*, что *видел* рога осла, это не делает рога осла существующими, и не было относительной истины *видения*.

----------


## Нико

> Раз мы об ем стока говорим, стал быть объект.
> Умозрительный.


Феномен -- это все же нечто существующее. Опять же, про упомянутые мной три характеристики относительно существующих вещей...

----------


## Нико

> нет не видим. Оно  "*кажется*".
> Еще раз, если вы *видите* самобытие, значит, оно - относительная истина.
> 
> 
> 
> да, все что видим, основа для названия "относительная истина". 
> 
> нет, никто не может *видеть* рога осла. Рога осла могут *мерещиться*.
> Вы забываете применять второй критерий отн. истины - непротиворечие веронму познанию другого. Если кто-то *говорит*, что *видел* рога осла, это не делает рога осла существующими, и не было относительной истины *видения*.


А как насчет постулата прасангиков о том, что даже наше зрительное восприятие ложно? Т.е. оно видит самобытие, и в этом случае "видимое" и "кажимое" становятся синонимами.

----------


## Dron

> Тогда интересно - анализ по сути является лишь припоминанием известных в миру названий?


относительное познание - да, является.
анализ абсолютного является моделированием и выведением следствий.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что-то я про "вообще" не заметила.


Да ну? Сколько раз спорил по словам даже лично с Нико (да хоть в этом треде), а она и не заметила... %)



> Так честь Вам и почет. Вы и правда хорошо переводите.


Спасибо на добром, токмо не надо мне этого... Лучше просто читайте и сообщайте об ошибках и опечатках.
Но Ланкаватару пока лучше не трогайте. Взялся её заново вычитывать и править, забросив остальное (кроме БФ), за что спасибо Вам, До и Сергею Хосу. : )



> Ну, а это зачем было сказано? Мы тут не боремся же на шпагах.


На шпагах вообще не борются... %)
Но если не поняли, то и ладно. : )



> Это Вы не так поняли. Просто в тантре уже давно принято использовать термин "обыденное" восприятие, а не "заурядное". У меня-то проблем с этим словом нет.


В русском языке эти два слова просто синонимы, безотносительно переводов, тантры или чего ещё... Да и слово это -- не критичное для понимания текста, т.к. оно не термин, а всего лишь прилагательное, понятное для простого русскоязычного человека в любой из синонимичных форм.



> Я просто не знаток санскрита, в отличие от Вас, поэтому, когда Вы со мной общаетесь, все же переводите санскитские термины на русский. Окей?


ОК, конечно. Теперь -- понятно. : )

----------


## Нико

> Да ну? Сколько раз спорил по словам даже лично с Нико (да хоть в этом треде), а она и не заметила... %)


Не зметила, извините.



> Спасибо на добром, токмо не надо мне этого... Лучше просто читайте и сообщайте об ошибках и опечатках.
> Только Ланкаватару пока лучше не трогайте. Взялся её заново вычитывать и править, забросив остальное, за что спасибо Вам, До и Хосу. : )


Хорошо, когда время будет.





> На шпагах вообще не борются... %)


А что делают? Дерутся?




> В русском языке эти два слова просто синонимы, безотносительно переводов, тантры или чего ещё... Да и слово это -- не критичное для понимания текста, т.к. оно не термин, а всего лишь прилагательное, понятное для простого русскоязычного человека в любой из синонимичных форм.


Я понимаю. Но есть устоявшиеся варианты перевода неких терминов, даже прилагательных, и посему "заурядное" в этом контексте вряд ли подойдёт. Синонимы или не синонимы... Мне вспоминается, как один корректор поправила в переводе моего друга парамиту "радостного усилия" на "приятное усилие". Вот смеху-то было...

----------


## Dron

> А как насчет постулата прасангиков о том, что даже наше зрительное восприятие ложно? Т.е. оно видит самобытие, и в этом случае "видимое" и "кажимое" становятся синонимами.


зрительному восприятию является "кажимость самобытия", а не самобытие. Самобытие нельзя видеть, потому что его нет.
Не синонимы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Феномен -- это все же нечто существующее. Опять же, про упомянутые мной три характеристики относительно существующих вещей...


А отражение в зеркале является объектом относительной истины?

----------


## Dron

> В русском языке эти два слова просто синонимы, безотносительно переводов, тантры или чего ещё... Да и слово это -- не критичное для понимания текста, т.к. оно не термин, а всего лишь прилагательное, понятное для простого русскоязычного человека в любой из синонимичных форм.


это не синонимы. Человек может быть незаурядным - иметь заслуги в области искусства, науки, спорта но его восприятие будет обыденным, т.к. в потоке его сознания не будет понимания пустотности. 
Обыденное восприятие противопоставлено восприятию арьи.

----------


## Нико

> А отражение в зеркале является объектом относительной истины?


Является, это феномен все-таки. Объект познания. Рога же зайца или осла -- нечто в принципе невоспринимаемое.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не зметила, извините.


Да вот хоть прямо здесь:



> А что делают? Дерутся?


Не, и не дерут-ся/себя : ), а фехтуют.

----------


## Нико

> зрительному восприятию является "кажимость самобытия", а не самобытие. Самобытие нельзя видеть, потому что его нет.
> Не синонимы.


Значит, нашему зрительному сознанию так же является и "кажимость" всех остальных вещей.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Является, это феномен все-таки. Объект познания. Рога же зайца или осла -- нечто в принципе невоспринимаемое.


То есть зрителный нереальный объект познания - отражение ли, мираж ли, - это мы понимаем. Это, дескать, феномен. А ежели видеть такой же нереальный объект, но только умом - это, типа, другое дело?
А в чем же разница-то?
Такой же феномен, как и мираж, только в сфере ментального восприятия.

----------


## Нико

> Да вот хоть прямо здесь:
> 
> Не, и не дерут-ся/себя : ), а фехтуют.


А, по-моему, "драться" тоже можно сказать. Не "бороться", конечно, тут я соврала.

----------


## Нико

> То есть зрителный нереальный объект познания - отражение ли, мираж ли, - это мы понимаем. Это, дескать, феномен. А ежели видеть такой же нереальный объект, но только умом - это, типа, другое дело?
> А в чем же разница-то?
> Такой же феномен, как и мираж, только в сфере ментального восприятия.


Опять же, три характеристики, начиная с общепринятости в условном сознании обывателей.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опять же, три характеристики, начиная с общепринятости в условном сознании обывателей.


Так они же в равной мере относятся и к миражу, и к отражению, и к рогам.
Почему же мираж и отражение - отн. истина, а рога - нет?
В чем разница?

----------


## Нико

> Так они же в равной мере относятся и к миражу, и к отражению, и к рогам.
> Почему же мираж и отражение - отн. истина, а рога - нет?
> В чем разница?


У обывателей нет такого понятия. Например, зеленое солнце можно себе представить, но оно от этого не станет относительной истиной.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У обывателей нет такого понятия. Например, зеленое солнце можно себе представить, но оно от этого не станет относительной истиной.


Все равно не понял. В чем разница между миражом и рогами? Только в том, что одно видится глазами, а другое - умом? Так ведь и то и другое - индрия, в этом смысле разницы между ними нет.

----------


## До

Вот ещё есть книга по теме: _The Buddhist Theory of Self-Cognition_. Zhihua Yao.




> Если нама _испытывает_, а ведана - нама, то отсюда следует, что ведана _испытывает_, а не _испытывается_.


Какая разница ведана испытывает или испытывается.




> Да, здесь вы правы, но это  не имеет отношения к "вне"/"внутри" ума, о чем шла речь. Первое имеет отношение к телу, второе имеет отношение к "свое"/"чужое" (что имеет относительный смысл) и тоже к телу, т.к. Будда говорит, что чувство, ведана возникает в теле.


Чувство возникает в теле, но воспринимает его мано-виджняна?

Хотя мано-виджняна может воспринимать только свой объект. А чувство испытывается даже не являясь объектом.




> При контакте тела возникает приятное или неприятное телесное чувство, но познается оно (чувство) умом, через мано-винняну, а не осязанием.


Ну зачем вы так пишете... Как будто я утверждал, что ведана объект телесного чувства. Как раз наоборот.




> Так же как, когда вы чувствуете что-то осязательное телом (кайя-винняна), у вас может возникнуть распознавание (сання). Но познать эту санню вы можете умом, а не осязанием.


Речь не идет о направлении сознания на ведану как на объект, а о собственной функции веданы. Ощущаем (испытываем) мы её непосредственно или же нужно как-то направить на неё сознание (на прошлый момент сознания к примеру, как у некоторых школ).

Речь не о том, что четасики могут быть объектами сознания (арамманами). А о том, что они испытываются (что о них известно) без направления специфически на них сознания.




> Кстати, Тхера Нагасена говорит (ВМ, стр.102-103), что когда возникает зрительное сознание, то следом возникает и умное сознание (пер. А. Парибка, видимо имеется в виду чакку- и мано - винняна).


Это я знаю, но речь не об этом.

----------


## sergey

> Речь не идет о направлении сознания на ведану как на объект, а о собственной функции веданы. Ощущаем (испытываем) мы её непосредственно или же нужно как-то направить на неё сознание (на прошлый момент сознания к примеру, как у некоторых школ).
> 
> Речь не о том, что четасики могут быть объектами сознания (арамманами). А о том, что они испытываются (что о них известно) без направления специфически на них сознания.


Как может быть о чем-то известно, если не произошел познавательный акт? Чтобы о чем-то стало известно, должно возникнуть соответствующее сознание (не самый удачный перевод термина в данном случае наверное). При условии дхамм (веданы в данном случае, ведана-кхандха входит в дхамма-аятану) и ума (мано) возникает мано-винняна. Теперь мы знаем о возникшей ведане. До этого момента мы о ней не знаем. Обсуждение началось с примера о синем цвете и приятном чувстве от него. Зрение видит цвет, т.е. при условии видимого и глаза возникает зрительное сознание. Но зрением мы не слышим, не обоняем, ... не воспринимаем дхаммы. Зрением мы не можем узнать чувство.

Если предположить, что допустим возникает зрительное сознание (винняна), а возникающий при этом контакт, чувство и т.д. распознает мудрость, то и это неправильно, т.к. в Махаведалла сутте сказано, что то, что сознает сознание, то познает мудрость и наоборот, что познает мудрость, то сознает сознание:



> "Discernment & consciousness are conjoined, friend, not disjoined. It's not possible, having separated them one from the other, to delineate the difference between them. For what one discerns, that one cognizes. What one cognizes, that one discerns.


Т.е. все равно, чтобы мудрость (пання) познала возникшее чувство, его также должно сознать сознание.

----------


## До

> Как может быть о чем-то известно, если не произошел познавательный акт?


В общем смысле _познавательный акт_ произошел, но он не ограничен одними лишь объектами.




> Чтобы о чем-то стало известно, должно возникнуть соответствующее сознание (не самый удачный перевод термина в данном случае наверное).


Непойму как можно _испытывать_ телесное страдание, но об нём _неизвестно_.

Контакт с объектом уже произошел, объект неблагой плод, и неблагой контакт, например шип с пальцем, при этом есть духкха-ведана, боль. Хоть объектам и является шип, все равно сознанию (объекту) сопуствует болезненная ведана (у неё тот-же объект).




> При условии дхамм (веданы в данном случае, ведана-кхандха входит в дхамма-аятану) и ума (мано) возникает мано-винняна. Теперь мы знаем о возникшей ведане. До этого момента мы о ней не знаем.


Согласно догме, ведана уже _есть_ в момент контакта тела и плохого объекта (шипа), ведана, это чувство, _следовательно_ она уже чувствуется (испытывается), без всяких ментальных виннян.




> Обсуждение началось с примера о синем цвете и приятном чувстве от него. Зрение видит цвет, т.е. при условии видимого и глаза возникает зрительное сознание. Но зрением мы не слышим, не обоняем, ... не воспринимаем дхаммы. *Зрением мы не можем узнать чувство*.


Чувство чувствуем чувством. У зрения оно, кстати, _нейтральное_. (Поэтому, может быть, и кажется, что его нет.)




> Если предположить, что допустим возникает зрительное сознание (винняна), а возникающий при этом контакт, чувство и т.д. распознает мудрость, то и это неправильно, т.к. в Махаведалла сутте сказано, что то, что сознает сознание, то познает мудрость и наоборот, что познает мудрость, то сознает сознание: ... Т.е. все равно, чтобы мудрость (пання) познала возникшее чувство, его также должно сознать сознание.


Но речь не о мудрости, у глупых тоже ведь есть ведана (боль и т.п.)

----------


## sergey

> Какая разница ведана _испытывает_ или _испытывается_.


Такая же, как разница между "солнце _освещает_ улицу" и "улица _освещается_ солнцем" или например "хулиганы _избивают_ прохожих" и "прохожие _избиваются_ хулиганами".
В первом случае речь идет о действии чего-то, в случае с веданой можно сказать функции, во втором - о том, что делается или может быть сделано по отношению к этому чему-то.

----------


## Zom

> Чувство чувствуем чувством. У зрения оно, кстати, нейтральное. (Поэтому, может быть, и кажется, что его нет.)


Это момент интересный. Почему не может быть приятной веданы от зрительного контакта? По-моему такое вполне возможно. Видение красивых форм например (а вот насчёт того что нейтральную ведану крайне трудно распознать - с этим согласен -)

----------


## sergey

> В общем смысле _познавательный акт_ произошел, но он не ограничен одними лишь объектами.


Какой именно познавательный акт произошел? При условии глаза и видимого возникает зрительное сознание.  (Cakkhuñca paṭicca rūpe ca uppajjati cakkhuviññāṇaṃ). Сознание познает, сознает (винняна виджанати) - мы увидели синее. В результате контакта возникли ведана, сання и т.д.




> Согласно догме, ведана уже _есть_ в момент контакта тела и плохого объекта (шипа), ведана, это чувство, _следовательно_ она уже чувствуется (испытывается), без всяких ментальных виннян.


Согласно учению Будды, ведана возникает при условии контакта - это верно. Ведана - это просто умственный фактор, просто дхамма, Будда сравнивает её в сутте, ссылку на которую я давал, с ветрами. Как в небе дуют разные ветры с юга, севера и т.д., нежные, грубые и т.д., так и в теле возникают различные чувства (ведана). Но для того, чтобы быть познаны, они должны быть познаны. При условии ума и дхамм возникает познание по каналу ума (manañca paṭicca dhamme ca uppajjati manoviññāṇaṃ).




> Чувство чувствуем чувством.


Чувство - это просто дхамма, она возникает при определенных условиях (контакте) - приятность или боль или нейтральное.

Следом за зрительным сознанием возникает сознание ума, таким образом возникшая ведана познается. Я так понимаю. 




> Но речь не о мудрости, у глупых тоже ведь есть ведана (боль и т.п.)


Я привел рассуждение о мудрости, чтобы попробовать найти какую-то обходную возможность для вашего тезиса о возможности знать не познавая. И привел аргументы, что и через мудрость так не получается.

----------


## Zom

Кстати, из той же Махаведаллы:




> «Чувство, восприятие, сознание, друг: эти качества соединены, а не разъединены. Невозможно, отделив одно от другого, провести разницу между ними. Что человек чувствует, то он воспринимает. Что он воспринимает, то он познаёт».


Тут, если брать дословно, цепочка: чувство > восприятие > познание/осознание

----------


## sergey

> Это момент интересный. Почему не может быть приятной веданы от зрительного контакта? По-моему такое вполне возможно. Видение красивых форм например (а вот насчёт того что нейтральную ведану крайне трудно распознать - с этим согласен -)


Точно не знаю, откуда этот тезис - есть ли он в канонической абхидхамме, или появляется в комментариях. В суттах Будда многократно говорит о чувствах возникающих при всех шести видах контакта без такого ограничения.
Я лично, чтобы согласовать этот тезис с опытом и здравым смыслом, использую (для себя)) ) такое объяснение - мы видим глазами, но рождающееся при этом приятное чувство все равно чувствуем не "в глазу", )) а "в теле". Может быть это и корявое объяснение, но по крайней мере это по-моему согласуется с опытом.

----------


## Zom

> Я лично, чтобы согласовать этот тезис с опытом и здравым смыслом, использую (для себя)) ) такое объяснение - мы видим глазами, но рождающееся при этом приятное чувство все равно чувствуем не "в глазу", )) а "в теле".


Ну почему. Когда я вижу приятные формы, у меня может появиться ощущение приятного, причём без каких-то телесных ощущений. Также и со звуком. Я могу услышать приятный звук. 

Есть например сутта где Будда говорит о мирах, в которых возникают только приятные веданы через 6 чувств, либо только неприятные.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....135.than.html

----------


## sergey

Я написал о приятном чувстве от приятных форм. )

----------


## До

> Такая же, как разница между "солнце _освещает_ улицу" и "улица _освещается_ солнцем" или например "хулиганы _избивают_ прохожих" и "прохожие _избиваются_ хулиганами".


Разницы не вижу.




> Это момент интересный. Почему не может быть приятной веданы от зрительного контакта?


Согласно догме.




> Согласно учению Будды, ведана возникает при условии контакта - это верно. Ведана - это просто умственный фактор, просто дхамма, Будда сравнивает её в сутте, ссылку на которую я давал, с ветрами. Как в небе дуют разные ветры с юга, севера и т.д., нежные, грубые и т.д., так и в теле возникают различные чувства (ведана). Но для того, чтобы быть познаны, они должны быть познаны.


В сутте такого нет.




> Чувство - это просто дхамма, она возникает при определенных условиях (контакте) - приятность или боль или нейтральное.


Может быть больно, но об этом неизвестно?
Может быть больно, но об этом неизвестно?




> Я привел рассуждение о мудрости, чтобы попробовать найти какую-то обходную возможность для вашего тезиса о возможности знать не познавая.


Да она не нужна, чувство чувствуется, вот и всё. (Испытывается.)




> Ну почему. Когда я вижу приятные формы, у меня может появиться ощущение приятного, причём без каких-то телесных ощущений. Также и со звуком. Я могу услышать приятный звук.


Что-то не так с распознаванием. Принимаете ментальную ведану за зрительную или слуховую.

----------


## sergey

> Может быть больно, но об этом неизвестно?
> Может быть больно, но об этом неизвестно?


На эти вопросы я уже ответил несколько раз.




> Разницы не вижу.


Ну и ладно

----------


## До

> Может быть больно, но об этом неизвестно?
> 			
> 		
> 
> На эти вопросы я уже ответил несколько раз.


Вы прямо не ответили, но с ваших слов следует, что может быть больно, но об этом неизвестно. На мой взгляд, это противоречит учению.

Но, как говориться - ну и ладно.

----------


## До

> Самосознание устанавливается умозаключением или непосредственно?


Что это, расскажите.

----------


## До

Как мыслят _реалисты_ - у реалиста есть 1. объект, который *не* сознание; 2. сознание, которое *не* объект; 3. акт познания, в котором сознание(2) схватывает объект(1); 3. так как в одном акте только одно познание, то сознание себя не сознает - оно занято объектом.

У нереалиста же - объект, это и есть сознание. Сознание сознает себя тождественно тому, что сознание осознаёт объект. Нет абстрактных рассуждений вытекающих из введения лишних сущностей, так как просто напросто учтена природа сознания.

----------


## sergey

> Вы прямо не ответили, но с ваших слов следует, что может быть больно, но об этом неизвестно. На мой взгляд, это противоречит учению.


Нет, вы неправильно поняли. Я говорю, что о ведане становится известно в результате процесса познания (мано-винняна). Условием (патичча) такого сознания является ведана. Наоборот, если нет такого познания, то вы не можете говорить о ведане. 

Это - то же, что при любом сознании, например зрительном. Есть два рассмотрения - рассматривать формы вне процесса сознания (внутренне противоречивый) и вариант говорить,что "всё в уме". Будда говорит иначе: при условии глаза и форм возникает сознание. Не "формы появляются в сознании", а при условии глаза и форм возникает сознание. Более подробно это рассматривает досточт. Сарипутта в Махахаттхипадопама сутте.



> "Now if internally the eye is intact but externally forms do not come into range, nor is there a corresponding engagement, then there is no appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness. If internally the eye is intact and externally forms come into range, but there is no corresponding engagement, then there is no appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness. But when internally the eye is intact and externally forms come into range, and there is a corresponding engagement, then there is the appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness.
> 
> "The form of what has thus come into being is gathered under the form clinging-aggregate. The feeling of what has thus come into being is gathered under the feeling clinging-aggregate. The perception of what has thus come into being is gathered under the perception clinging-aggregate. The fabrications of what has thus come into being are gathered under the fabrication clinging-aggregate. The consciousness of what has thus come into being is gathered under the consciousness clinging-aggregate. One discerns, 'This, it seems, is how there is the gathering, meeting, & convergence of these five clinging-aggregates.


Т.е. кто-то мог бы сказать: ага, раз форма - условие возникновения сознания зрения, то речь идет о где-то существующих "вне сознания" формах. Но речь идет именно о тех формах, которые "thus come into being" - так возникают.
О тех формах, которые познаны в этом акте сознания, но при этом форма - предпосылка сознания.

Аналогично и с веданой, о познании которой идет речь. В той же сутте:




> "Now if internally the intellect is intact but externally ideas do not come into range, nor is there a corresponding engagement, then there is no appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness. If internally the intellect is intact and externally ideas come into range, but there is no corresponding engagement, then there is no appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness. But when internally the intellect is intact and externally ideas come into range, and there is a corresponding engagement, then there is the appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness.
> 
> "The form of what has thus come into being is gathered under the form clinging-aggregate. The feeling of what has thus come into being is gathered under the feeling clinging-aggregate. The perception of what has thus come into being is gathered under the perception clinging-aggregate. The fabrications of what has thus come into being are gathered under the fabrication clinging-aggregate. The consciousness of what has thus come into being is gathered under the consciousness clinging-aggregate. One discerns, 'This, it seems, is how there is the gathering, meeting, & convergence of these five clinging-aggregates.


Речь не идет о какой-то ведане, где-то каким-то образом существующей, без того, чтобы быть познанной. Но ум и  ведана - предпосылка умного сознания (мановинняна) в котором эта ведана познается.

----------


## До

> Вы прямо не ответили, но с ваших слов следует, что может быть больно, но об этом неизвестно. На мой взгляд, это противоречит учению.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Нет, вы неправильно поняли. Я говорю, что о ведане становится известно в результате процесса познания (мано-винняна). Условием (патичча) такого сознания является ведана. Наоборот, если нет такого познания, то вы не можете говорить о ведане.


Как я понял вашу версию событий - с _телесным сознанием_ возникает _телесная ведана_, которая потом, в следующий момент, познаётся _мано-винняной_. Таким образом _есть_ момент, когда уже возникла телесная ведана, но она еще не познана мано-винняной, о ней неизвестно.

Вы пытаетесь избежать такого (абсурдного) вывода утверждая, что о непознанной ведане нельзя говорить. Однако о такой ведане сказано - есть телесная ведана, возникающая одновременно с телесной винняной. От этого никуда не деться.

К тому-же вы не можете и _не сможете_ привести цитату, что веданы всегда познаются только последующей мано-винняной. (Говорю "всегда" специально, так как ведана _может_ быть объектом винняны (арамманой), но не _должна_ для того, чтоб чувствоваться.)


Тут другая тема:

_Можно ли говорить, что что-то в сознании?_

Я утверждаю, что можно. Например можно сказать об объекте, что он в сознании. То, что мной говорилось, что _ведана в сознании_, если понимать сознание _строго_ только как _способность иметь объект_, то стоило сказать тогда ведана в _познании_. Познание тогда всё умственное, что так или иначе познаётся. На буддийском языке это, допустим, _в сфере мано аятаны_. Подходит? Подходит. Чем буква "в"-то провинилась?




> Это - то же, что при любом сознании, например зрительном. Есть два рассмотрения - рассматривать формы вне процесса сознания (внутренне противоречивый) и вариант говорить,что "всё в уме". Будда говорит иначе: при условии глаза и форм возникает сознание. Не "формы появляются в сознании", а при условии глаза и форм возникает сознание.


Тут формы понимаются в разных смыслах. Сначала форма как внешний предмет (externally forms _come into range_), а затем форма как объект сознания (form of what has thus _come into being_).




> Т.е. кто-то мог бы сказать: ага, раз форма - условие возникновения сознания зрения, то речь идет о где-то существующих "вне сознания" формах. Но речь идет именно о тех формах, которые "thus come into being" - так возникают. О тех формах, которые познаны в этом акте сознания, но при этом форма - предпосылка сознания.


Так как форма в разных смыслах, то противоречия нет. Просто называется формой и внешний предмет и объект сознания.

----------


## sergey

> Тут формы понимаются в разных смыслах. Сначала форма как внешний предмет (externally forms _come into range_), а затем форма как объект сознания (form of what has thus _come into being_).
> 
> Так как форма в разных смыслах, то противоречия нет. Просто называется формой и внешний предмет и объект сознания.


А вы что, считаете, что есть 1 форма внешняя, а потом появляется вторая как некий предмет где-то ещё? (в сознании, как в некоем объеме видимо?).

Рассматриваем  процесс, когда мы что-то видим. Мы познаем формы. Поэтому формы - объект познания, сознания. Формы называют внешним, глаз - внутренним в данном случае. И то, и другое, кстати - рупа.

Сознание (винняна) - это процесс сознавания, узнавания, познавания. Вы не видели синего - т.е. не было сознания (чакку винняна). Вы увидели синее - это возникло сознание. При этом не возникло какое-то второе синее. Вы просто восприняли синее, то которое было. у вас возникло знание о нем. Этот процесс и есть чакку винняна. А синее как было одно,так и осталось.

Совершенно аналогично и с дхаммами, в частности с веданой. 

Поэтому вы называете абсурдным то, что говорится в сутте.




> ... утверждая, что о непознанной ведане нельзя говорить. Однако о такой ведане сказано - есть телесная ведана, возникающая одновременно с телесной винняной.


Наверное я не очень точно  и корректно высказался. Но здесь как раз сказать о ней можно, потому что она познана. Сейчас поздно, если соберусь, потом напишу подробнее, что я хотел сказать, когда написал "если нет такого познания, то вы не можете говорить о ведане".




> К тому-же вы не можете и не сможете привести цитату, что веданы всегда познаются только последующей мано-винняной.


Есть деление на 12 аятана - шесть пар восприятия. В каждой паре - то, что воспринимается и то, чем воспринимается.
Шестая - манас и дхаммы. Согласно Вибханге, ведана-кхандха входит в дхамма-аятану. Ведана воспринимается манасом. Возникает мано-винняна.

----------


## До

> Поэтому вы называете абсурдным то, что говорится в сутте.


Зачем вы так пишете? Я не называл абсурдом то, что говорится в сутте.




> А вы что, считаете, что есть 1 форма внешняя, а потом появляется вторая как некий предмет где-то ещё?


"Форма" ("rupa"), это слово которое может обозначать разное.
И внешний предмет, и объект сознания, и т.д.

Сказано ясно про одно "come into range", а про второе "of what has thus come into being". Или у вас объект сознания где-то был, а потом "came into range"?




> вторая как некий предмет где-то ещё


Объект сознания.




> (в сознании, как в некоем _объеме_ видимо?).


Причем тут _объемы_?




> Сознание (винняна) - это процесс сознавания, узнавания, познавания.


Причем тут узнавание? Узнавание, это _сання_, а не _винняна_.




> Вы не видели синего - т.е. не было сознания (чакку винняна). Вы увидели синее - это возникло сознание. При этом не возникло какое-то второе синее. Вы просто восприняли синее, то которое было. у вас возникло знание о нем. Этот процесс и есть чакку винняна. А синее как было одно,так и осталось.


Есть синий предмет, например небо. И есть мой поток сознания.
Я могу и не смотреть на синее, а оно есть (небо).
Затем, я посмотрел на синее небо и возникло сознание синего.
В моем потоке сознания возник объект синее.
Размножилось ли синее?




> Но здесь как раз сказать о ней можно, потому что она познана.


Где здесь?




> Есть деление на 12 аятана - шесть пар восприятия. В каждой паре - то, что воспринимается и то, чем воспринимается.
> Шестая - манас и дхаммы. Согласно Вибханге, ведана-кхандха входит в дхамма-аятану. Ведана воспринимается манасом. Возникает мано-винняна.


Ведана может восприниматься манасом, если вы захотите сделать её объектом сознания, а если не захотите, то она просто чувствуется.


Вот кстати Абхидхамматтха-сангаха, комментарий Нарада махатхеры:



> The cetasikas are mental phenomena that occur in immediate conjunction with citta or consciousness, and assist citta by *performing more specific tasks in the total act of cognition*. (стр. 76)


Четасики помогают процессу познания выполняя свои функции. Ведана - чувствует. Следовательно, чтобы чувствовать не надо ещё познавать ведану отдельно.




> (2) Feeling (vedanä): Feeling is the mental factor that *feels the object*: it is the affective mode in which the object is experienced. ...  Feeling is said to *have the characteristic of being felt* (vedayita). *Its function is experiencing*, or its function is to enjoy the desirable aspect of the object. Its *manifestation is the relishing* of the associated mental factors. Its proximate cause is tranquillity.6 Whereas the other mental factors experience the object only derivatively, feeling experiences it directly and fully. In this respect, the other factors are compared to a cook who prepares a dish for a king and only samples the food while preparing it, while feeling is compared to the king who enjoys the meal as much as he likes. (стр. 80)


Нигде не говорится, что нужно ещё познавать ведану отдельно.

----------


## sergey

> Сейчас поздно, если соберусь, потом напишу подробнее, что я хотел сказать, когда написал "если нет такого познания, то вы не можете говорить о ведане".


Когда я только начал заходить на БФ летом 2001 года, самым первым моим сообщением был ответ в теме, где ullu задала вопрос "Пахнет ли роза, когда её никто не нюхает?" (примерно так). Кроме прочего, я написал там о такой вещи: предметы, вещи даются, даны нам в восприятии. Это - "вещи для нас". Может возникнуть идея о том, как эти вещи существуют "сами по себе". Но в опыте нам даны только "вещи для нас". "Вещи в себе" принципиально непознаваемы, в познании всегда - вещь, как она дана в процессе познания.
Мы вообще не можем даже помыслить "вещь в себе", т.к. когда мы начинаем что-то мыслить, представлять например - это уже вещь, которая дается нашему уму в представлении в мышлении.
Т.е. _понятие_ "вещи в себе" внутренне противоречиво. 

Но это - формально и строго логически, это просто анализ того, как происходит познание.
Прагматически же есть такие ситуации, когда мы не воспринимаем что-то но полагаем, что оно существует, функционирует. Например пустили воду в ванну и ушли в другую комнату. Мы ожидаем, что через какое-то время ванна наполнится. И действительно, обычно, если не произошло чего-то, например перекрыли воду слесари, она наполняется. Мы можем даже не думать о ванне в это время, например забыть о ней, но она всё равно наполнится и вода потечет через край.
Здесь правда все равно мы воспринимаем и анализируем то, что дается нам в опыте. 
В общем, это все не новые рассуждения, кто изучал философию в ВУЗе, наверное слышал о Локке и Юме.

----------


## Shunja

Сознание - это самоосознание по сути. Ваше сознание не подтверждения ни чем иным как самосознанием. 
Если предположить что последующий момент сознания познаёт предыдущий, то этот предыдущий момент (кот. является причиной для последующего) уже не существует. Что собственно является противоречием. 
Если сознание не "самоосознаётся", т.е. не имеет знания о самом себе, то оно попросту не может осозновать что либо.
Как свет, который обнаруживает предмет "по факту бытия", так и сознание само себя обнаруживает. Самопроявление.

----------


## sergey

> "Форма" ("rupa"), это слово которое может обозначать разное. И внешний предмет, и объект сознания, и т.д.


Рупа - это или формы (видимое), или то,что относится к рупа-кхандхе, или собирательно рупа-кхандха.




> Есть синий предмет, например небо. И есть мой поток сознания.
> Я могу и не смотреть на синее, а оно есть (небо).
> Затем, я посмотрел на синее небо и возникло сознание синего.
> В моем потоке сознания возник объект синее.


Понятно, вы понимаете процесс сознания, как удвоение - было синее, а потом появилось еще какое-то синее (вы называете это "объект сознания"). У вас  - отдельно синее небо, отдельно - сознание, в котором есть еще одно синее небо. Не знаю, откуда это, может быть из естественнонаучного образования, где учат про мозг и т.п. Но в естественнонаучном описании нет сознания. Там есть фотоны, нервные клетки, возбуждения в синапсах, биохимические, электрические процессы и т.п. И всё. О феномене сознания мы знаем из внутрисубъективного опыта.
А что Будда говорит в суттах? При условии глаза и видимого возникает зрительное сознание. Соединение трех - контакт. Здесь не говорися о возникновении какого-то еще одного синего. Винняна - это восприятие, познание. Это просто то обстоятельство, что вы увидели синее. Есть синее, есть глаз, в результате восприятия вы узнали о синем. Теперь правда этот опыт можно вспомнить.
Я так понимаю. Когда мы гворим, что "что-то в сознании" это означает, что в этот (о котором идет речь) момент ум познает это что-то.
Кстати, если в естественнонаучном описании мысль - это процессы в голове, то в буддийском описании мысль можно направлять далеко и близко, можно "покрывать" ею (объемлить ею) всю вселенную и т.д.
AlexTheGreat приводил здесь цитату из сутты, где ум сравнивается с огнем, горят дрова - это "огонь дров", горит трава - это огонь травы или травяной огонь. Аналогично, говорит Будда и сознание - при условии глаза и форм возникает сознание, его рассматривают как зрительное сознание. При условии уха и звуков возникает сознание, его рассматривают как сознание слуха:



> On account of eye and forms arises consciousness, it's reckoned eye consciousness. On account of ear and sounds arises consciousness, it's reckoned ear consciousness.





> Причем тут узнавание? Узнавание, это _сання_, а не _винняна_.


Я не знаю адекватного перевода для слова винняна, поэтому привел несколько слов, близких по значению. Слово "узнавать" (узнавание") имеет два значения. Первое - узнать, признать что-то знакомое, например, встретил через 20 лет после школы одноклассника на улице, узнал его. В этом смысле узнавание соответствует сання. Второе значение - узнать что-то новое, получить какой-то новый опыт, новое знание. Например, никогда не ел киви, попробовал и теперь узнал вкус киви. Я думаю, что здесь узнал соответствует скорее винняна.





> Ведана может восприниматься манасом, если вы захотите сделать её объектом сознания, а если не захотите, то она просто чувствуется.


Вопрос темы - *осознание*: "Обладает ли сознание свойством самоосознания? " (вопрос Dondhup'а). Я считаю, что чтобы осознать что-то в мыслительном процессе, на этот процесс должно быть направлено восприятие (ум) и тогда произойдет винняна, а вместе с ней - сання и пання. Т.е. увидели синее, о чём мы все время говорим, а чтобы осознать и познать, что произошло, мы теперь должны направить ум на этот процесс и тогда возникшие дхаммы будут восприняты (винняна), осознаны, распознаны (сання), познаны (пання). Об этом и Сергей Хос написал: "сознает, только предшествующий момент, а не настоящий."





> Четасики помогают процессу познания выполняя свои функции. Ведана - чувствует. Следовательно, чтобы чувствовать не надо ещё познавать ведану отдельно.


Речь шла об *осознании* чувства. Вы писали "Классический пример - смотрим на синее, но одновременно мы способны осознавать, что оно приятно."
Кстати говоря, что значит ведана чувствует? Это значит, что когда вы воспринимаете что-то, например, как вы писали, видите синее, возникает приятное, неприятное или не-приятное-не-неприятное чувство, ведана. 

Я не знаю, как вы можете знать, есть ли ведана или её нет, если вы не направили на это ум и не познали это умом. Вот задайте себе вопрос: "есть ли у меня приятное чувство сейчас"? Как вы это проверите? (upd ---удален мой вариант ответа, чтобы вы сами могли ответить--)

Честно говоря, я думаю, что мне стоит взять паузу (или закончить обсуждение))) ). Аргументы повторяются из сообщения в сообщение.

P.S. На этот пост еще никто не отвечал, поэтому добавлю здесь. Увы, не всё удалось написать хорошо. Смотрю на написанное и думаю - вот здесь написано неудачно,возможно не совсем правильно, нужно было выразиться как-то иначе, здесь - не совсем понятно, к чему и т.д. Но эта наша дискуссия длится уже неделю, хотя не очень интенсивно, и меня она несколько отвлекает от ряда дел, которые надо сделать. Мне кажется, я понял вашу позицию, До.
Я, кстати, пробовал не раз проиграть ситуацию, так, как её описываете вы: смотрим на синее, чувствуем приятное, не направляя внимание на приятное всё равно его осознаем (или хотя бы просто чувствуем). Но раз за разом, когда пытаюсь смотреть и так, чтобы о чувстве мне было известно, ловлю себя на том, что ум уже направлен на приятное. Тут конечно сложные, быстрые процессы и вопросы наверное тонкие. 
Так что я пробую взять паузу или закончить обсуждение (почему пробую? - на какие-то реплики, если будут, м.б. отвечу :Smilie: ).

----------


## Dron

> Значит, нашему зрительному сознанию так же является и "кажимость" всех остальных вещей.


каких остальных вещей?
кажимость самобытия является всем шести сознаниям.

----------


## Dron

> Что это, расскажите.


как устанавливаете существование самосознания?

----------


## Dron

> Все равно не понял. В чем разница между миражом и рогами? Только в том, что одно видится глазами, а другое - умом? Так ведь и то и другое - индрия, в этом смысле разницы между ними нет.


у миража есть причины, у рогов нет, рогов не существует, как атмана, например

----------


## Dron

> Если предположить что последующий момент сознания познаёт предыдущий, то этот предыдущий момент (кот. является причиной для последующего) уже не существует.


Лучше предположите, что ментальному объекту *дается название* "предыдущий момент познания".

----------


## Dron

> Как свет, который обнаруживает предмет "по факту бытия", так и сознание само себя обнаруживает. Самопроявление.


как свет обнаруживает другое, так ум обнаруживает себя? Интересно.

----------


## Shunja

> Лучше предположите, что ментальному объекту *дается название* "предыдущий момент познания".


Вот именно что. Такого объекта не может существовать.

----------


## Shunja

> как свет обнаруживает другое, так ум обнаруживает себя? Интересно.


Я не об этом. А о том, что сознание и объект осознания являются конструктом. нет сознания - нет объекта. (образно выражаясь)

----------


## Dron

в МП не утверждается иных объектов, чем обозначений, данных основам.

----------


## Dron

> Я не об этом. А о том, что сознание и объект осознания являются конструктом. нет сознания - нет объекта. (образно выражаясь)


если нет познания , то нет объекта этого познания.
Про самосознание вы хотели, вероятно, написать, что ум самосознает себя, как свет *себя* освещает?
Так вот, свет себя не освещает. Нельзя осветить то, что не может быть скрыто.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.10.2010)

----------


## Shunja

> в МП не утверждается иных объектов, чем обозначений, данных основам.


Эти объекты не существуют.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Сознание не может быть объектом (не может быть объективировано) вероятно просто потому, что оно  целиком субъективно.

----------


## Shunja

> если нет познания , то нет объекта этого познания.
> Про самосознание вы хотели, вероятно, написать, что ум самосознает себя, как свет *себя* освещает?
> Так вот, свет себя не освещает. Нельзя осветить то, что не может быть скрыто.


Так объект познания есть лишь до тех пор пока есть субъект. Нет объекта - нет познания.
Так свет себя и не освещает. Я говорил в терминах"объект", который как заметил выше не существует.

----------


## Dron

> Эти объекты не существуют.


верно, не существуют, поэтому им и дается название "существуют", "объекты". Все по Праджняпарамита сутрам.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.10.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Так объект познания есть лишь до тех пор пока есть субъект. Нет объекта - нет познания.
> Так свет себя и не освещает. Я говорил в терминах"объект", который как заметил выше не существует.


да, со светом вы неудачно пример привели, согласен.

----------


## Dron

> Сознание не может быть объектом (не может быть объективировано) вероятно просто потому, что оно  целиком субъективно.


потому- что его нет

----------


## Dron

> Я не об этом. А о том, что сознание и объект осознания являются конструктом. нет сознания - нет объекта. (образно выражаясь)


сознание является конструктом? О самосознании тогда речи не может идти. Сознание -конструкт только в МП.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> потому- что его нет


потому что он пуст

----------


## Dron

> потому что он пуст


самосознающий ум не пуст, его нет.

----------

Нико (09.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Сознание не может быть объектом (не может быть объективировано) вероятно просто потому, что оно  целиком субъективно.


А как же быть с медитацией махамудры на сознание как на объект? Сам переводил... Забыл, что ли? И ещё есть ясный свет-объект, и ясный свет-субъект.

----------


## Dron

> А как же быть с медитацией махамудры на сознание как на объект? Сам переводил... Забыл, что ли? И ещё есть ясный свет-объект, и ясный свет-субъект.


эта вещь актуальна в схеме "обретение воззрения через медитацию". Т.е. надо подсобраться умом, чтобы понять, что объект этой медитации- не сознание.

----------


## Нико

> эта вещь актуальна в схеме "обретение воззрения через медитацию". Т.е. надо подсобраться умом, чтобы понять, что объект этой медитации- не сознание.


А что тогда есть этот объект, если не сознание? Ведь говорится же, что в махамудре объектом медитации является сознание. На последних учениях в Дхарамсале (сама переводила) Его Святейшество как раз об этом говорил. По его словам, объект медитации будет обнаружен тогда, когда, отбросив все мысли о прошлом и будущем, мы получим переживание чистой ясности и познающей способности ума.

----------


## Нико

И, к тому же, как еще можно обрести воззрение через медитацию? С помощью осознания природы ума (в тантре -- ясного света), мы направляем этот ум на постижение пустоты. Вот оно и обретение воззрения.

----------


## Dron

> А что тогда есть этот объект, если не сознание? Ведь говорится же, что в махамудре объектом медитации является сознание. На последних учениях в Дхарамсале (сама переводила) Его Святейшество как раз об этом говорил. По его словам, объект медитации будет обнаружен тогда, когда, отбросив все мысли о прошлом и будущем, мы получим переживание чистой ясности и познающей способности ума.


 в прасангике этот объект есть тонкая проекция ментального сознания, которой можно при необходимости дать название "ум", или "чистой ясности и познающей способности ума".
Все существует номинально, помните?

----------


## Karadur

> С помощью осознания природы ума (в тантре -- ясного света), мы направляем этот ум на постижение пустоты.


Ум в данной терминологии эквивалентен сознанию или нет?

----------


## Нико

> в прасангике этот объект есть тонкая проекция ментального сознания, которой можно при необходимости дать название "ум", или "чистой ясности и познающей способности ума".
> Все существует номинально, помните?


Я помню про номинальность. Но почему Вы называете ум "тонкой проекцией ментального сознания"? Тогда и медитацию на него следует назвать "тонкой проекцией медитации". И все превратится в читтаматру.

----------


## Нико

> Ум в данной терминологии эквивалентен сознанию или нет?


ИМХО, эквивалентен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> самосознающий ум не пуст, его нет.


У нас шла речь не о самосознающем уме, а просто об уме, о сознании.
Напомню:


Сообщение от Сергей Хос  
Сознание не может быть объектом (не может быть объективировано) вероятно просто потому, что оно целиком субъективно.
Dron
потому- что его нет
Хос  
потому что оно пусто (или ОН - ум)

В этой связи хочется напомнить цитату из Аштасахасрики, которую частенько приводит Далай-лама:
В уме нет самого ума
Потому что его природа — ясный свет.

Сколько я понимаю, это и означает, что ум не может быть объектом для саого себя.

К этому можно добавить еще высказывание Нагарджуны из Бодхичиттавивараны:
Ум - ни что иное как концептуальное обозначение.
Ничего не существует кроме этого обозначения.
Ощути его как обозначение - чистое и простое.
Даже само обозначение лишено врожденной реальности.
Победносные будды не открыли ее
Ни внутри, ни снаружи, ни посередине.
Ум со своей иллюзорной природой
Лишен цвета,  формы,  объективной  или  субъективной  сущности,
мужской, женской, или бесполой тождественности.
Ум по природе не имеет основы.
*Короче говоря, просветленные никогда не видели ума
И никогда не увидят его.
Так как ум лишен своей сущности,
Как они могут увидеть его?*

----------


## Dron

> И, к тому же, как еще можно обрести воззрение через медитацию? С помощью осознания природы ума (в тантре -- ясного света), мы направляем этот ум на постижение пустоты. Вот оно и обретение воззрения.


нет, сорри. Если "направляем ум на постижение пустоты", то имеем "ум, направленный на постижение пустоты", но не воззрение. 
Короче, воззрение надо сначала усвоить, а затем направлять на него тонкий ум.
Если воззрение не усваивается, используем концепции как костыли, типа "наблюдение ума".
Как вообще можно наблюдать ум, где ваша прасангика?

----------


## Нико

> У нас шла речь не о самосознающем уме, а просто об уме, о сознании.
> Напомню:
> 
> 
> Сообщение от Сергей Хос  
> Сознание не может быть объектом (не может быть объективировано) вероятно просто потому, что оно целиком субъективно.
> Dron
> потому- что его нет
> Хос  
> ...


Все эти цитаты требуют толкования.
Так как же все-таки с медитацией на ум в системе махамудры?

----------


## Нико

> нет, сорри. Если "направляем ум на постижение пустоты", то имеем "ум, направленный на постижение пустоты", но не воззрение. 
> Короче, воззрение надо сначала усвоить, а затем направлять на него тонкий ум.
> Если воззрение не усваивается, используем концепции как костыли, типа "наблюдение ума".
> Как вообще можно наблюдать ум, где ваша прасангика?


Сорри, Вам ведь известно, что есть два способа: обретение воззрения через медитацию, и обретение медитации через воззрение. Последний -- для продвинутых. А первый -- тоже не для каждого, но... Когда направляем ум на постижение пустоты (тонкий ум), если он её постигает, это и есть обретение воззрения, т.е. осуществление махамудры. Не так? Ведь ум в этом случае постигает свою собственную абсолютную природу. Не согласны? Конечно, при этом нужно опираться на заранее усвоенное умозрительно постижение пустоты. Это ли не прасангика? И почему, по-Вашему, прасангика должна расходиться с махамудрой?

----------


## Dron

> Я помню про номинальность. Но почему Вы называете ум "тонкой проекцией ментального сознания"? Тогда и медитацию на него следует назвать "тонкой проекцией медитации". И все превратится в читтаматру.


нет не превратится, если будем помнить, что это "обретение воззрения через медитацию". Т.е. начинаем с относительной истины.
Кста, никакая читтаматра не назовет ум "проекцией". Там ум = проектор.

----------


## Dron

> Конечно, при этом нужно опираться на заранее усвоенное умозрительно постижение пустоты. Это ли не прасангика? И почему, по-Вашему, прасангика должна расходиться с махамудрой?


не должна, со всем согласен.

----------


## Нико

> нет не превратится, если будем помнить, что это "обретение воззрения через медитацию". Т.е. начинаем с относительной истины.
> Кста, никакая читтаматра не назовет ум "проекцией". Там ум = проектор.


Так мы не только начинаем с относительной истины, а вовсю про неё говорим. Иначе говорить было бы не о чем, кроме пустоты. Но, сколько ни читала трудов о махамудре, там о проекции сознания -- ни слова. Только о самом сознании.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.10.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Так мы не только начинаем с относительной истины, а вовсю про неё говорим. Иначе говорить было бы не о чем, кроме пустоты. Но, сколько ни читала трудов о махамудре, там о проекции сознания -- ни слова. Только о самом сознании.


пустота тоже относительная истина.

"Проекция ментального сознания" если уточнить, то это "кажимость самобытия ума". Вот на ней вы и концентрируетесь, пока не проимет, что это не ум. Тогда и обретается воззрение.
О кажимостях читайте на berzin.com из непереведенного.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все эти цитаты требуют толкования.
> Так как же все-таки с медитацией на ум в системе махамудры?


Рискну предположить следующее. Если говорить несколько приземленно и "психологично", то суть сводится к тому, что практикующему предлагается (по достижении шаматхи и на ее основе) наблюдать процесс мыслетворения, созерцать порождения ума, осуществляя одновременно саморастождествление с ними.
Тогда полное растождествеление с порождениями знаменует вступление в состояние недеяния (ma bcos pa), когда ум покоится в ясном свете совершенной и безобъектной самотождественности. Но ни на одном этапе невозможно говорить, что он наблюдает самого себя, поскольку порождения - это не сам ум, а именно "ум предыдущего момента".

Полагаю, что нечто подобное имели в виду неоплатоники, когда говорили, что истина - это тождественность ума не объекту, а самому себе.

----------


## Нико

> пустота тоже относительная истина.


Енто хто Вам сказал? Уши оттяпаю тому хлопцу!  :Smilie:  





> "Проекция ментального сознания" если уточнить, то это "кажимость самобытия ума". Вот на ней вы и концентрируетесь, пока не проимет, что это не ум. Тогда и обретается воззрение.


Так все, на что мы медитируем, до обретения воззрения, это кажимость самобытия. А вот когда проймёт уже.... это отдельный разговор.



> О кажимостях читайте на berzin.com из непереведенного.


Спасибо, о кажимостях уже начитана.  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Dron

> Енто хто Вам сказал? Уши оттяпаю тому хлопцу!


я б сказал, но не хочу, чтобы вы поседели раньше времени.




> Так все, на что мы медитируем, до обретения воззрения, это кажимость самобытия. А вот когда проймёт уже.... это отдельный разговор.


прекрасно, мы поняли, что есть усвоение воззрения через медитацию.




> Спасибо, о кажимостях уже начитана. ))


тогда приношу извинения, что вы задавали вопросы о медитации "на уме".

----------


## Нико

> Рискну предположить следующее. Если говорить несколько приземленно и "психологично", то суть сводится к тому, что практикующему предлагается (по достижении шаматхи и на ее основе) наблюдать процесс мыслетворения, созерцать порождения ума, осуществляя одновременно саморастождествление с ними.
> Тогда полное растождествеление с порождениями знаменует вступление в состояние недеяния (ma bcos pa), когда ум покоится в ясном свете совершенной и безобъектной самотождественности. Но ни на одном этапе невозможно говорить, что он наблюдает самого себя, поскольку порождения - это не сам ум, а именно "ум предыдущего момента".
> 
> Полагаю, что нечто подобное имели в виду неоплатоники, когда говорили, что истина - это тождественность ума не объекту, а самому себе.


Про неоплатоников не поняла сравнение, а так... должно быть. При учёте отсутствия самопознающего сознания, когда ум погружается просто в осознание ясности и познания, это все -- предыдущие моменты, или нет? Или это, скорее, функция бдительности -- части ума, которая наблюдает за целостным потоком сознания?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> я б сказал, но не хочу, чтобы вы поседели раньше времени.


Неужто Нагарджуна?  :Cry: 




> тогда приношу извинения, что вы задавали вопросы о медитации "на уме".


Эти вопросы -- не одно и то же, что читать Берзина о "кажимостях". Не согласны?

----------


## Dron

> Неужто Нагарджуна?


все прасангики. Пустота -феномен отрицания. Она существует. Как существует? Уже понятно, как.





> Эти вопросы -- не одно и то же, что читать Берзина о "кажимостях". Не согласны?


Спрашивать и читать- не одно и то же. Согласен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

[QUOTE=Нико;356313]


> Неужто Нагарджуна?


Конечно, Нагарджуна.
Он же сказал, что пустота устанавливается относительно обусловленного.
Значит, относительная истина.

----------


## Dron

> Рискну предположить следующее. Если говорить несколько приземленно и "психологично", то суть сводится к тому, что практикующему предлагается (по достижении шаматхи и на ее основе) наблюдать процесс мыслетворения, созерцать порождения ума, осуществляя одновременно саморастождествление с ними.


его нельзя наблюдать, можно только его осуществлять, и воображать, что наблюдаешь. Расотождествление подразумевает существование расотождествляемого, что есть вирус.



> Тогда полное растождествеление с порождениями знаменует вступление в состояние недеяния (ma bcos pa), когда ум покоится в ясном свете


да, но васаны веры в расотождествляемое и расотождествляющего ждут своего часа.




> Но ни на одном этапе невозможно говорить, что он наблюдает самого себя, поскольку порождения - это не сам ум, а именно "ум предыдущего момента".


вообще-то, и порождений нет, т.к. порождение-только имя, данное видимости самобытия.

Полагаю, что нечто подобное имели в виду неоплатоники, когда говорили, что истина - это тождественность ума не объекту, а самому себе.[/QUOTE]
эти достойные люди мертвы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> когда ум погружается просто в осознание ясности и познания, это все -- предыдущие моменты, или нет?


Я не думаю, что в отношении этого состояния имеют смысл категории времени...

Эти категории могут быть уместны для описания процесса вхождения в него, но само состояние ума ясного света невербализуемо.

Как говаривал со свойственной феноменологам прямотой безвременно покинувший наш форум уважаемый Хуанди, "невыразимый самадхический опупизм".

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> все прасангики. Пустота -феномен отрицания. Она существует. Как существует? Уже понятно, как.



Окей. А ЧТО ТОГДА АБСОЛЮТНАЯ ИСТИНА?

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;356311]


> когда ум погружается просто в осознание ясности и познания, это все -- предыдущие моменты, или нет?





> Или это, скорее, функция бдительности -- части ума, которая наблюдает за целостным потоком сознания?


Вы же одно и то же написали.
Никуда ум не погружается.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;356327]


> Окей. А ЧТО ТОГДА АБСОЛЮТНАЯ ИСТИНА?


то, что существует не номинально. А такого нет. Нет основы для имени "абсолютная истина". Абсолютной истины неееееет...

----------

Сергей Хос (09.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

Тот факт, что пустота лишена самобытия ("пустота пустоты) не отменяет тот факт, что только пустота и является абсолютной истиной. Что-то, видимо, у кого-то перегруз со схоластикой произошёл. Если всё, включая пустоту, -- относительная истина, где же абсолютную-то искать? И что находится при абсолютном анализе?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Окей. А ЧТО ТОГДА АБСОЛЮТНАЯ ИСТИНА?


Она, как и положено всякой уважающей себя истине, невыразима.

И еще (из известного Вам перевода):
Джянагарбха говорит в собственном «Толковании ‘Деления двух истин’»: 
«Другие [т.е. поборники Только-ума] считают, что только [пустота] реальна; следовательно, «также» [в коренном тексте]  означает союз. *[Однако] если подвергнуть её (пустоту) логическому анализу, она всего лишь относительна. Почему?
Поскольку отрицаемого объекта [т.е. самости феноменов] не существует,
Ясно, что и отрицание не существует в реальности».*

Это, видимо, означает, что пустота *как познаваемый и выражаемый объект* не является абсолютной истиной.

Или у Джнянагарбхи перегруз со схоластикой произошёл?

----------


## Нико

Вдруг вспомнилось из давно забытой латыни: stude, puer.

----------


## Dron

> Тот факт, что пустота лишена самобытия ("пустота пустоты) не отменяет тот факт, что только пустота и является абсолютной истиной. Что-то, видимо, у кого-то перегруз со схоластикой произошёл. Если всё, включая пустоту, -- относительная истина, где же абсолютную-то искать? И что находится при абсолютном анализе?


(двойка относительное/абсолютное в тиб. буддизме может быть применена в разных контекстах, так что прошу участников не сбивать себе прицел.)

Насчет перегруза- мне нравится, давайте выясним, кто достоин этой медальки.

Милая Нико, искать абсолютную истину имеет смысл ровно до того момента, пока вы считаете, что она есть. Убедились, что нет= не надо искать. А при абсолютном анализе ничего не находится, вы не знали?

----------


## Нико

> Она, как и положено всякой уважающей себя истине, невыразима.
> 
> И еще (из известного Вам перевода):
> Джянагарбха говорит в собственном «Толковании ‘Деления двух истин’»: 
> «Другие [т.е. поборники Только-ума] считают, что только [пустота] реальна; следовательно, «также» [в коренном тексте]  означает союз. *[Однако] если подвергнуть её (пустоту) логическому анализу, она всего лишь относительна. Почему?
> Поскольку отрицаемого объекта [т.е. самости феноменов] не существует,
> Ясно, что и отрицание не существует в реальности».*
> 
> Это, видимо, означает, что пустота *как познаваемый и выражаемый объект* не является абсолютной истиной.
> ...


"Это, видимо, означает"... -- уже Ваши интерпетации. Посмотрите в том же тексте категории абсолютной истины. 

Или вот ещё: 

Нагарджуна] сказал в «Коренном трактате о срединности»: 

«Не понимающие способ
Деления двух истин 
Не понимают глубинную [пустоту], 
О которой учил Будда» (15). 

И [Джнянагарбха] сказал в «[Способе деления] двух истин»: 

«Те, кто понимает способ деления двух истин, не запутаются в словах Мудреца [Будды]. Накопив полные собрания [заслуг и мудрости], они достигнут противоположного берега совершенства». (16)

Говорят, что это было тяжело понять даже окружению [непосредственных учеников Будды] при жизни Бхагавана. 
В «Своде драгоценных благих достоинств» сказано: 

«Это учение [о пустоте, данное] нашими проводниками [Буддами], глубоко, и его трудно узреть. Его никто не понял и не осуществил [без помощи гуру, а также углублённого изучения, медитации и накопления обширных заслуг]. Поэтому, когда [Будда Шакьямуни], всегда обладавший любовью, состраданием и желанием приносить благо другим, достиг просветления, он задумался о том, кто из великого множества живых существ способен его познать».

----------


## Нико

> ]Она, как и положено всякой уважающей себя истине, невыразима.


Это, как я полагаю, позаимствовано из учебника досточтимого Кхенпо Цультрима Гьямцо. Полная чушь! Зачем тогда лама Цонкапа стаолько писал об абсолютной истине?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Это, видимо, означает"... -- уже Ваши интерпетации.


Все, что мы пишем и говорим, помимо прямых цитат, есть наши интерпретации. Не бойтесь самостоятельно мыслить, все равно ведь придется, никуда от этого не денешься: мнение может быть только собственным.




> Посмотрите в том же тексте категории абсолютной истины.


Сами посмотрите и попробуйте понять, как увязать их с привденной цитатой из Джнянагарбхи.

----------


## Нико

> Милая Нико, искать абсолютную истину имеет смысл ровно до того момента, пока вы считаете, что она есть. Убедились, что нет= не надо искать. А при абсолютном анализе ничего не находится, вы не знали?


Забавно. Вы у нас в нигилизм, что ли, упали? Сочувствую. "При абсолютном анализе ничего не находится". А что тогда такое "медитация на пустоту", по-Вашему? Медитация на ничто?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это, как я полагаю, позаимствовано из учебника досточтимого Кхенпо Цультрима Гьямцо. Полная чушь!


Вы бы полегче со словами.
Нет, это один из эпитетов запредельной мудрости (= абс. истина) из сутр праджняпарамиты.

Всякое выражение деятельно, а абс. истина пребываетс в недеянии (ma bcos pa), потому и невыразима.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Все, что мы пишем и говорим, помимо прямых цитат, есть наши интерпретации. Не бойтесь самостоятельно мыслить, все равно ведь придется, никуда от этого не денешься: мнение может быть только собственным


.

Я не боюсь, но из собственных мнений рождаются неправильные переводы. 




> Сами посмотрите и попробуйте понять, как увязать их с привденной цитатой из Джнянагарбхи


Я уже привела цитаты, в том числе из Джнянагарбхи, в которых опровергается высказанное Вами мнение. 

Относительность пустоты не отменяет её абсолютность как истины. Во как!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что тогда такое "медитация на пустоту", по-Вашему? Медитация на ничто?


А по-вашему это медитация на пустоту как на объект,  созерцание пустоты как таковой?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Вы бы полегче со словами.


Я и так слишком мягко выражаюсь. Читала это, читала...





> Нет, это один из эпитетов запредельной мудрости (= абс. истина) из сутр праджняпарамиты.


Да, есть такое. Главное -- правильно истолковать.






> Всякое выражение деятельно, а абс. истина пребываетс в недеянии (ma bcos pa), потому и невыразима.


Сказано, что она невыразима только в момент её прямого постижения. А, помимо этого, её можно истолковать и понять умозрительно, на что существует, например, путь подготовки. Иначе можно было бы оставить её невыразимость как есть, и ничему не учиться. Прямое введение -- и ты уже всего достиг! Легко...

----------


## Сергей Хос

[QUOTE=Нико;356339]


> .Я не боюсь, но из собственных мнений рождаются неправильные переводы.


Любое мнение может быть только собственным, такова уж природа ума.




> Относительность пустоты не отменяет её абсолютность как истины. Во как


И тем не менее, если подвергнуть её логическому анализу, она всего лишь относительна.

Парадокс, однако.
В этом и невыразимость истины.

----------


## Dron

> Забавно. Вы у нас в нигилизм, что ли, упали? Сочувствую. "При абсолютном анализе ничего не находится". А что тогда такое "медитация на пустоту", по-Вашему? Медитация на ничто?


Поговорить о прасангике, да еще и женщину позабавить при этом - ммм ...
редкое удовольствие..

Нико, будьте искренни, - что вы находите при абсолютном анализе, который, говоря проще, есть поиск самобытия? Что вы находите?

----------


## Нико

> А по-вашему это медитация на пустоту как на объект,  созерцание пустоты как таковой?


Да, конечно. При медитации на пустоту, однако, объект сливается с субъектом. 
Но медитация на пустоту ЕСТЬ, и именно с помощью этой медитации преодолеваются клеши.

Кстати, по поводу "недеяния" пустоты. Сказано, что все омрачения и т.д. возникают из пустоты и растворяются в ней. Значит, пустота-таки -- деятельный принцип. Потому что это -- синоним взаимозависимости. 

Из Муламадхьямикакарики Нагарджуны:

"Все возникающее зависимо
Считается пустотой.
И оно, будучи взаимозависимым,
Само по себе -- срединный путь.

То, что не возникает зависимо,
Не существует.
Следовательно, того, что не пусто,
Не существует".

Могу и тибетскую транслитерацию привести, если есть сомнения...

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Поговорить о прасангике, да еще и женщину позабавить при этом - ммм ...
> редкое удовольствие..


Я рада, что Вам приятно. Честно говоря, я бы вместо этих дискуссий лучше бы душ приняла или массаж сделала... Но, что поделаешь, если братья-буддисты ТАК провоцируют?



> Нико, будьте искренни, - что вы находите при абсолютном анализе, который, говоря проще, есть поиск самобытия? Что вы находите?


Я не нахожу того, что искала, и это отсутствие воображаемого самобытия -- и есть пустота. Не путать с "ничто".

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE][QUOTE=Сергей Хос;356342]


> Любое мнение может быть только собственным, такова уж природа ума.


А учителя на что тогда?




> И тем не менее, если подвергнуть её логическому анализу, она всего лишь относительна.
> 
> Парадокс, однако.
> В этом и невыразимость истины


Более того, по некоторым мнениям, нирвана также -- абсолютная истина. Но не все в это верят.

----------


## Dron

> Я рада, что Вам приятно. Честно говоря, я бы вместо этих дискуссий лучше бы душ приняла или массаж сделала... Но, что поделаешь, если братья-буддисты ТАК провоцируют?


ох, да, ничего не поделаешь. Сидите, вы значит, не отмассированная... Аж слеза навернулась...




> Я не нахожу того, что искала, и это отсутствие воображаемого самобытия -- и есть пустота. Не путать с "ничто"


Да, да, никак нельзя путать... 
Так "пустоту" вы же не нашли в процессе анализа, чтд., вы потом *обозначили* результат анализа. Раз "обозначенное", то "относительная истина".

----------


## Dron

> Более того, по некоторым мнениям, нирвана также -- абсолютная истина. Но не все в это верят.


Есть такие мнения. Но там другое понимание абсолютного/ относительного. Еще раз, обратите на это внимание.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А учителя на что тогда?


А что, Вы учителя выбираете в качестве авторитета не согласно собственному мнению, а как-то еще?

Потому я и говорю, что в основе всегда окажется собственное мнение, как ни крути.
И ненадо этого бояться: такова природа ума, в конечном итоге всегда окажется, что ему не на что опираться, кроме самого себя.
Свобода воли и всякое такое...

----------


## Нико

> ох, да, ничего не поделаешь. Сидите, вы значит, не отмассированная... Аж слеза навернулась...


Абсолютная истина тоже имеет свое обозначение, до тех пор, пока не познана напрямую. Не все, что имеет обозначение, -- относительная истина.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не все, что имеет обозначение, -- относительная истина.


Странно...
А мне всегда казалось, что "номинальное", "обусловленное" и "относительное" - синонимы.

----------


## Нико

> Есть такие мнения. Но там другое понимание абсолютного/ относительного. Еще раз, обратите на это внимание.


А Вы мне объясните, в чём другое понимание "там" состоит?

----------


## Нико

> Странно...
> А мне всегда казалось, что "номинальное", "обусловленное" и "относительное" - синонимы.


"Абсолютную истину" мы, естественно, таковой называем, но от этого она не перестает быть абсолютной реальностью, таковостью и т.п. Она в силу обозначения лишена самобытия, но при этом остаётся абсолютной истиной. О которой говорили Будда, Нагарджуна и пр. Или Вы считаете, что абсолют обязательно должен не зависеть от наименования?

----------


## Dron

> Я знала, что Вы съязвите по этому поводу. Но шутка была... Так что не плачьте.


а почему вы решили, что я съязвил? Когда рука сломана, стыдно плакать, а когда женщина неотмассирована - нет, не стыдно, нормально.




> Абсолютная истина тоже имеет свое обозначение, до тех пор, пока не познана напрямую. Не все, что имеет обозначение, -- относительная истина.


ну, если мы аккуратно и в контексте используем термины, то все, что обозначено= относительная истина.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Или Вы считаете, что абсолют обязательно должен не зависеть от наименования?


"Зависимый абсолют" - это, как говорится, нонсенс и катахреза.

----------


## Нико

> А что, Вы учителя выбираете в качестве авторитета не согласно собственному мнению, а как-то еще?
> 
> Потому я и говорю, что в основе всегда окажется собственное мнение, как ни крути.
> И ненадо этого бояться: такова природа ума, в конечном итоге всегда окажется, что ему не на что опираться, кроме самого себя.
> Свобода воли и всякое такое...


Да, согласна. Но я о другом говорила: знания нам всё же дают учителя, свобода воли может обернуться в этом вопросе против нас.

----------


## Dron

> А Вы мне объясните, в чём другое понимание "там" состоит?


Это отдельная гигантская тема, и вы об этом знаете. Например, концептуальный ум можем обозначить "относительным", а неконцептуальный ясный свет "абсолютным". В очередной раз предлагаю не смешивать.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> а почему вы решили, что я съязвил? Когда рука сломана, стыдно плакать, а когда женщина неотмассирована - нет, не стыдно, нормально.


Да ладно Вам.



> ну, если мы аккуратно и в контексте используем термины, то все, что обозначено= относительная истина.


А всё, что не обозначено -- абсолютная, что ли? Я что-то таких силлогизмов не припомню. Сказано, что в сутрах праджняпарамиты Будда открыто учил о пустоте, а скрыто -- о деяниях бодхисаттв, т.е. о методе. Так вот, он говорил; все пусто, и т.д. Т.е. давал обзначение абсолютной истине? Т.е. от этого обозначения она превратилась в относительную? Вот Ваша логика.

----------


## Нико

> Это отдельная гигантская тема, и вы об этом знаете. Например, концептуальный ум можем обозначить "относительным", а неконцептуальный ясный свет "абсолютным". В очередной раз предлагаю не смешивать.


Да нет тут отдельной гигантской темы, всего несколько строк обоснований. 

И, если Вы обозначаете неконцептуальный ясный свет "абсолютным", почему бу так же не обозначить и пустоту, а не приписывать ей качества "относительной истины"?

----------


## Нико

> "Зависимый абсолют" - это, как говорится, нонсенс и катахреза.


Что такое "катахреза", я понятия не имею, но, в любом случае, это -- прасангика.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;356379]


> А всё, что не обозначено -- абсолютная, что ли?


здесь "обозначено"= номинально. Если бы нечто существовало неноминально, то оно бы давало о себе всю информацию в акте познания. И такое нечто существовало бы абсолютно.

----------


## Dron

> Да нет тут отдельной гигантской темы, всего несколько строк обоснований.


строки я дал.



> И, если Вы обозначаете неконцептуальный ясный свет "абсолютным", почему бу так же не обозначить и пустоту, а не приписывать ей качества "относительной истины"?


от чорт. Да потому, что при использовании терминов надо придерживаться данного изначально определения.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;356386]


> здесь "обозначено"= номинально. Если бы нечто существовало неноминально, то оно бы давало о себе всю информацию в акте познания. И такое нечто существовало бы абсолютно.


Постойте... Это навевает мне постулаты то ли Самкхьи, то ли ещё каких-то небуддийских школ. Вы сейчас точно не говорите о буддизме, где все построено на принципе бессамостности. Может, Вы имеете в виду "пракрити"?

----------


## Нико

Из Муламадхьямикакарики:


"Тот, кто отрицает эту пустоту,
Взаимозависимое происхождение,
Также отрицает и
Все мирские условности.

Ибо, если отрицается сама пустота,
Не останется и функций,
Ибо будут действия без деятелей
И деятели без действий".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но я о другом говорила: знания нам всё же дают учителя, свобода воли может обернуться в этом вопросе против нас.


Учителя дают не знания, а метод познания.
Само же знание возникает внутри, как собственный свободный выбор.

----------


## Нико

> строки я дал.


Где?




> от чорт. Да потому, что при использовании терминов надо придерживаться данного изначально определения.


Так и придерживайтесь, а то у Вас абсолютное смешивается с относительным.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Хорошо бы еще не забывать о тождественности абсолютной и относительной истин.
Беда в том, что мы пытаемся говорить о них как о раздельных, противопоставляя друг другу. Вот и получается нонсенс (и катахреза - не путать с прасангикой!).

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;356386]


> здесь "обозначено"= номинально. Если бы нечто существовало неноминально, то оно бы давало о себе всю информацию в акте познания. И такое нечто существовало бы абсолютно.


Неноминальное было бы нефункционирующим, поэтому не могло бы "давать о себе информацию", просто-напросто.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;356391]


> Постойте... Это навевает мне постулаты то ли Самкхьи, то ли ещё каких-то небуддийских школ. Вы сейчас точно не говорите о буддизме, где все построено на принципе бессамостности. Может, Вы имеете в виду "пракрити"?


нет, я не имею ввиду пракрити. А если я виноват в том, что вам что-то навевает ассоциации, я готов компенсировать вам годы вашего невнимательного чтения текстов, скажите только, как?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а то у Вас абсолютное смешивается с относительным.


ХАХАХА! А Вы пытаетесь их разделить?
Так вот в чем дело...
Не по-нагарджунски это!

----------


## Нико

> Учителя дают не знания, а метод познания.
> Само же знание возникает внутри, как собственный свободный выбор.


Т.е. знание возникает само собой, что ли? Из глубин ума? Так на это только разве что тулки способны, да и то они десятилетиями учатся. Нет, не согласна тут.

----------


## Dron

> Так и придерживайтесь, а то у Вас абсолютное смешивается с относительным.


нет, не смешивается, вы не найдете такого в этом треде, 100 % (сто процентов), чистая прасангика Гелуг.

----------


## Dron

> Хорошо бы еще не забывать о тождественности абсолютной и относительной истин.
> Беда в том, что мы пытаемся говорить о них как о раздельных, противопоставляя друг другу. Вот и получается нонсенс (и катахреза - не путать с прасангикой!).


в чем же тождественность стола и атмана?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;356403]


> нет, я не имею ввиду пракрити. А если я виноват в том, что вам что-то навевает ассоциации, я готов компенсировать вам годы вашего невнимательного чтения текстов, скажите только, как?


А про "давание всей информации в акте познания" "неноминального" Вы пошутили?

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;356402]


> Неноминальное было бы нефункционирующим, поэтому не могло бы "давать о себе информацию", просто-напросто.


так оно и не дает, поскольку его нет. Нет его, и все тут. Оно и не функционирует. И информации не дает.

----------

Нико (09.10.2010)

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;356411]


> А про "давание всей информации в акте познания" "неноминального" Вы пошутили?


нет, не пошутил. Это фишка из сферы вопроса: то знание, которое мы имеем об объекте, получено от объекта, или приписано ему, спроецировано на него?
Хороший вопрос, кстати. Начало праджни. Но, вы и так об этом знали, правда?

----------


## Нико

> ХАХАХА! А Вы пытаетесь их разделить?
> Так вот в чем дело...
> Не по-нагарджунски это!


Вот, из Муламадъьямикакарики:

"В основе Дхармы Будды
Лежат две истины:
Истина мирских условностей
И абсолютная истина.

Те, кто не понимает
Различие между этими двумя истинами,
Не понимают
Учение Будды о глубинной таковости".

А Вы всё: тождественность, тождественность....

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Сообщение от Нико
> 
> 
> 
> нет, не пошутил. Это фишка из сферы вопроса: то знание, которое мы имеем об объекте, получено от объекта, или приписано ему, спроецировано на него?
> Хороший вопрос, кстати. Начало праджни. Но, вы и так об этом знали, правда?


Нет, я мало что знаю на самом деле. Я бы сказала, второе, но оно связано и с объектом тоже. Без изучения объектов, их свойств, мы ничего не смогли бы о них сказать. Верно? Изучение иллюзии...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> в чем же тождественность стола и атмана?


Стола и атмана - ни в чем.
А стола и анатмана - в том, что форма есть пустота.
Et vice versa

----------


## Нико

> Стола и атмана - ни в чем.
> А стола и анатмана - в том, что форма есть пустота.
> Et vice versa


Форма же не тождественна пустоте, и vice versa. Когда говорится, что форма есть пустота, это утверждение о её несамобытии. А когда говорится, что пустота есть форма, -- это утверждение о взаимозависимом происхождении формы. Одно вытекает из другого, но это -- не то же самое, а просто прокламация двух истин.

----------


## Dron

> Нет, я мало что знаю на самом деле. Я бы сказала, второе, но оно связано и с объектом тоже.
> 			
> 		
> 
> .


Вот это "но" и отбрасывает вас резко в сватантрику в плане воззрения.
Вы в МП с формулировкой "*только* номинально" встречались? Это как, от нечего делать, написали?




> Без изучения объектов, их свойств, мы ничего не смогли бы о них сказать. Верно? Изучение иллюзии...


Нико, как бы вы отнеслись к двусмысленностям в договоре о продаже вашей недвижимости? Так же я отношусь к "изучение иллюзии..."

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Вот это "но" и отбрасывает вас резко в сватантрику в плане воззрения.
> Вы в МП с формулировкой "*только* номинально" встречались? Это как, от нечего делать, написали?


А чё Вы так завелись-то, Дрон? Почему бы это одно "но" должно меня резко отбросить в сватантрику? Объяснитесь, плиз... А то я девушка придирчивая очень.




> Нико, как бы вы отнеслись к двусмысленностям в договоре о продаже вашей недвижимости? Так же я отношусь к "изучение иллюзии..."


У меня нет недвижимости, но я просто постаралась обрисовать "своими словами", как учит Хос, изучение свойств внешних объектов. Ну не иллюзия ли они?

----------


## Нико

ЧТо для ВАс, Дрон, означачает формулировка "только номинально"? И почему "только"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Форма же не тождественна пустоте, и vice versa.


А сансара нирване?
Неуж-то не тождественна?

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;356455]


> А чё Вы так завелись-то, Дрон? Почему бы это одно "но" должно меня резко отбросить в сватантрику? Объяснитесь, плиз... А то я девушка придирчивая очень.


Вы придирчивая, но не в плане воззрения, каша из прасангики и сватантрики. Из объектов в принципе нельзя получить никакой информации.





> У меня нет недвижимости, но я просто постаралась обрисовать "своими словами", как учит Хос, изучение свойств внешних объектов. Ну не иллюзия ли они?


раз вы обрисовываете, вы и скажите, иллюзия, не  иллюзия, основа для имени иллюзия, не основа.
С. Хос просто начинает меня пугать. 
Валите все на него, Нико.

----------


## Нико

> А сансара нирване?
> Неуж-то не тождественна?


Если бы была тождественна, мы уже наслаждались бы покоем нирваны. Говорится, что тождественна, в абсолютном только смысле.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE][QUOTE=Dron;356467]


> Вы придирчивая, но не в плане воззрения, каша из прасангики и сватантрики. Из объектов в принципе нельзя получить никакой информации.


То есть? Они не обладают функциями? А почему тогда ученые их упорно изучают? Откуда взялась "Абхидхарма"? Подумайте об этом. А насчёт "каши" -- может быть, но не только у меня. 



> раз вы обрисовываете, вы и скажите, иллюзия, не  иллюзия, основа для имени иллюзия, не основа.


Не поняла.




> С. Хос просто начинает меня пугать.



Да, бойтесь его. Один аватар чего стоит....




> Валите все на него, Нико.


Не свалю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С. Хос просто начинает меня пугать. 
> Валите все на него, Нико.


Ох, грехи мои тяжкие...

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;356481][QUOTE]


> То есть? Они не обладают функциями?


нет, не обладают. Если существование приписано, о каком обладании речь? Только о приписанном.

----------


## Dron

> Ох, грехи мои тяжкие...


Она не свалит.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;356488][QUOTE=Нико;356481]


> нет, не обладают. Если существование приписано, о каком обладании речь? Только о приписанном.


Т.е. Вы отвергаете существование у вещей функций? Тогда задумайтесь о том, почему Вы страдаете, стареете и умираете. Функций же нет, все просто "приписано"! 

Из Муламадхьямикакарики:

"Если бы пустых вещей не сущестововало,
Так же не было бы и достижения,
Прекращения страдания, кармы
И избавления от омрачений".


Подумайте над этими строками. Они гласят о том, что только в пустоте возможны функции -- карма и пр.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Нико
> 
> 
> А ЧТО ТОГДА АБСОЛЮТНАЯ ИСТИНА?
> 
> 
> Абсолютной истины неееееет...


Есть давний вопрос - _какие благородные истины абсолютные, а какие относительные_. Так вот, насколько я помню, именно у прасангиков _абсолютной истиной признаётся только третья благородная истина_.

Видимо, это и считается абсолютной истиной в прасангике и все остальные трактовки абсолютности истин _подводятся_ к этой...

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;356504][QUOTE=Dron;356488]


> Т.е. Вы отвергаете существование у вещей функций? Тогда задумайтесь о том, почему Вы страдаете, стареете и умираете. Функций же нет, все просто "приписано"! 
> 
> Из Муламадхьямикакарики:
> 
> "Если бы пустых вещей не сущестововало,
> Так же не было бы и достижения,
> Прекращения страдания, кармы
> И избавления от омрачений".
> 
> ...


так вы сформулируйте, в чем проблема. Например, все существует не только
 номинально, но и ... Чтобы было что обсуждать.

----------


## Нико

> Есть давний вопрос - _какие благородные истины абсолютные, а какие относительные_. Так вот, насколько я помню, именно у прасангиков _абсолютной истиной признаётся только третья благородная истина_.
> 
> Видимо, это и считается абсолютной истиной в прасангике и все остальные трактовки абсолютности истин _подводятся_ к этой...


Считается так, например, Джамьяном Шепой, но другие тибетские комментаторы это не признают. Я-то склоняюсь к данной точке зрения.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;356546][QUOTE=Нико;356504]


> так вы сформулируйте, в чем проблема. Например, все существует не только
>  номинально, но и ... Чтобы было что обсуждать.


Всё существует ТОЛЬКО номинально, т.е. словом "только" отрицаются все остальные возможные способы бытия. Но при этом название привязано к основе, т.е. "просто номинальность" не исключает функций этих просто номинальных вещей. Т.е. все - не просто голое название, а название, привязанное к основе.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;356559][QUOTE=Dron;356546]


> Всё существует ТОЛЬКО номинально, т.е. словом "только" отрицаются все остальные возможные способы бытия. Но при этом название привязано к основе, т.е. "просто номинальность" не исключает функций этих просто номинальных вещей. Т.е. все - не просто голое название, а название, привязанное к основе.


к основе, функционирующей номинально, или самой по себе?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;356560][QUOTE=Нико;356559]


> к основе, функционирующей номинально, или самой по себе?


Что значит, "самой по себе"? К основе, зависящей от причин и условий, и поэтому не могущей быть независимой.

----------


## Dron

> Что значит, "самой по себе"? К основе, зависящей от причин и условий, и поэтому не могущей быть независимой.


это мило, особенно если вспомнить, что независимость от причин отрицают все буддисты. Что не делает их прасангиками.

----------


## До

> Кроме прочего, я написал там о такой вещи: предметы, вещи даются, даны нам в восприятии.


Всё правильно.




> Рупа - это или формы (видимое), или то,что относится к рупа-кхандхе, или собирательно рупа-кхандха.


*Не только.*

(Тем более рупа-кхандха, это и есть объект(ы) сознания, как и сказано в приведнной вами сутте.)




> Понятно, вы понимаете процесс сознания, как удвоение


Никакого удвоения у меня там нет.
Одно дело материальный предмет, а другое дело объект сознения.

Нет двух объектов сознания.
И нет двух материальных предметов.




> - было синее, а потом появилось еще какое-то синее (вы называете это "объект сознания").


Я меня такого нет. Почитайте свою собственно приведенную сутту. И я, кстати, два раза на этот момент обращал внимание. Третий раз говорю - про одно сказано входит с пределы зрения (_come into range_), а про другое говорится возникает (_come into being_).




> У вас  - отдельно синее небо, отдельно - сознание


У вас вместе?




> Не знаю, откуда это, может быть из естественнонаучного образования, где учат про мозг и т.п.


Это из здравого смысла. У всех людей сознание и небо раздельно.




> А что Будда говорит в суттах? При условии глаза и видимого возникает зрительное сознание. Соединение трех - контакт. Здесь не говорися о возникновении какого-то еще одного синего.


Про "ещё одно синее", это вы придумали. Если есть такая возможная и частая ошибка, то не значит, что я её делаю.

Сознание синего возникает, когда синий предмет входит в область зрения.
Сознание синего тождественно наличию синего объекта.




> Винняна - это восприятие, познание. Это просто то обстоятельство, что вы увидели синее.


Это наличие синего объекта.




> Есть синее, есть глаз, в результате восприятия вы узнали о синем.


Что же именно я о нём узнал?




> Я так понимаю. Когда мы гворим, что "что-то в сознании" это означает, что в этот (о котором идет речь) момент ум познает это что-то.


Значит _в настоящем ум познает это что-то_, вполне согласен.




> On account of eye and forms arises consciousness, it's reckoned eye consciousness. On account of ear and sounds arises consciousness, it's reckoned ear consciousness.


Я вам писал что форма там в друх разных смыслах.
Вот один процесс - возникновение сознания.
А вот другой процесс - теперь мы анализируем _возникшее сознание_.
В возникшем сознании, объект зрения относится к рупа кхандхе. И т.д.
А в условиях возникновения сознания, рупа, это материальный предмет.

Поэтому рупа кхандха, это не материальные предметы, а их феномены.




> Я не знаю адекватного перевода для слова винняна, поэтому привел несколько слов, близких по значению. Слово "узнавать" (узнавание") имеет два значения. Первое - узнать, признать что-то знакомое, например, встретил через 20 лет после школы одноклассника на улице, узнал его. В этом смысле узнавание соответствует сання. Второе значение - узнать что-то новое, получить какой-то новый опыт, новое знание. Например, никогда не ел киви, попробовал и теперь узнал вкус киви. Я думаю, что здесь узнал соответствует скорее винняна.


Функция сознания _иметь (=знать) объект_, а не узнавать что-то новое.

(Для справки или напоминания следующая цитата из комментария на Абхидхамматтха-сангаху Нарада махатхеры.)



> The Pali word citta is derived from the verbal root citi, to cognize,
> to know. The commentators define citta in three ways: as agent, as
> instrument, and as activity. As the agent, citta is that which cognizes
> an object (ärammanam cintetii ti cittam). As the instrument, citta is
> that by means of which the accompanying mental factors cognize the
> object (etena cintentii ti cittam). As an activity, citta is itself nothing
> other than the process of cognizing the object (cintanamattam cittam).
> 
> In the case of citta, its characteristic is the knowing of an object
> ...





> Вопрос темы - осознание: "Обладает ли сознание свойством самоосознания? " (вопрос Dondhup'а). Я считаю, что чтобы осознать что-то в мыслительном процессе, на этот процесс должно быть направлено восприятие (ум) и тогда произойдет *винняна, а вместе с ней - сання и пання*.


Да, и ведана. Можно сказать так - что ведана чувствует объект через читту. Ведана знает объект читтой. Читта у веданы. И объект у веданы. Она его чувствует. А читта его просто _имеет_.

Читта (=винняна), это факт, что у веданы есть объект (синее). Ведана его чувствует как нейтральное.




> Т.е. увидели синее, о чём мы все время говорим, а чтобы осознать и познать, что произошло, мы теперь должны направить ум на этот процесс и тогда возникшие дхаммы будут восприняты (винняна), осознаны, распознаны (сання), познаны (пання).


У вас на мой взгляд всё наоборот - сначала ведана а потом мы это узнали.
Я считаю, что _сначала_ знание, а _потом_ мы его чувствуем. А _ещё потом_ познавать новое и удивительное чувство - _не нужно_. (И вроде бы вы с этим соглашались в одном из первых постов.)




> Об этом и Сергей Хос написал: "сознает, только предшествующий момент, а не настоящий."


Все признают, что есть самомсознание, различаются только в описании процесса. У кого-то через предыдущий момент (у реалистов), а у кого-то сразу (у нереалистов).




> Речь шла об осознании чувства. Вы писали "Классический пример - смотрим на синее, но одновременно мы способны осознавать, что оно приятно."


Осознавать там говорилось не в смысле "иметь объект", я спецально пояснял, что различаю _имение объекта_ и _познание вообще_. Чувство чувствуется - это тоже познание, умственный процесс. (А всё, что происходит в сознании (вообще, т.е. в познании) так или иначе осознаётся (познаётся).)

Если вы познаёте ведану в следующем моменте мано-винняной, то в этом сознании должна, просто обязана, возникнуть еще одна ведана (мано-виннянная), а чтоб познать и эту ведану нужно ещё раз следующую мано-винянну направить на предыдущее сознание у которой возникнет ещё одна ведана, и так до бесконечности. Если же этот процесс прервать, то всегда останется непознанная ведана.

*(upd:* Более парадоксальна ситуация будет с другими четасиками. Есть объект и есть четана, затем я направляю внимание на эту четану (прошлого объекта, значит это память), должна возникнуть ведана в отношении объекта четана - какая она будет? Но должна возникнуть и четана по отнешению этой старой четаны. Какая она будет? Видимо неизвестно какая у меня была четана, чтоб её познать мне нужно сновать направить внимание к этой четане, но это породит еще четану, неизветно какую. И так до бесконечности...

Кстати, куда была направлена четасика _внимание_ - вот бы узнать? Нужно направить сознание на прошлое внимание, чтоб его познать. А куда при этом направлено внимание неизвестно или известно? Плюс возникнет еще одно неизвестное внимание. И т.д.*)*




> Кстати говоря, что значит ведана чувствует? Это значит, что когда вы воспринимаете что-то, например, как вы писали, видите синее, возникает приятное, неприятное или не-приятное-не-неприятное чувство, ведана.


Всё правильно.




> Я не знаю, как вы можете знать, есть ли ведана или её нет, если вы не направили на это ум и не познали это умом. Вот задайте себе вопрос: "есть ли у меня приятное чувство сейчас"? Как вы это проверите? (upd ---удален мой вариант ответа, чтобы вы сами могли ответить--)


Чувство проверять не надо, оно дано. Всегда есть одновременно с объектом.

(*upd*.: Объекты сознания постоянно меняются. Может в левой руке есть приятное чувство, а в правой нет. Направлю внимание к телу, тело воспринимает свой объект, а приятное чувство сопуствует. Т.е. я узнáю о приятном чувстве направив внимание к любому органу чувств, который при этом воспримет любой объект. А чувство будет _сопутствовать_. Просто на абстрактное приятное чувство направить внимание нельзя. Так как чувство _всегда_ сопряжено с объектом. А у вас какой был правильный ответ?)




> Честно говоря, я думаю, что мне стоит взять паузу (или закончить обсуждение))) ). Аргументы повторяются из сообщения в сообщение.


Как хотите. Найдите цитату, на досуге, которую я просил с самого начала, о том что ведана всегда познаётся только мано-винняной. Что таков стандартный процесс восприятия.




> Я, кстати, пробовал не раз проиграть ситуацию, так, как её описываете вы: смотрим на синее, чувствуем приятное


В тхераваде зрение не даёт приятной веданы, а только нейтральную (=т.е. очень слабую неприятную). Так что вам экспериментировать лучше с телесным чувством или умом (мано-).

----------


## До

> Считается так, например, Джамьяном Шепой, но другие тибетские комментаторы это не признают. Я-то склоняюсь к данной точке зрения.


А Чандракирти и Цонкапа как считали?

----------


## Karadur

Самоосознание, если оно есть, равносильно пробуждению?

Прямое восприятие пустоты равносильно пробуждению?

Что меняется в уме при пробуждении?

----------


## Karadur

> upd: Более парадоксальна ситуация будет с другими четасиками. Есть объект и есть четана, затем я направляю внимание на эту четану (прошлого объекта, значит это память), должна возникнуть ведана в отношении объекта четана - какая она будет? Но должна возникнуть и четана по отнешению этой старой четаны. Какая она будет? Видимо неизвестно какая у меня была четана, чтоб её познать мне нужно сновать направить внимание к этой четане, но это породит еще четану, неизветно какую. И так до бесконечности...


IMHO, любые процессы в уме уходят в бесконечность. Если допустить, что у процесса (неважно какого) есть опора/причина, которая ни на что не опирается, мы получаем некую конечную опору, собственную сущность процесса.

Но идея пустоты говорит нам, что такой абсолютной опоры не находится ни для одного процесса. Отсюда неизбежно возникает бесконечность в пространстве и/или времени, например, цикл из 12 нидан.

Что делает концептуальный ум - он эту бесконечность "урезает", строит конечные концепции, которые практически полезны в обыденном смысле, но этот инструментарий зачастую пасует перед пустотностью, отсюда все эти парадоксы.

----------


## sergey

> Как хотите. Найдите цитату, на досуге, которую я просил с самого начала, о том что ведана всегда познаётся только мано-винняной. Что таков стандартный процесс восприятия.


Выглядит как требование, причем в хамоватом стиле, но я отвечу. Вы полагаете, что есть слова Будды: "Ведана познается только мано-винняной"? Я этого не утверждал и искать такую именно цитату не собираюсь. Но подтверждение того, что ведана познается умом (мано), а не зрением, слухом,... осязанием, уже приводил:



> Есть деление на 12 аятана - шесть пар восприятия. В каждой паре - то, что воспринимается и то, чем воспринимается.
> Шестая - манас и дхаммы. Согласно Вибханге, ведана-кхандха входит в дхамма-аятану. Ведана воспринимается манасом. Возникает мано-винняна.


Вам этого недостаточно? Пожалуйста, цитаты.) Сутта "Шесть шестерок":



> – Сказано: "Следует познать шесть внутренних сфер". В отношении чего так сказано?
> Сфера глаза,
> сфера уха,
> сфера носа,
> сфера языка,
> сфера тела,
> *сфера интеллекта (manāyatanaṃ)*,
> – вот в отношении чего сказано: "Следует познать шесть внутренних сфер". Такова первая шестерка.
> 
> ...


То, что относится к вопросу, выделено жирным. Дмитрий перевел здесь дхаммы как "идеи", но вообще дхаммы здесь, согласно абхидхамме - это три кхандхи, некоторая рупа и асанкхата дхату (ниббана). Из Вибханги (До наверное знает, кто не знает, это каноническая книга из Абхидхамма-питаки)



> 2. Āyatanavibhaṅgo
> ...
> 167. Tattha katamaṃ dhammāyatanaṃ? *Vedanākkhandho*, saññākkhandho, saṅkhārakkhandho, yañca rūpaṃ anidassanaappaṭighaṃ dhammāyatanapariyāpannaṃ, asaṅkhatā ca dhātu.


Из приведеного: то, что относится к сфере дхамм (дхамма-аятана), познается умом. Ведана-кхандха входит в дхамма-аятана. Следовательно всякая ведана познается умом (мано).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет, это один из эпитетов запредельной мудрости (= абс. истина) из сутр праджняпарамиты.


Может, точнее будет сказать, что абс. истина -- синоним Таковости?

----------


## Юй Кан

> С. Хос просто начинает меня пугать. 
> Валите все на него, Нико.


Чуть улыбки, а то все такие сердитые... : )

----------

Нико (10.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.10.2010)

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;356379]


> А всё, что не обозначено -- абсолютная, что ли? Я что-то таких силлогизмов не припомню. Сказано, что в сутрах праджняпарамиты Будда открыто учил о пустоте, а скрыто -- о деяниях бодхисаттв, т.е. о методе. Так вот, он говорил; все пусто, и т.д. Т.е. давал обзначение абсолютной истине? Т.е. от этого обозначения она превратилась в относительную? Вот Ваша логика.


Абсолютная истина - то, что существует неконцептуально
Относительная - соотв.  - концептуально.
При таком определении, все оказывается относительной истиной, поскольку все есть имена, данные основам.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> При таком определении, все оказывается относительной истиной, поскольку все есть имена, данные основам.


Вот и я об том же толкую, только, видать, невнятно как-то.
Впрочем, это все спор о словах. Как верно говорит Цонкапа,
Нельзя сказать, что этот смысл глубинной [пустоты] не может быть объектом любого вида осознавания. Его можно установить с помощью верного воззрения и, посредством медитации на смысл [установленной] реальности, принять в качестве объекта [ума], поэтому это – не пустота, которую невозможно освоить на пути, познать и осуществить, как полное ничто.

Короче, понять-то можно, а вот сказать не получится.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;356672]


> Абсолютная истина - то, что существует неконцептуально
> Относительная - соотв.  - концептуально.
> При таком определении, все оказывается относительной истиной, поскольку все есть имена, данные основам.


Т.е. абсолютная истина не зависит от обозначения мыслью? Опять-двадцать пять. Видимо, тогда и речи быть не может о "пустоте пустоты". Зачем самому же себе противоречить?

Имя, данное основе... Говорит это лишь о взаимозависимости, оборотной стороне абсолютной истины. Да, конечно, при прямом её постижении она невыразима и пр. Но зависит же от обозначения? Так -- в традиции ламы Цонкапы. А в Ньингма, например, принято считать, что не зависит от обозначения. Отсюда все споры с Хосом.

----------


## Нико

> Нельзя сказать, что этот смысл глубинной [пустоты] не может быть объектом любого вида осознавания. Его можно установить с помощью верного воззрения и, посредством медитации на смысл [установленной] реальности, принять в качестве объекта [ума], поэтому это – не пустота, которую невозможно освоить на пути, познать и осуществить, как полное ничто.



Вот это -- хорошая, правильная цитата.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А в Ньингма, например, принято считать, что не зависит от обозначения. Отсюда все споры с Хосом.


Ага. У нас ясный свет познается в аспекте жентонг.

А вообще, Берзин обычно уточняет: "Вот так данный вопрос трактуется в прасангике гелугпинского извода, а вот так - у всех остальных".

----------


## Dron

> Т.е. абсолютная истина не зависит от обозначения мыслью? Опять-двадцать пять. Видимо, тогда и речи быть не может о "пустоте пустоты". Зачем самому же себе противоречить?


если бы нечто абсолютное (абсолютная истина) было, то оно, конечно же, ни от каких обозначений не зависело бы. Но его нет. Его не находят при *анализе абсолютного*




> Имя, данное основе... Говорит это лишь о взаимозависимости, оборотной стороне абсолютной истины.


в значении, которое здесь закреплено за абсолютной истиной, у этой истины никакой стороны быть не может, ни лицевой, ни обратной.




> Да, конечно, при прямом её постижении она невыразима и пр. Но зависит же от обозначения? Так -- в традиции ламы Цонкапы. А в Ньингма, например, принято считать, что не зависит от обозначения. Отсюда все споры с Хосом.


Споры от того, что вы используете выражение в разных смыслах, не давая определения. Я привел одно, и его придерживаюсь.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> если бы нечто абсолютное (абсолютная истина) было, то оно, конечно же, ни от каких обозначений не зависело бы. Но его нет. Его не находят при *анализе абсолютного*


Это и есть то определение, которого Вы упорно придерживаетесь? :Mad:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот это -- хорошая, правильная цитата.


Ну да. Я думаю что слова "Нельзя сказать, что этот смысл глубинной [пустоты] *не может быть объектом любого вида осознавания*" означают, что смысл глубинного не может быть объектом концептуального сознания.
Концептуального - значит, субъект-объектного.
Вот и вопрос, насколько ум тождественнен этой "глубинности". Если полностью, то конечно он не может быть концептуализирован, то есть воспринят как объект, хоть бы и "самим собой".

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;356717]


> Это и есть то определение, которого Вы упорно придерживаетесь?


нет

----------


## Dron

> Вот и вопрос, насколько ум тождественнен этой "глубинности". Если полностью, то конечно он не может быть концептуализирован, то есть воспринят как объект, хоть бы и "самим собой".


вообще не тождественен. Глубинность- переживание арьи. 6 сознаний в это время отсутствуют.

----------


## Нико

> Ну да. Я думаю что слова "Нельзя сказать, что этот смысл глубинной [пустоты] *не может быть объектом любого вида осознавания*" означают, что смысл глубинного не может быть объектом концептуального сознания.
> Концептуального - значит, субъект-объектного.
> Вот и вопрос, насколько ум тождественнен этой "глубинности". Если полностью, то конечно он не может быть концептуализирован, то есть воспринят как объект, хоть бы и "самим собой".


А я вот по-другому понимаю эту цитату. Именно по-гелугпински: пустота МОЖЕТ быть верно познана концептуально, т.е. через мысленный образ. Если нет, то тогда нет смысла в описании всех путей, ведущих  к прямому её познанию. И не было бы деления на умозрительное и прямое постижение пустоты.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;356720]


> нет


Ну и хорошо, потому что то, что Вы сейчас написали, ошибочно.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;356725]


> Ну и хорошо, потому что то, что Вы сейчас написали, ошибочно.


1) я не говорил, что это определение, это вы предположили
2) то, что написано- не ошибочно. Обоснуйте.

----------


## Нико

> 1) я не говорил, что это определение, это вы предположили


А где определение тогда?



> 2) то, что написано- не ошибочно. Обоснуйте.


Окей. Вы сказали, что при абсолютном анализе "ничего найти нельзя". А ведь при абсолютном анализе "ничего найти нельзя, кроме пустоты". Т.е. пустота -- не ничто. Вот в чём ошибка.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;356735]Абсолютное - то, что существует независимо от наименования, само по себе, не представляет собой только концепцию.





> Окей. Вы сказали, что при абсолютном анализе "ничего найти нельзя". А ведь при абсолютном анализе "ничего найти нельзя, кроме пустоты". Т.е. пустота -- не ничто. Вот в чём ошибка.


Абсолютный анализ=анализ абсолютного. Строим модель абсолютного, определяем следствия, выясняем, наблюдаются ли эти следствия. Если не наблюдаются, то абсолютного нет. 
При абсолютном анализа пустоту нельзя найти. Поэтому пустота пуста от самобытия. Не абсолютна.
Самобытие здесь - частный случай абсолютного.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE][QUOTE=Dron;356739]


> Абсолютное - то, что существует независимо от наименования, само по себе, не представляет собой только концепцию.


А определение абсолютной истины в буддизме тогда? В прасангике?




> Абсолютный анализ=анализ абсолютного. Строим модель абсолютного, определяем следствия, выясняем, наблюдаются ли эти следствия. Если не наблюдаются, то абсолютного нет. 
> При абсолютном анализа пустоту нельзя найти. Поэтому пустота пуста от самобытия. Не абсолютна.
> Самобытие здесь - частный случай абсолютного.


Это Ваше личное мнение, или цитаты какие приведёте?

Или, может, мы с Вами не договорились о терминах? Абсолютная истина -- это абсолют, или нет? Может, в этом все непонятки?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А я вот по-другому понимаю эту цитату. Именно по-гелугпински: пустота МОЖЕТ быть верно познана концептуально, т.е. через мысленный образ.


Ну уж не знаю, по-гелугпински это или ишшо как...
Всеж-таки, ежели рассудить по уму-то, так концептуально может быть познан лишь мысленный образ, а уж никак не сама пустота.

Ведь иначе можно познать "мысленный образ" и на этом успокоиться. Что, впрочем, многие и делают.

----------


## Dron

> А определение абсолютной истины в буддизме тогда? В прасангике?


это было определение абсолютной истины в прасангике.




> Это Ваше личное мнение, или цитаты какие приведёте?


не личное, но без цитат.




> Или, может, мы с Вами не договорились о терминах?


а чего договариваться -то? надо приводить определения и все. Я привел.



> Абсолютная истина -- это абсолют, или нет? Может, в этом все непонятки?


в низших школах абсолютная истина это неделимые частицы, неделимые моменты ума. В МП такого нет.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> это было определение абсолютной истины в прасангике.


С таким еще не встречалась.




> не личное, но без цитат.


А почему без?




> а чего договариваться -то? надо приводить определения и все. Я привел.


Недостаточно.




> в низших школах абсолютная истина это неделимые частицы, неделимые моменты ума. В МП такого нет.



А мы с Вами не про низшие школы тут.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Ну уж не знаю, по-гелугпински это или ишшо как...
> Всеж-таки, ежели рассудить по уму-то, так концептуально может быть познан лишь мысленный образ, а уж никак не сама пустота.


Не сама, родимая. Но верное, максимально приближённое к ней представление? Это ведь тоже немалая реализация. Которая ведёт к прямому познанию...





> Ведь иначе можно познать "мысленный образ" и на этом успокоиться. Что, впрочем, многие и делают.


Да, мало кому удаётся пойти дальше. И даже этот мысленный образ постичь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не сама, родимая. Но верное, максимально приближённое к ней представление? Это ведь тоже немалая реализация. Которая ведёт к прямому познанию...


... или становится джнейавараной: "Я знаю, что это знаю".

----------


## Нико

> ... или становится джнейавараной: "Я знаю, что это знаю".


Без учителя, опытного и реализованного, -- да.

----------


## Dron

> А мы с Вами не про низшие школы тут.


абсолютная истина понимается одинаково, разница в том, признается существующей, или нет.
Цитат нет под рукой.
И как это определения может быть недостаточно? :Big Grin:  ДЛя чего недостаточно? Суп посолить? 
Есть определение, чего еще желать? Если буду использовать в другом значении, сообщу. Вы пока не одного не привели.

----------


## Нико

> абсолютная истина понимается одинаково, разница в том, признается существующей, или нет.
> Цитат нет под рукой.
> И как это определения может быть недостаточно? ДЛя чего недостаточно? Суп посолить? 
> Есть определение, чего еще желать? Если буду использовать в другом значении, сообщу. Вы пока не одного не привели.


Абсолютная истина как раз понимается по-разному в разных школах. Если Вы хотите определений -- их есть у меня. Тока каких?

----------


## Dron

> ... или становится джнейавараной: "Я знаю, что это знаю".


клешавараной

----------


## Dron

> Абсолютная истина как раз понимается по-разному в разных школах. Если Вы хотите определений -- их есть у меня. Тока каких?


Может по разному, может и одинаково, разный смысл может вкладываться. Вы одинаковый смысл в терпины вкладываете, или разный, не предупреждая? Если одинаковый, то надо ознакомиться с ним, чтобы понять вас.

----------


## Нико

> Может по разному, может и одинаково, разный смысл может вкладываться. Вы одинаковый смысл в терпины вкладываете, или разный, не предупреждая? Если одинаковый, то надо ознакомиться с ним, чтобы понять вас.


Для меня смысл абс. истины разный в разных школах. Если Вас интересует определение абс. истины в какой-то конкретной школе -- дайте мне знать.

----------


## До

> Выглядит как требование, причем в хамоватом стиле,


С вами приятно говорить.




> но я отвечу. Вы полагаете, что есть слова Будды: "Ведана познается только мано-винняной"?


Не полагаю.




> Я этого не утверждал и искать такую именно цитату не собираюсь.


Ваше право. Но на случай, если вы передумаете, хотелось бы цитату по соответствующему смыслу, а не _дословно с такими словами_. Да и не обязательно слова Будды из сутты, сойдёт и коментарий, даже не очень древний.




> Но подтверждение того, что ведана познается умом (мано), а не зрением, слухом,... осязанием, уже приводил: "_Есть деление на 12 аятана - шесть пар восприятия. В каждой паре - то, что воспринимается и то, чем воспринимается.
> Шестая - манас и дхаммы. Согласно Вибханге, ведана-кхандха входит в дхамма-аятану. Ведана воспринимается манасом. Возникает мано-винняна_."


*Это не подтверждение*. То, что ведана может быть _объектом_ сознания я говорил ещё в начале. Но 'может быть объектом' не одно и тоже что и '_должна_ быть' и '_всегда есть_ объект сознания'. Вы мне упорно, упорно, упорно повторяете цитаты о том, что ведана может быть объектом сознания, да ещё и со словами, что вы мне это уже говорили, а значит я не способен вас понять. Я вам пятый раз говорю - то, что ведана _может_ быть объектом сознания _не значит_, что она _всегда_ является объектом сознания или _должна_ быть объектом сознания для того, чтоб быть _познана (почувствована_ в данном случае). Всё, что угодно _может_ быть объектом сознания. Всё, что угодно.

Ваша аргументация строится на том, что раз ведана дхамма, а мано винняна имеет объектами дхаммы, _то_ ведана всегда познаётся мано-винняной. Это не так, потому что _возможность_ не означает _необходимость_. Мано-винняне не нужно иметь ведану своим объектом так как ведана _чувствуется_ сама по себе так как это её функция. Ведана умственный фактор и она выполняет чувствование, это её функция.




> Вам этого недостаточно? Пожалуйста, цитаты.) Сутта "Шесть шестерок":


Зачем мне _эти_ цитаты? Мне нужны цитаты _по теме_ разговора. О том что, _чтоб почувствовать ведану нужно на неё направлять сознание_. Очевидно, что это не так, так как прямо утверждается, что *ведана чувствует*. Ведана уже _чувствует_, вот и всё, ничего направлять на неё не нужно.




> То, что относится к вопросу, выделено жирным.


Но не к обсуждаемому вопросу.




> Из приведеного: то, что относится к сфере дхамм (дхамма-аятана), познается умом. Ведана-кхандха входит в дхамма-аятана. Следовательно всякая ведана познается умом (мано).


Согласно учению тхеравады _одновременно_ с сознанием возникает минимум 7 сопустствующих факторов четасик. Вы утверждаете, что все они познаются только мано-винняной. (Естественно, в следующий момент.) Это логически противоречиво, так как, чтоб познать все семь четасик предыдущего сознания (скажем визуального) необходимо, чтоб возникло в следующий момент семь сознаний. Согласно догме тхеравады более одного сознания одновременно сущствовать не может. _Следовательно_ какие-то четасики останутся не познанны. А раз они не познанны, то они и не существовали, их и небыло. Что противоречит учению, да и вашей собственной аргументации (как вы мне терпеливо объясняли, что нельзя говорить о ведане если она не познана, или о материи вне познания).

----------


## sergey

До, какой вопрос  вы задали:



> о том что ведана всегда познаётся только мано-винняной.


на такой я и ответил.



> Из приведеного: то, что относится к сфере дхамм (дхамма-аятана), познается умом. Ведана-кхандха входит в дхамма-аятана. Следовательно всякая ведана познается умом (мано).


То, что вы имели в виду другое, это - другое дело:

А вообще вопрос темы был об *осознании*.

----------


## Zom

> Мано-винняне не нужно иметь ведану своим объектом так как ведана чувствуется сама по себе так как это её функция. Ведана умственный фактор и она выполняет чувствование, это её функция.


Это так. Из Кхаджании сутты:

И почему это называется «чувством»? Потому что оно чувствует, вот почему это называется «чувством». Что оно чувствует? Оно чувствует удовольствие, оно чувствует боль, оно чувствует ни-удовольствие-ни-боль. Поскольку оно чувствует, оно называется «чувством».

"And why do you call it 'feeling'? Because it feels, thus it is called 'feeling.' What does it feel? It feels pleasure, it feels pain, it feels neither-pleasure-nor-pain. Because it feels, it is called feeling.

----------

sergey (11.10.2010)

----------


## sergey

> Это так. Из Кхаджании сутты:
> И почему это называется «чувством»? Потому что оно чувствует, вот почему это называется «чувством». Что оно чувствует? Оно чувствует удовольствие, оно чувствует боль, оно чувствует ни-удовольствие-ни-боль. Поскольку оно чувствует, оно называется «чувством».


Да, это так, но чувствоваться и осознаваться - это не одно и то же. Речь изначально шла об осознании.
Возможно, я был неправ в отношении чувствования веданы, когда приводил это к сознанию (винняна) веданы. Но поскольку для меня эта вещь не только теоретическая, но и опытная (как я думаю было бы и для многих тхеравадинов, задайся кто таким вопросом), то мне нужно некоторое время, чтобы осмыслить и рассмотреть это.

----------


## Dron

> Для меня смысл абс. истины разный в разных школах. Если Вас интересует определение абс. истины в какой-то конкретной школе -- дайте мне знать.


в МП

----------


## Нико

> в МП


Ну вот, например, из "Среднего ламрима" ламы Цонкапы:

Объяснение определения абсолютной истины

 В этом разделе две части: собственно определение абсолютной истины, и опровержение возражений

Собственно определение абсолютной истины 

Абсолютная истина, согласно приведённой выше цитате из «Приложения» Чандракитри , определяется как то, что обнаружено восприятием реального объекта познания. В «Толковании» этого труда Чандракитри поясняет:

«В этой связи, собственный признак   абсолюта обнаруживается как объект особой изначальной мудрости тех, кто воспринимает реальное. Он не установлен в силу собственной сущности. Это -- одна природа [объекта, где вторая – его условная природа]».  

Его слова о том, что [абсолют] обнаруживается незагрязнённой изначальной мудростью, познающей таковость, и не установлен по собственной природе, опровергают гипотезу о том, что, если в незагрязнённом медитативном равновесии что-либо обнаружено, оно должно быть истинным. Он говорит об «особой изначальной мудрости», дабы подчеркнуть, что обнаруженного любой изначальной мудростью высших существ недостаточно, и только то, что обнаружено особой изначальной мудростью --- изначальной мудростью, знающей способ [бытия] – есть абсолютная истина. Слово «обнаружено» здесь означает «таким образом установлено этим сознанием», и то же самое – в отношении  условностей . 
Далее, что касается способа обнаружения:

* Когда больной катарактой  видит падающие волоски – основой чего служит видимость промежуточного пространства – другой, без катаракты, не воспринимает на той основе даже видимость падающих волосков. 
* Так же и те, кто страдает катарактой неведения, цепляются за собственный признак  совокупностей и прочего; [однако] с точки зрения способа восприятия таковости [буддами], устранившими все предраположенности к неведению, как и изначальной мудростью незагрязнённого медитативного равновесия высшего ученика [арьи], не воспринимается даже тонкая форма двойственности, подобно человеку, не болеющему катарактой. 
* Воспринимаемая таким образом природа есть абсолютная истина.  

Чандракирти говорит в «Приложении к ‘Коренному трактату о срединности’ (Нагарджуны)»: 

«Там, где [одним] из-за катаракты мерещатся
Ложные предметы -- падающие волоски, и прочее,
[Другие,] с ясным зрением, видят таковость [тех падающих волосков].  
Пойми это на данном примере».

А в «Толковании» этого он поясняет: 

«Природа совокупностей и прочего, воспринимаемая Бхагаванами, свободными от предрасположенностей к неведению, подобно тому, как человек без катаракты видит падающие волоски , есть абсолютная истина этих [Будд] ». 

Воспринимаемый таким образом абсолют есть абсолютная природа, присущая каждому феномену, обладающему двумя природами.  Более того, она двояка – это природно чистая нирвана, то есть, пустота субстрата от самобытия, а также нирвана как истина пресечения, то есть просто та [природная пустота ума], свободная от любых семян омрачений. 
Следовательно, смысл утверждения Чандракирти в «Толковании ‘Шестидесяти философских строф’ (Нагарджуны», где он говорит: «-- ‘Является ли нирвана также относительной истиной?’ --  ‘Да, это так’», и затем: «Следовательно, нирвану следует считать лишь относительной истиной», состоит в том, что, когда говорится о существовании нирваны, абсолютной истины, она признаётся «просто существующей» с точки зрения условного сознания, относительной истины. В этой системе нирвана не считается относительной истиной:

* поскольку даже в этом толковании объясняется, что три истины [истина страдания, истина источника и истина пути] являются относительной истиной, а нирвана – абсолютная истина, и в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности’ (Нагарджуны)» Чандракитри также говорит, что три другие истины – относительная истина, в то время как истина пресечения – абсолютная истина, и

* поскольку в ответ на возражение о том, что, если нирвана признаётся как условно существующая, это противоречит утверждению, что она абсолютная истина, он говорит: «Её называют абсолютной истиной лишь с точки зрения мирских условностей».

----------

Dondhup (11.10.2010)

----------


## До

> А вообще вопрос темы был об *осознании*.


Осознание понятие растяжимое, и я три раза пояснил, что имеется вви.., нет четыре, что имеется ввиду не сознание в смысле "иметь объект", а _познание_. (Осознание в любом виде так или иначе, вообще. Как в понятии _свасамведана_, которое и обсуждаем.)

К тому-же, ведана связана с сознанием и в смысле винняна (иметь объект), так как _ведана имеет объект_ посредством винняны (читты). Это из определения четасик в _Абхидхамматтха-сангаги_ ком. Нарада.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "...основой чего служит видимость промежуточного пространства..."


Не могли бы пояснить, что сие означает?

А также: что есть "субстрат" в контексте буддийского миропонимания?

----------


## Dron

это откуда цитата, чей перевод? Дважды неправильно написанное имя Чандракирти вызывает вопросы, может, сырой перевод?



> Абсолютная истина, согласно приведённой выше цитате из «Приложения» Чандракитри , определяется как то, что обнаружено восприятием реального объекта познания.


Я не вижу здесь определения, т.к. в определении присутствует определяемое, абсолютная истина разве не синоним "реального объекта"? Если не синоним, тогда прошу определить "реальный объект", а то пока про абсолютную истину непонятно.




> «В этой связи, собственный признак   абсолюта обнаруживается как объект особой изначальной мудрости тех, кто воспринимает реальное. Он не установлен в силу собственной сущности. Это -- одна природа [объекта, где вторая – его условная природа]».


интересный текст. Вы слово "изначальной" перед "мудрости" не пропустили? Может, речь здесь идет не о любом непосредственном видении пустоты, а только о видении Будды, соединившего две истины? 
Еще, надо определить "природу", разве нет?

Ну и так далее. Кстати, если вы попытаетесь подвести такое определение под высказанное вами в предыдущих постах, имхо, ничего не получится. (Например, ни изначальную мудрость, ни воспринимаемое Буддой анализом не обнаружить).
Похоже, вы спутали гелугпинский шентонг и рантонг.
Как вариант, абсолютная истина в шентоге (пустоте от другого)= "Ум Будды, пустой от  цепляния за самобытие и пустой от видимостей самобытия".кстати, чисто гелугпинское.

Я не об этой "абсолютной истине"говорил. Оба варианта приемлемы, но путать их нельзя. Не каждый арья - Будда.

----------


## Dron

> Воспринимаемый таким образом абсолют есть абсолютная природа, присущая каждому феномену, обладающему двумя природами.  Более того, она двояка – это природно чистая нирвана, то есть, пустота субстрата от самобытия, а также нирвана как истина пресечения, то есть просто та [природная пустота ума], свободная от любых семян омрачений.


вдогонку заглохшим наглухо темам про скобки в Ламримах.
что имеем со скобками?
1-я Природа - пустота феномена от самобытия
2-я Природа - просто пустота ума, свободная от семян любых омрачений.
= 2ая природа-частный случай первой. А ведь пустота не может быть свободна или не свободна от омрачений. Ум может.
убираем скобки
1 Природа - пустота феномена от самобытия
2 Природа - нирвана, просто свобода  от любых омрачений
Меньше добавлений, больше смысла.

----------


## До

> И еще, осознанию возникающих дхамм Будда учит например в _Сатипаттхана сутте_. Если бы все возникающие дхаммы были бы сразу же осознаны, то нечему и незачем было бы наверное и учить?


Это интересный вопрос. Сатипаттхана развивает фактор _сати_, т.е. попросту память. Память, это не тоже самое, что и самосознание.




> _II. Созерцание чувств (ведана)_ 
> 
> И каким образом живет монах, отслеживая чувства в чувствах? При этом, (1) когда монах испытывает чувство счастья, он распознает: "Испытываю приятное чувство"; (2) когда испытывает чувство страдания, он распознает: "Испытываю мучительное чувство"; (3) когда испытывает чувство ни счастья, ни страдания, он распознает: "Испытываю ни приятное, ни мучительное чувство";
> 
> (4) когда испытывает плотское чувство счастья, он распознает: "Испытываю приятное плотское чувство"; (5) когда испытывает не-плотское чувство счастья, он распознает: "Испытываю приятное не-плотское чувство";  (6) когда испытывает плотское чувство страдания, он аспознает: "Испытываю мучительное плотское чувство"; (7) когда испытывает не-плотское чувство страдания, он распознает: "Испытываю мучительное не-плотское чувство";  (8) когда испытывает плотское чувство ни счастья, ни страдания, он аспознает: "Испытываю ни приятное, ни мучительное плотское чувство"; (9) когда испытывает не-плотское чувство ни счастья, ни страдания, он аспознает: "Испытываю ни приятное, ни мучительное не-плотское чувство". Таким образом он отслеживает чувства в чувствах внутренне, либо он отслеживает чувства в чувствах внешне, либо он отслеживает чувства в чувствах внутренне и внешне.
> 
> Он отслеживает факторы возникновения в чувствах, либо он отслеживает факторы исчезновения в чувствах, [16] либо он отслеживает факторы возникновения и исчезновения в чувствах. Либо его памятование соотносится с мыслью "Чувство существует" по мере необходимости, только ради знания и памятования, и он живет независимо и ни к чему не привязан в мире.


В первом абзаце вспоминаем 1) что есть ведана, вспоминаем, что 2) ведана может быть трёх видов, во втором абзаце вспоминаем, что 3) ведана делится на умственную и телесную, ещё раз трех видов. Затем распрознаётся необходимое для понимания непостоянства - вспоминаем о возникновении и прекращении.

Смысл сатипаттханы - устранение извращений и основа постижения 4БИ. Всего этого простое самосознание не достигает.

----------


## sergey

> Это интересный вопрос. Сатипаттхана развивает фактор _сати_, т.е. попросту память. Память, это не тоже самое, что и самосознание.


В каждом из трех абзацев говорится "познает" (pajanati). Познает что? Познает то чувство, которое в этот момент есть. 
В первом абзаце - распознавание просто того, какое есть (приятное, неприятное...). Во втором - также распознавание по признаку плотского/неплотского. В третьем говорится об отслеживании факторов возникновения и исчезновения в чувствах, т.е. как они возникают и как исчезают.
Не знаю, что вы имели в виду, но фраза



> В первом абзаце вспоминаем 1) что есть ведана,


для меня выглядит описанием абстрактного вспоминания каких-то концепций (вспмонили, что есть ведана). А в сутте речь идет о том чтобы познавать то, что есть, то что возникает (и исчезает).

----------


## До

> Не знаю, что вы имели в виду, но фраза "В первом абзаце вспоминаем 1) что есть ведана" для меня выглядит описанием абстрактного вспоминания каких-то концепций (вспмонили, что есть ведана).


Совершенно верно, речь идет об "абстрактном вспоминании каких-то концепций". Замечательно, что вы это говорите как бы в пренебрежительном смысле.

Перед тем как вы распознаёте ведану, не нужно ли вам вспомнить, что такое ведана? Перед тем как распознать приятную, неприятную, нейтральную, телесную и нетелесную - не нужно ли _вспомнить_, что делать, и _вспомнить_, что есть такие виды веданы в учении? И наоборот при приятном ощущении - вспомнить, что это всего лишь ведана, которая бывает приятной и неприятной, телесной и нетелесной, внешней и внутренней. А постоянна ли она - возникает ли, прекращается ли?

Все эти памятования не даны от природы, а Буддой.

ps. Другими словами, все это делается не просто абы как, а по жёсткой схеме, которая удерживается в голове - помнится.

----------

Zom (15.10.2010)

----------


## sergey

> Сатипаттхана развивает фактор сати, т.е. попросту память.


Сатипаттхана, как говорит Будда в Сатипаттхана сутте, приводит к плоду архатства. 



> Монахи, существует ведущий прямо к цели путь очищения существ, преодоления печали и слез, устранения страданий и бед, выхода на правильный путь, достижения Ниббаны, а именно – четыре основы памятования.


В одной из сутт Будда говорит:



> 'But what are the qualities that, when developed & pursued, lead to the culmination of clear knowing & release?'
> 'The seven factors for Awakening...'
> 'And what are the qualities that... lead to the culmination of the seven factors for Awakening?'
> 'The four frames of reference...'


(взято отсюда)
Т.е. развитие и занятия сатипаттханой ведут к кульминации семи факторов пробуждения.

Что такое самосознание в контексте буддийского учения, я не совсем понимаю. Что вы имеете в виду?

----------


## sergey

Помнить, чтобы правильно замечать и распознавать. Но вы-то в первом сообщении о том, чтобы замечать, вообще не пишете. У вас (из текста) - просто сидит кто-то и вспоминает, что есть такая вещь как ведана. Но практика-то не в этом, а в том, чтобы замечать, познавать, распознавать то, что возникает (в отношении тела, чувств, ума и дхамм). Про это я и написал.

----------

Zom (15.10.2010)

----------


## До

> Сатипаттхана, как говорит Будда в Сатипаттхана сутте, приводит к плоду архатства.


Вы как будто спорите со мной, но я ничего не говорил против этого. Наоборот, я сказал "_смысл сатипаттханы - устранение извращений и основа постижения 4БИ_." А познание 4БИ, это и есть арахатство. Правильное памятование фактор пути. Естественно практика памятования включает в себя не голую _сати_, а многое другое. Например, то что _различаются_ виды веданы это же _пання_. А знать какие есть виды, это память.




> Что такое самосознание в контексте буддийского учения, я не совсем понимаю. Что вы имеете в виду?


К сожалению у самосознания в контекте буддйиского учения очень много различных смыслов (вобщем, это так или иначе _познание собственного процесса познания_), но мы тут обсуждаем саутрантика-йогочаринскую концепцию _свасамведаны_ (третий вид восприятия у Дигнаги). Для тхеравады, это будет звучать как то, что факторы сознания нам известны без необходимости направлять на них сознание. Как в случае с веданой. А про ведану мы уже пообсуждали.

----------


## До

> Помнить, чтобы правильно замечать и распознавать. Но вы-то в первом сообщении о том, чтобы замечать, вообще не пишете. У вас (из текста) - просто сидит кто-то и вспоминает, что есть такая вещь как ведана. Но практика-то не в этом, а в том, чтобы замечать, познавать, распознавать то,что возникает (в отношении тела, чувств, ума и дхамм). Про это я и написал.


Там у меня была цель только показать разницу с самоосознанием. А не всю практику раскрыть в одном предложении...

----------


## Нико

> вдогонку заглохшим наглухо темам про скобки в Ламримах.
> что имеем со скобками?
> 1-я Природа - пустота феномена от самобытия
> 2-я Природа - просто пустота ума, свободная от семян любых омрачений.
> = 2ая природа-частный случай первой. А ведь пустота не может быть свободна или не свободна от омрачений. Ум может.
> убираем скобки
> 1 Природа - пустота феномена от самобытия
> 2 Природа - нирвана, просто свобода  от любых омрачений
> Меньше добавлений, больше смысла.


К сожалению, пока не могу продолжить дискуссию (хотя есть, что ответить), из-за горя в семье. 

Скажу лишь, что это мой черновой перевод раздела о випашьяне "Среднего ламрима" Цонкапы, а квадратные скобки -- из "Четырех переплетённых аннотаций к Ламриму" -- вставлены проф. Дж. Хопкинсом.

----------


## Dondhup

Ом мани пад ме хум!

----------

Secundus (15.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Самопознающее сознание -- это лишняя, ненужная категория, введённая


и мадхьямикой жентонг

----------


## ullu

А вот тут по теме хорошее
ПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬНЫЕ СТАДИИ МЕДИТАЦИИ НА ПУСТОТНОСТЬ
(Почтенный Кхенпо Цультрим Гьямцо Ринпоче) 
http://www.gramotey.com/?open_file=1269054509

----------

vipBot (18.10.2010)

----------


## Dron

> и мадхьямикой жентонг


которая своя в каждой из четырех, и самосознание не во всех

----------


## ullu

> которая своя в каждой из четырех, и самосознание не во всех


Ух ты! 
Вообще все же удивительно, сколько не читаю про это - никак не могу понять каким образом они без отсутствия разделения на субъект и объект ухитряются освобождаться.

----------


## sergey

По поводу Махахаттхипадопама сутты.



> И я, кстати, два раза на этот момент обращал внимание. Третий раз говорю - про одно сказано входит с пределы зрения (_come into range_), а про другое говорится возникает (_come into being_).
> 
> Я вам писал что форма там в друх разных смыслах.
> 
> В возникшем сознании, объект зрения относится к рупа кхандхе. И т.д.
> А в условиях возникновения сознания, рупа, это материальный предмет.


(всё не цитирую, смысл вашего высказывания тут примерно, я считаю, передан.)
Это ваше объяснение. Мое объяснение этого места в сутте  - другое. Не буду повторяться, писать про сознание то, что уже написал, хотя возможно, без этого мое объяснение будет не так понятно.

Здесь говорится об одной рупе.  Она является объектом сознания = сознание её познает.

Почему про одно и то же говорится и "входит в поле зрения" (т.е. является предпосылкой сознания) и "возникает, входит в бытие", т.е. возникает в этом процессе?

Про предпосылку просто - если на столе например нет яблока, сколько не смотри, его не увидишь. Или если музыка не играет, сколько ни слушай, её не услышишь. Но если есть зрение, есть формы (формы яблока) есть соответствующая вовлеченность, то возникает сознание = яблоко увидено. Далее в сутте говорится, что формы так возникшего (of what has thus come into being) собраны в кхандхе привязанности форм (рупупадана кхандха), чувства  - ведана кхандха и т.д.
Почему здесь говорится о возникшем, когда формы вроде как были? Потому что нам даны те формы, которые были увидены в этом акте сознания. Если бы их не было, мы бы их не увидели. Но мы увидели их в акте сознания, а в предшествующий момент, до того, как мы посмотрели на яблоко, этих форм в нашем опыте не было. Мы можем конечно выводить логически, что яблоко лежало там и раньше (если лежало) на тех или иных основаниях, но сами видимые формы "вошли в бытие", явлены именно в этом процессе познания.



> One discerns, 'This, it seems, is how there is the gathering, meeting, & convergence of these five clinging-aggregates.


Я так понимаю смысл этого места сутты (и понимал так, когда привел эту сутту в данном треде).

----------

Zom (15.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

Очень хорошая сутта, кстати. Одна из немногих, которая показывает в том числе и принцип мгновенности патичча-самуппады (а не только жизненные интервалы).

----------


## Dron

> Ух ты! 
> Вообще все же удивительно, сколько не читаю про это - никак не могу понять каким образом они без отсутствия разделения на субъект и объект ухитряются освобождаться.


так вы не там про это читаете.

----------


## ullu

> так вы не там про это читаете.


А где же читать?

----------


## Dron

Далай Лама о Дзогчен

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ух ты! 
> Вообще все же удивительно, сколько не читаю про это - никак не могу понять каким образом они без отсутствия разделения на субъект и объект ухитряются освобождаться.


Отсутствие этого разделения и есть умонепостижимое освобождение! : )



> Каковы особенности следования [пути] единой колесницы? Я говорю о единой колеснице в силу пробуждения, [достигнутого] благодаря единой колеснице. Каков путь пробуждения, достигаемого благодаря единой колеснице? *Пробуждение в единой колеснице достигнуто, если не возникает различения воспринятого и воспринимающего и имеет место непосредственное восприятие всего таким, как оно есть.* Махамати, подобного пробуждения, [именуемого достигаемым] в единой колеснице, (134) до Татхагат не удавалось достичь никому из тиртхьев, шраваков, пратьекабудд, брахманов и прочих, кроме меня. Посему, Махамати, это названо единою колесницей.

----------


## ullu

> Отсутствие этого разделения и есть умонепостижимое освобождение! : )


Дык, вот об том и речь.

----------


## ullu

> Далай Лама о Дзогчен


Хм, спасибо.  Точно там есть про то как освобождаются оставаясь разделенными на субъект и объект?

----------


## Dron

нет, там есть про то, что субъекта и объекта изначально нет, как и разделения.

----------


## ullu

> нет, там есть про то, что субъекта и объекта изначально нет, как и разделения.


Так если и самосознание не во всех, то как те, в которых его нет, ухитряются освобождаться?
Ведь если нет самоосознания, то есть осознающий и осознаваемое.

----------


## Dron

> Так если и самосознание не во всех, то как те, в которых его нет, ухитряются освобождаться?
> Ведь если нет самоосознания, то есть осознающий и осознаваемое.


ухитряются путем понимания изначального отсутствия осознающего, осознаваемого и освобождения.
Если я правильно понял ваш вопрос.

----------


## ullu

> ухитряются путем понимания изначального отсутствия осознающего, осознаваемого и освобождения.
> Если я правильно понял ваш вопрос.


Не правильно. Потому что самоосознание это и есть отсутствие осознающего, осознаваемого и освобождения.
А они его отрицают.

----------


## Dron

> Не правильно. Потому что самоосознание это и есть отсутствие осознающего, осознаваемого и освобождения.
> А они его отрицают.


они говорят, мол, самосознания нет вообще, а относительный осознающий и т.д. есть условно.
если я правильно вас понял.

----------


## ullu

> они говорят, мол, самосознания нет вообще, а относительный осознающий и т.д. есть условно.
> если я правильно вас понял.


Хм....а как же может существовать этот относительный осознающий? Из чего он может состоять и откуда могут возникнуть все его качества , что они об этом говорят?

----------


## Dron

> Хм....а как же может существовать этот относительный осознающий? Из чего он может состоять и откуда могут возникнуть все его качества , что они об этом говорят?


он говорят, что определенным подобиям иллюзии даются имена "осознающий", "качества" и т.д. Больше в нем ничего нет.

----------


## sergey

В качестве уточнения:



> До: Перед тем как вы распознаёте ведану, не нужно ли вам вспомнить, что такое ведана? Перед тем как распознать приятную, неприятную, нейтральную, телесную и нетелесную - не нужно ли вспомнить, что делать, и вспомнить, что есть такие виды веданы в учении? 
> sergey: Помнить, чтобы правильно замечать и распознавать. ... практика ... в том, чтобы замечать, познавать, распознавать то, что возникает (в отношении тела, чувств, ума и дхамм).


Надо заметить, что среди практик, описанных в Сатипаттхана сутте, есть такие, которые требуют запоминания, например памятование о 32 частях тела. Там действительно, нужно по крайней мере заучить список этих 32 частей.
В случае же с веданой, особенно если взять первый абзац раздела созерцания чувств, тут многого помнить не нужно. Что касается "вспомнить, что такое ведана", я бы сказал, что тут скорее нужно усвоить для себя, что такое ведана, научиться разпознавать её. Как если мы например отслеживаем для каких-то целей (для медицинских например) положение стопы ноги, для этого не нужно помнить определения стопы ноги, а нужно знать, что это такое, уметь распознать - "вот стопа". Так же и с веданой, нужно разобраться, что это такое, уяснить, что это такое.
Что касается приятной/неприятной/не-приятной-не-неприятной, то тут тоже многого помнить не нужно. Когда человек подходит к светофору, обычно не составляет большого труда вспомнить, что красный свет означает "идти нельзя", желтый  -"стой", а зеленый - "иди" (другое дело, что человек может не обратить внимания на светофор)) ).
Т.е. чисто теоретических знаний, которые надо было бы помнить в этом  конкретном случае, мало чего есть. 
Такое небольшое замечание.

----------


## До

Странная логика. Так как я всё прекрасно помню - то и запоминать ничего не надо. Так как там мало - то и не требует запоминания. Но дело в том, что если вы не услышали учение, то вам нечего помнить, даже если там мало.



> В качестве уточнения:
> 
> Надо заметить, что среди практик, описанных в Сатипаттхана сутте, есть такие, которые требуют запоминания, например памятование о 32 частях тела. Там действительно, нужно по крайней мере заучить список этих 32 частей.
> В случае же с веданой, особенно если взять первый абзац раздела созерцания чувств, тут многого помнить не нужно. Что касается "вспомнить, что такое ведана", я бы сказал, что тут скорее нужно усвоить для себя, что такое ведана, научиться разпознавать её. Как если мы например отслеживаем для каких-то целей (для медицинских например) положение стопы ноги, для этого не нужно помнить определения стопы ноги, а нужно знать, что это такое, уметь распознать - "вот стопа". Так же и с веданой, нужно разобраться, что это такое, уяснить, что это такое.
> Что касается приятной/неприятной/не-приятной-не-неприятной, то тут тоже многого помнить не нужно. Когда человек подходит к светофору, обычно не составляет большого труда вспомнить, что красный свет означает "идти нельзя", желтый  -"стой", а зеленый - "иди" (другое дело, что человек может не обратить внимания на светофор)) ).
> Т.е. чисто теоретических знаний, которые надо было бы помнить в этом  конкретном случае, мало чего есть. 
> Такое небольшое замечание.


Детей учат переходить на зеленый и стоять на красный долго долбят. Или вы после одной фразы сразу правильно научились дорогу переходить? А многие путают лево и право до сих пор.

Типичные примеры _smrti_, на мой взгляд - мы _считаем от 1 до 10 пользуясь smrti_, или _пьяный потерял smrti, что хорошо, а что плохо_.

Или, вы сразу поняли, что такое _ведана_ без вопросов?

А вот один из участников треда различает приятную ведану слуха (а в тхераваде её нет) значит он правильно понимает и _помнит_, что такое ведана? Если он будет её различать и дальше точно так-же, то его пониамние улучшится? Или кто-то должен ему сказать, что это на самом деле умственная или телесная ведана, к примеру?

Мудрость (_пання_) без памяти не работает на мой взгляд. В сатипаттхане, конечно и то и другое развивается.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот тут по теме хорошее
> ПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬНЫЕ СТАДИИ МЕДИТАЦИИ НА ПУСТОТНОСТЬ
> (Почтенный Кхенпо Цультрим Гьямцо Ринпоче) 
> http://www.gramotey.com/?open_file=1269054509


И обсуждение на соседнем форуме.

----------


## sergey

До на форуме ДхармаОргРу привел цитату из какой-то книжки.



> The way that Dignāga understands the relationship between self-cognition and the self-appearance of cognition, in brief, is that the former possesses the latter but not vice versa. The cognition of blue, for instance, has a twofold appearance, namely, the appearance of blue as object and the appearance of the cognition itself as subject. The cognition of this cognition of blue, i.e., its self-cognition, again, possesses a twofold appearance, namely, "[on the one hand] the appearance of that cogilition which is in conformity with the object and [on the other hand] the appearance of itself". A strict distinction between the cognition of an object and the self-cognition of this cognition helps maintain the dual appearance of cognition, as Dignāga says: "That cognition has two forms is [known] from the difference between the cognition of the object and cognition of that [cognition]". Suppose that at a cognition only has the object-appearance for its object, the self-cognition would have no choice but to have this object-appearance for its object. This will collapse the distinction between cognition and self-cognition. If, on the other hand, the cognition has only the self-appearance, then both cognition and self-cognition will be marked by the same subjective aspect, and no difference between them can be found. 
> 
> Приблизительный перевод (Не знаю, что подразумевается под "appearance", перевел как "явление"):
> "То, как Дигнага понимает отношения самосознания и само-явление сознания, если вкратце, состоит в том, что первое из них обладает вторым, но не наоборот. Сознание синего, например, имеет двойное явление, а именно явление синего как объекта и явление сознания как субъекта. Сознание этого сознания синего, т.е. само-сознание, снова обладает двойным явлением, а именно явление того сознания,  которое соответствует объекту и явление его самого. Четкое различение между сознанием объекта и самосознанием этого сознания помогает поддержать двойственное явление сознания, как говорит Дигнага: "То, что сознание имеет две формы [известно] из различия между сознанием объекта и сознанием этого сознания. Предположим, что сознание имеет только явление объекта в качестве объекта, тогда самосознание не имело бы иной возможности, нежели иметь этот самый объект в качестве своего объекта. Это бы схлопнуло (разрушило) различие между сознанием и самосознанием. Если бы, с другой стороны, сознание имело только явление самого себя, то тогда сознание и самосознание были бы отмечены одним и тем же аспектом субъективности и между ними нельзя было бы обнаружить различия."


Т.е. у Дигнаги, философские взгляды которого, как пишут, относятся к йогачаре, тоже есть (судя по этому отрывку) четкое различение сознания чего-то (синего здесь в примере) и сознания этого сознания, которое автор цитаты называет самосознанием.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> До на форуме ДхармаОргРу привел цитату из какой-то книжки.


Вот отсюда

----------


## До

> Т.е. у Дигнаги, философские взгляды которого, как пишут, относятся к йогачаре, тоже есть (судя по этому отрывку) четкое различение сознания чего-то (синего здесь в примере) и сознания этого сознания, которое автор цитаты называет самосознанием.


В самосознение (_свасамведану_) входит не только _четасики_, но *и* _читта_. Различаются не потому, что они раздельно, а потому что понятие _самосознания_ шире. Но мы обсуждали только в отношении одной четасики - _веданы_.

----------


## sergey

> В самосознение (_свасамведану_) входит не только _четасики_, но *и* _читта_. Различаются не потому, что они раздельно, а потому что понятие _самосознания_ шире. Но мы обсуждали только в отношении одной четасики - _веданы_.


В тексте речь идет о том, что у них (двух сознаний) - разные объекты. У первого - _синее_, у второго - _сознание_ синего. Да, действительно, как пишет дальше автор этой книги, у Дигнаги эти два сознания не последовательны и даже не есть отдельные сознания:



> Understanding self-cognition as possessing a twofold appearance does
> run the risk of making self-cognition a separate cognition; thus it faces the
> difficulty of infinite regress. So the key to understanding Dign¯aga’s view is
> that self-cognition is an element of the threefold structure of cognition but
> not a separate cognition.


Понятие свасамведаны у Дигнаги не просто шире, чем понятие сознания чего-то (виджняна), как я понимаю это - понятие иного рода, о чем вы сами писали в этой теме. Оно и называется иначе: свасам*ведана*. Автор цитируемой книги пишет о 4 типах восприятия (perception) у Дигнаги, где виджняна - отдельно, свасамведана - отдельно. (Правда, не знаю, насколько валидны интерпретации и выводы автора).
Кстати, не очень понятно у автора, называет ли он словом cognition всегда виджняну или, похоже, также и свасамведану. Если последнее, то автор вносит путаницу, переводя два разных понятия одним словом. Если первое, то речь в процитированном и переведенном мной в прошлом сообщении отрывке - о мано-виджняне, а не свасамведане. Но не суть важно, потому что:




> Но мы обсуждали только в отношении одной четасики


Мы обсуждали не свасамведану, а "осознает ли сознание себя". То, что сознание может познавать и осознавать себя, признается в разных буддийских школах. Понятие свасамведаны - это один из способов объяснить самосознание. Как пишут, его не признают в Мадхъямаке. Там говорят о познании умом предшествующего момента. Насколько я понимаю, в Тхераваде так же (говорят о познании умом предшествующего момента), хотя развернутых описаний не припоминаю, из недавно прочитанного у Нины ван Горком встречал кратко. 
Аргументы за ту и другую позицию приводились и здесь, и есть в литературе,

----------


## До

> В тексте речь идет о том, что у них (двух сознаний) - разные объекты.


Каких двух сознаний? Там речь идет о объекте, субъекте и самосознании. Самосознание охватывает вообще всё (умственное) и не тождественно только объекту, или субъекту, или только ведане.

На счет _разных объектов у сознания и самосознания_, это самопротиворечивое утверждение (а точнее просто реализм). Самосознание, это как раз отрицание необходимости _сознания только через дуальность объекта и субъекта_. Всё *само*осознанно, а не требует становиться объектом ещё какого-то второго или третьего сознания.




> У первого - _синее_, у второго - _сознание_ синего.


Нет. Сознание синего _самоосознанно_. Вы продолжаете мыслить реалистическими категориями. А самосознанность как раз отрицание реализма (необходимости пары субъект-объект, т.е. т.н. дуализма).




> Кстати, не очень понятно у автора, называет ли он словом cognition всегда виджняну или, похоже, также и свасамведану.


Cognition в том контексте познание. Self-cognition - svasamvedana (вид восприятия). Self-appearance - это как _предстаёт_ для нас познание - в виде объекта и субъекта (ошибка дуализма). Svasamvedana - вид восприятия _анти_реалистический.




> Мы обсуждали не свасамведану, а "осознает ли сознание себя".


Я обсуждал необходимо ли ведане становиться объектом, чтоб быть познанной (чтоб о ней было известно, чтоб она чувствовалась). Такая постановка соответствует свасамведане.




> То, что сознание может познавать и осознавать себя, признается в разных буддийских школах.


Это хорошо, а вот в прасангике нет.




> Понятие свасамведаны - это один из способов объяснить самосознание. Как пишут, его не признают в Мадхъямаке.


Только не в мадхьямаке, а прасангике. Потому что видов мадхьямак много, вплоть до того, что всё учение Будды это мадхьямака ("срединный путь").




> Там говорят о познании умом предшествующего момента. Насколько я понимаю, в Тхераваде так же (говорят о познании умом предшествующего момента), хотя развернутых описаний не припоминаю, из недавно прочитанного у Нины ван Горком встречал кратко.


В тхераваде не "так же", а предыдущее сознание может становиться объектом (араммана), ну может так может, так как _всё что угодно_ может становиться объектом сознания (кроме самого себя). (Последнее условие, это не обязательно отрицание свасамведаны как у прасангиков, так как сознанию становиться объектом самого себя просто не нужно. Конечно это элемент реализма, от которого избавиться очень сложно - он как вирус.)

----------


## Dron

> . А ведь при абсолютном анализе "ничего найти нельзя, кроме пустоты". Т.е. пустота -- не ничто. Вот в чём ошибка.





> Анализируя явления с абсолютной точки зрения, мы не сможем обнаружить не только «я», но и все остальные феномены, включая и саму пустоту.


Гарвардские лекции, стр 43

----------

Сергей Хос (22.10.2010)

----------


## sergey

И всё-таки она вертится.



> Это так. Из Кхаджании сутты:
> И почему это называется «чувством»? Потому что оно чувствует, вот почему это называется «чувством». Что оно чувствует? Оно чувствует удовольствие, оно чувствует боль, оно чувствует ни-удовольствие-ни-боль. Поскольку оно чувствует, оно называется «чувством».
> "And why do you call it 'feeling'? Because it feels, thus it is called 'feeling.' What does it feel? It feels pleasure, it feels pain, it feels neither-pleasure-nor-pain. Because it feels, it is called feeling.
> 
> sergey: Возможно, я был неправ в отношении чувствования веданы, когда приводил это к сознанию (винняна) веданы.


Все же, по прошествии некоторого времени, я думаю, что чувство (и другие четасики) становятся нам известны, когда мы познаем (через мано-винняна).
Приведенный отрывок я понимаю так: например палец укололи иголкой. Возникло некое телесное ощущение и вместе с ним боль. То, что возникла боль (ведана) это и называется "ведана чувствует". Мы направляем ум на ведану и знаем о ней. Это происходит очень быстро, как и другие изменения ума, после чего ум может снова вернуться к воспринимаемому и т.д.
Тут (в этом процессе) есть несколько моментов, которые я затрудняюсь объяснить и есть то, что затрудняюсь сформулировать корректно. 
Может быть конечно я что-то упускаю из виду или неправильно распознаю или интерпретирую, но на данный момент я вижу и понимаю это так.

----------

